# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  قروب المطلقات ج1

## Ch3nel

صباحوووووووووو



شخباركم ؟؟ 



كل ما ادخل هالقسم ايني احباط و سلبية ..


اليوم الصبح يلست مع عمري امخمخ ، و جان بنات أفكاري يعطوني فكرة حلوة ، بخصوص قروب المطلقات ..




فكرة هالقروب ان نشجع بعضنا البعض من ناحية التفكير بالماضي و الحسرة ..



لازم نحط اهداف لازم نحققها ..




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## Ch3nel

اول شي انا حابة ابتدئ ..


أنا كنت متزوجة سنة و نص و الحمد لله ما في عيال ..


عندي هدف أني أخسر ٤٠ كيلو ان شا الله من وزني ..


أبا اتوظف ..


حاليا أخذ دورات xxx

و بث ..

----------


## Ch3nel

افا وينكم ؟

----------


## مويز

> اول شي انا حابة ابتدئ ..
> 
> 
> أنا كنت متزوجة سنة و نص و الحمد لله ما في عيال ..
> 
> 
> عندي هدف أني أخسر ٤٠ كيلو ان شا الله من وزني ..
> 
> 
> ...






ياسلام خاطري آخذ دورات xxx كيف خذتي الدورات

----------


## mini_bunny

انا اطلقت من شهرين وعمري 20 واحاول انسى واركز على اهتماماتي بدراستي من الهم ياني انذارين وحاليا شاده حيلي وايد ولازم اركز بالمضمون واتمسك به 
ابي ارفع راس اهلي شجعوني 

وحمستيني بالقروب صراحة 


والله يسر امورنا انشاءالله

----------


## Ch3nel

> ياسلام خاطري آخذ دورات xxx كيف خذتي الدورات




عن طريج موقعها دخلي و بتشوفين كل المعلومات ..

----------


## Ch3nel

> انا اطلقت من شهرين وعمري 20 واحاول انسى واركز على اهتماماتي بدراستي من الهم ياني انذارين وحاليا شاده حيلي وايد ولازم اركز بالمضمون واتمسك به 
> ابي ارفع راس اهلي شجعوني 
> 
> وحمستيني بالقروب صراحة 
> 
> 
> والله يسر امورنا انشاءالله




حبيبتي لازم نوقف عريولنا من اول و يديد..


الحياة ما توقف عندهم ..


صح بالبداية صعب بس كل شي مع التعود و الايام تنسي ..



الله يوفقنا بحياتنا اليديدة ..

----------


## mini_bunny

انشاءالله

----------


## بنت آمنة

خواتي الحياة كلها امل و تفاؤل بإذن الله عز و جل راح تنسين كل ما مضى و يصير ذكريات .

اهم شي اللي عندها عيال تحاول ما امكن انها تتواصل مع ابوهم عشان يعيشون حياة طبيعية .

يقوم فيها الاب بدوره كأب و تحاولين انتي انج تعوضينهم عن كل شي يفتقدونه في هذه الفترة .

التغيير من نط الحياه له دور كبير .

مارسي هوااياتج غيري من نمط حياتج بشكل يخليج تتفاءلين و احمي نفسج من مطامع العالم الخارجي .

ياليت كل وحدة تذكر أسباب طلاقها و منها الكل يستفيد لربما اخطاء نرتكبها و لا تعلم إن كانت سبب في خراب بيوتنا .

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هههههه هيييي ايام والله ذكرتيني فيها لما كان في قروب و قفلوه من زود المشاركات وفتحنا الثاني وقفلوه بس لما فتحنا الثالث افترقنا اللي تزوجت واللي خطبت بس صج تقريبا سنتين ونحن اكثر من الخوات ها الكلام كان من اربع سنين تقريبا

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> خواتي الحياة كلها امل و تفاؤل بإذن الله عز و جل راح تنسين كل ما مضى و يصير ذكريات .
> 
> اهم شي اللي عندها عيال تحاول ما امكن انها تتواصل مع ابوهم عشان يعيشون حياة طبيعية .
> 
> يقوم فيها الاب بدوره كأب و تحاولين انتي انج تعوضينهم عن كل شي يفتقدونه في هذه الفترة .
> 
> التغيير من نط الحياه له دور كبير .
> 
> مارسي هوااياتج غيري من نمط حياتج بشكل يخليج تتفاءلين و احمي نفسج من مطامع العالم الخارجي .
> ...


 كلامج كله صح الصح بس سالفة التواصل مع الاب اسمحيلي اقول يخسي الا هو

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> صباحوووووووووو
> 
> 
> 
> شخباركم ؟؟ 
> 
> 
> 
> كل ما ادخل هالقسم ايني احباط و سلبية ..
> ...


يحليلج ما تستأهل الدنيا الإحباط وزين منج ماشاء الله حطيتي لج هدف اقول بتنافس معاج في نقصان الوزن شو رايج نسيت أقولج أنا روح و طيرت من القفص من اربع سنين يعني العجوز مال القروب ههههههه

----------


## Ch3nel

> يحليلج ما تستأهل الدنيا الإحباط وزين منج ماشاء الله حطيتي لج هدف اقول بتنافس معاج في نقصان الوزن شو رايج نسيت أقولج أنا روح و طيرت من القفص من اربع سنين يعني العجوز مال القروب ههههههه




حبيبتي و الله ..


شو اسوي واحد باعني ، اعق عمري عليه الله يوفقه ..


هو الخسران ..


حبيبتي و الله حياج بالمنافسه ، و لا يهمج بيلج شيخ الرياييل ..



و كل شي مقدر و مكتوب ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

بربي عيالي خويتي ما أقدر آفارقهم وآسير مع 
ريل وبعيش حياتي شو أريد أييب لي سجان

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الله يوفقكن ويسعدكن خواتي في حياتكن. 

ركزن على الحاضر بس أنا ضيعت. شبابي 
لأن كنت أطالع وراء. بس الحمد لله الحين غير

----------


## Ch3nel

> بربي عيالي خويتي ما أقدر آفارقهم وآسير مع 
> ريل وبعيش حياتي شو أريد أييب لي سجان



يروحي اذا تجربه كانت نتيجتها سلبية مب معناته الكل جي ، في الزين و المب زين و ياما رياييل ربو عيال حريمهم ..


لا تكونين سلبية خلي نظرتج للحياة غير ..

----------


## mayat

بالتوفيق

----------


## ريحه المسك

الله يعوضكن خير يا رب وكله بأجره عند رب العالميين

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

ان منطلقات لما هو احسن

الله يعوضكن خير خواتيه

----------


## dena22

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل من الى يخرب البيوت من الساحرات او خطافات الرياييل

----------


## mini_bunny

احيانا احس انه منبوذه عن العالم 

واحيانا احس باكتئاب واقول معقوله انا هنت عليه جي وين الحب وين العشره وين ها كله 

عاد كله كوم صح امي مدلعتني واخواني بس احيانا يعقون كلام ابي انتحر واذا صحت ليش اتصيحين ما عندي حد اشكيله ابد غير اهني بالمنتدى ومرت اخوي 

الي بتقرا قصتي عدل بتفهم وبتقول انتي على نياتج ومالج دخل بس الله كريم كل ما اقرا قران واسبح واستغفر انسى 


وبحط رابط قصتي وصح كل وحده تكتب

----------


## mini_bunny

وها رابط قصتي 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1073161

----------


## Ch3nel

> احيانا احس انه منبوذه عن العالم 
> 
> واحيانا احس باكتئاب واقول معقوله انا هنت عليه جي وين الحب وين العشره وين ها كله 
> 
> عاد كله كوم صح امي مدلعتني واخواني بس احيانا يعقون كلام ابي انتحر واذا صحت ليش اتصيحين ما عندي حد اشكيله ابد غير اهني بالمنتدى ومرت اخوي 
> 
> الي بتقرا قصتي عدل بتفهم وبتقول انتي على نياتج ومالج دخل بس الله كريم كل ما اقرا قران واسبح واستغفر انسى 
> 
> 
> وبحط رابط قصتي وصح كل وحده تكتب




دامج تحسين انج منبوذة الكل بيشوفج منبوذة ..


لازم تحبين عمرج و انتي رقم 1 ..


اللي يبا يقول عنج اي شي خل يقول اهم شي تكونين واثقة من عمرج ..


لازم تخلصين دراستج ولا بامتياز ..


ربي يرزقج بشيخ الرياييل ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

صح اللي يحب ما يضايج اللي يحبه وخصوصا الزوجة وبما انه فكر في الطلاق او طلق خلاص أنسيه حاولي حتى لوكنتي متيمة فيه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

عندي سؤال وياريت بس. بس المطلقات 
يجاوبون. عليه. 
شو شعورج لما أحد يسألج. انتي مطلقة أو شو 
الحالة الاجتماعية أو كنتي في مكان عام و 
سمعتي وحدة تقول أنا ما بسوي جيه ليش أنا 
مطلقة أو.فلانة سوت جيه تراها مطلقة.

----------


## Ch3nel

> عندي سؤال وياريت بس. بس المطلقات 
> يجاوبون. عليه. 
> شو شعورج لما أحد يسألج. انتي مطلقة أو شو 
> الحالة الاجتماعية أو كنتي في مكان عام و 
> سمعتي وحدة تقول أنا ما بسوي جيه ليش أنا 
> مطلقة أو.فلانة سوت جيه تراها مطلقة.



من فترة بسيطة كانت عندي كمن شغله بوازارات الدولة ، فالموظفة سالتي عن الحالة الاجتماعية ، قلتلها أنا مطلقة ..


الحرمة انصدمت ..


و حتا اهلي يسألوني شو سبب الطلاق ارد عليهم كل شي قسمة و نصيب ..



حبيبتي اللي بيحاتي كلام الناس بيتعب ، اصلا رمستهم مالها داعي و ناس فاضية تهذرب ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

صح. يمكن لا انجرحت من أقرب الناس لي 
عسب جيه صرحت حساسة. 
بس اللي يعجبني ها الأيام أن الحرمة استوت 
قوية

----------


## Ch3nel

لازم ندوي عقلبنا و نخلي التفكير بالعقل ..


و كل شي مقدر و مكتوب ..


هو من ناحية قوية قوية ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

صح خويتي والله يسعدج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

اقول خواتي من اي امارة انتوا

----------


## Ch3nel

أنا من دبي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هلا والله بأهل دار الحي شو السالفة معظم 
ربيعاتي المنطلقات من دبي. أقول بحول 
دبي دورولي. بيت زيين ( طرار ويتشرط )

----------


## Ch3nel

خخخخخخخخخ


حياج  :Smile:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الله يحييج. 
خواتي إشحالكن و شو الدنيا معاكن

----------


## Ch3nel

بادية بالرجيم و احس الوقت يمشي شوي شوي ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

عيل معاج. بس ها الأيام عندي الأخت. متعبتني 
يا يتني بقوة. الله يعين. 
تعرفون ناوية أسافر مع بنتي سفرة حريمية 
بس. بخلي ولدي عند أبوه. ما يهتم فيه

----------


## Ch3nel

سافري و غيري جو ..


عاد توي يايه من المحكمه ..


طليقي يالس يستهبل بخصوص النفقه و سرت رفعت قضية و استدعاء حقه ..


عشان أخذ حقي كامل مكمل ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الله يعينج حبيبتي صج بعض الرياييل 
ماا أيون إلا بالمحاكم. وأقولج أصري على 
رايج 
و تبين شوري. وكلي لج محامي شاطر 
وطمنيني

----------


## Ch3nel

أنا رمسته عشان نتفاهم بس هو قال الي يقوله القاضي أنا بدفع ..


سرت سويتله استدعاء ، حقي ماني متنازلة عنه .،


تدرين نفقة المتعة و العدة أنا احدد اي مبلغ اباه مب عالاساس الراتب ..

----------


## ضحيه زماني

الله يعوضكم خواتي 
ماجورات ان شاء الله

----------


## Ch3nel

> الله يعوضكم خواتي 
> ماجورات ان شاء الله


امييييييييين 


يسلمووو حبيبتي ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

زين لج والله راكضي وراه. ترا نهايتها بيعرس 
وبيصرف على حرمته. وأنتي حقوقج راحت

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يزاج الله خير ضحية زماني

----------


## mini_bunny

هلااااااااااااااااااا بنااااااااااااااااااااات
رجعت من بعد غياب يوم ونص تعبانه من الميدتيرمات ادعووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووولي باجر عندي اثنينه 
بموت 

انا من العين
وميس يوووووووووووووو وبالتوفيق كلكن

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الله يوفقج أختي مني بوني

----------


## Ch3nel

هلا و الله بالحلوات ..



الله يوفقج حبيبتي ، اهم شي شدي حيلج دراستج اهم شي ..

----------


## mini_bunny

هلا حبيباتي دعائكم مستجاب تاجل واحد منهم 
مره وحده اعولي اعرس هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شخباركم علومكم وشو الدنيا وياكم 
صح اختي شنييل جم عمرج انتي وروح الامارات

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يا رب تتوفقين واييج شيخ الشباب الدنيا يعني نص نص فيها الحلو وفيها الشين افكر أغير وظيفتي مليت منها أما عن عمري فانا الكبيرة مالكم يعني عيوزتكم

----------


## روح_الإمارات

واايد أشياء أريد اسويها بس ما اعرف أبدا من وين اعشق الرياضة بس ما أمارسها ببدا من الشهر الياي بإذن الله مممم أريد أسوي مشروع أريد ادخل عيالي نوادي أو مراكز المشكلة أبوهم أبدا ما يساعد مب شنهم عياله أريد أسافر سياحة وأريد اسفر ولدي علاج افففف

----------


## Ch3nel

> هلا حبيباتي دعائكم مستجاب تاجل واحد منهم 
> مره وحده اعولي اعرس هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> شخباركم علومكم وشو الدنيا وياكم 
> صح اختي شنييل جم عمرج انتي وروح الامارات


بخير الله يسلمج ..


أنا ٢٣ فديتني ..

----------


## mini_bunny

العمر كله شانييل 

روح الامارات واو انا احب الحرمه الطموحه ووين حابه اتسافرين احب السفر اقصد الطياره امي ما عندها شغله غير اتودينها الهند وكل سنه ماشاءالله ههههههههههههه والله يحفظ لج عيالج ويخليهم لج انتي من بوظبي صح 

وهي صح بنات ولا وحده قالت سبب طلاقها ولا خصوصيه

----------


## Ch3nel

مهما صار بينا عشره عمر و ما احب اتكلم عن السبب ..


مهما صار الوحدة تسوي بأصلها ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

والله حرام حسبي الله على الرياييل. بعدكن 
يهال طلقوكوم حرا.م 
سبب طلاقي ما شيء تفاهم استحالة التفاهم. 
هي أنا من بوظبي. تعرفين أريد. أسافر. ألف 
الدنيا. بس. يبالي جرأة لأن بروحي. ما أروم 
أخاطر بعيالي. لأن لو صار لهم شيء. أبوهم 
ما بيفكني 
لحين شغالة دول الخليج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ميني بوني شو رايج نسافر. خخخ بنرتب 
لسفرة وبنهج. ههههه

----------


## mini_bunny

الله المستعان ويرزقنا بالخير ويبعد عنه الشر انشاء الله 

والله يارووووووووووووح يالله غايته بس مب الهند احب اسافر 

عاد تدرين المشكله لو انا مسويه غلطططططططط واستاهل الطلاق بقول من حقه ولو مب جايفه انه ما يحبني ما بتعلق فيه للحين مادري احس شي بالموضوع بس بعبد عن السحر وجي انا ما اصدق انه شي سحر وناس تسحر بس ياروح قلتيلي مره لو يحبج مستحيل يطلقج وجي وصح كلامج والله اعلم بنيات 
وعفكره للحين متامله ههههههههههه

وهيييييييييييييييي صح امتحاني ساعه سبع المسا لا تنوسون دعواتكم

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الله يوفقج أختي الصغيرونة

----------


## Ch3nel

هم الخسرانيين ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ميني لا تضايقني بعمرج حبيبتي بعدج صغيرة واللي خلقه خلق ألف غيره خلصي دراستج وبييج شيخ الشباب ومثل ما قالت شانيل هم الخسرانين طالعي جدامج لمستقبلج ولا تطالعين الماضي خلي طليقج صفحة لفيها أو قطعيها أنا ما بقولج الطلاق وعيشة المطلقة شيء سهل لا بس خلاص لازم نتعود ويكون شيء يقوينا مب يكسرنا وإذا بيي ريال وأكرر ريال مب شبيه حيا به وإذا ما شيء إلا أشباه خلينا نعيش جيه وايد أحسن

----------


## mini_bunny

انشاءالله خير والله بيعوضنا بس انا الحين يعني صرت اقوى عن قبل طبعا بالاستغفار وقرات القران وصلاه والفضفضه اهني والدراسه ماخذه وقتي وجي بس الي افكر فيه شو بتكون ردت فعلي اذا عرس او جي ما اتخيل ...........

المهم امتحنت والحمدالله الامتحان كان اوكي انشاءالله ايييب فول مارك ..............
واممممممممم وخططي حق باجر طبعا بصوم لانه يوم الخميس وثانيه ترفع فيه الاعمال .......
وناويه اسوي شوبينج امي قالت بتعطيني غرفه بروحي وجي وباثثها اثاث ابيض يعني صج داش بخاطري وبسوي ورق جدران سلفر وموف 
واممممممممممم وناويه اصبغ شعري بسس مب الحين بعد اجازه ثلاث اسابيع شهر 12 ابا اغير لون شعري مليت من شقار والبني ونحاسي 
احس صج بتغير ...........

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حبيبتي الله يسعد عاد أنا أصوم بس بعدها 
الأخت. ما خلصت 
يوم طليجي تزوج وايد تضايجت. الله لا يراوي 
أحد 
زين زين. شدي حيلج نبأ تخرج بامتياز. 
حلوووو مأشاء الله. تتهنين يارب. عاد 
الأبيض. والموف صج. حلو فرحت لج 

ذكرتيني لما تطلقت قصيت شعري. وصبغته 
و سويت حمام مغربي. وتحنيت تقولين عروس 
حتى الموظفات في الدوام يسألون روح انتي 
تطلقتي ولا تزوجتي 
هههه ه

----------


## Ch3nel

و ليش اتكدر !!


الا بستانس


من يومين طليقي ملج و مسوين الحفلة بقاعة و مطرشيلي البطاقة ..



سرت الحفلة و أنا كاشخة يوم دخلوه و لبسها الشبكة باركتلها ، هو مصعوق و حرمته أتقوله منو هاي ؟ جان أقولها أنا طليقته بس مب ميته عليه حبيت اباركلكم و عليج بالف عافية..



و بعد بيوم سويتله منع سفر لان لين احينه يالس يستهبل علي بخصوص ماخري و نفقة المتعة و العدة ..

----------


## mini_bunny

روح ههههههههههه يوم اتسوين نيو لوك ترتاحين نفسيا 

شانيل الصراحه انتي قويه والله يقويج ويرزقج باحسن منه بس ما حبيت يطرشون لج بطافه ورام يخطب ويسوي حفله كبيره ما يروم يعطيج ماخر زين ادبيييه

----------


## Ch3nel

خخخخخخخ

----------


## روح_الإمارات

عجيييبة ما شاء الله عليج. شأنيل ههه عاد 
أنا طافني عرس طليجي أونه تحسست ههه 
وعيبتني حركة منع السفر يعني توج تباركين 
سويتله منع سفر هههه على فكرة ها الحركة 
تأدب. لما سويت. لأبو عيالي على طول مشى 
في القضية عاد هو عسكري منع السفر عودة 

والحمدلله القأنون في صف المطلقة 

ميني هييه والله عقب سنة من طلاقي بعت 
سيارتي واشتريت وحدة لأنه. ركب الأولى 
لما تكون حياة الوحدة مع الريل صعبة 
وتطلق والله تحس عمرها عصفور كا ن 
مسجون وطار

----------


## mini_bunny

الله كريم ويعطيني قوتكم وانشاءالله الله بيعوضنا ويرزقنا احس نحن ثلاثه شغالين قروب انا وشانيل وانتي روح ههههههههههههه

----------


## Ch3nel

اميييييييين ..



شكلنا جي ..

----------


## Ch3nel

تدرون شو بخاطري احينه ..



مجبوس لحم ، من اسبوع هاده العيش و بعد أبا قطع الدياي مالت كنتاكي ..


ادري بتسبوني ، شو اسوي هفات اخر الليل  :5:  ..



ما فيني صبر عشان يأذن الفير و بعدها صلاة الظهر و بعدها هجووووووم عالمجبوس ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أاامين 
حلاتنا قروب ثلاثي. 
يحليلج. شأنيل عادي عادي. بس عاد خبري إلوالدة 
عن تتفاجاين بشيء ثاني.

----------


## mini_bunny

مجبوس لحم اكلتي المفضله هيي والبرياني حياكم

----------


## Ch3nel

شخباركم يالمنطلقات ؟

----------


## mini_bunny

يسرج الحال الحمدالله أوكي

----------


## Ch3nel

عساج دوووم يأرب ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

كوووووول

----------


## mini_bunny

بنات وينكم مالكم حس

----------


## mini_bunny

اليوم خلصت اخر ميدتيرم الحمد الله والجامعة تحتفل وانا اكل تبن فكلاس

----------


## روح_الإمارات

انتي أصلا مدلعتنهم. ولا سيري احتفلي

----------


## شفوع

احم احم
مرحبا خواتي
حبيت انضم لكن
انا معلقه من 8 شهور ف بيت اهلي بس اعتبر شبه مطلقه واتريا ورقة طلاقي بس هو واهله حابين يتنذلون فيني عسب البيزات 
الله يسلمكن انا عشت وياه 4 شهور وعقبها صارت مشاكل من بينا وسرت بيت اهليه اصلا من بداية الزواج ونحن ف مشاكل هو راعي بنات وفنادق و ولد امه وامه ماخلت فيني روح ماخلت شي ماسوته فيني ماقول غير الله ياخذ حقي منهم يارب ويوم طلعت من عنده قالي ورقة طلاقج بتوصلج الاحد واتشلين كل اغراضج ومن هالرمسه ونفس اليوم هو واهله اتهموني بشرفي طبعا ماكان عندهم اي دليل حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل كلن يرى الناس بعين طبعه وعقبها بشهر رفع دعوة بيت طاعه وشكثر جذب وخرط ف التوجيه الاسري وكذا دعوه رفعها وكل يوم اسمع اخبار اسوء انه امه تتصل ف وحده وحده من ربيعاتها واطلع عليه رمسه واتخلي ولدها اللي طايح ف الفنادق والمولات اسم الله عليه المسكين البريء وموكلينلهم محامي وطبعا متفقين على الجذبه عسب انا مايكون لي اي حق من حقوق عندهم لو اكتب من اليوم لين باجر ياخواتي والله مابخلص من الاشيا اللي سووها فيني خلوها على الله وهيه صح نسيت اخبركن يوم طلعت من عنده كنت حامل ف شهري 3 ويوم دشيت التاسع متصلين ف المستشفيات الحكوميه عسب لا اربي عندهم مشتكين على المستشفى اونه كيف تفتحونلها ملف ومادري شو حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل والحمدلله ربيت من 3 اسابيع وربي رزقني بأحلى بنوته وان شاء الله مايبهدلوني فيها والله بيعوضني وبيعوض بنتي ان شاء الله وانا وقفت سنه دراسه بسبب ظروف العرس والحينه يالسه اكمل دراستي ف الكولج وما باقي شي على الامتحانات وعمري 20 سنه :$

----------


## mini_bunny

هلا شفوع حياتي انتي كنتي بنفس الوقت الي بعرس فيه وكنا فنفس القروب والله يا حياتي مثل حالتي بس الله كريم

----------


## شفوع

> هلا شفوع حياتي انتي كنتي بنفس الوقت الي بعرس فيه وكنا فنفس القروب والله يا حياتي مثل حالتي بس الله كريم


اهلين حبيبتي
سبحان الله الله كتب لنا نتزوج هذيل وانعرفهم على حقيقتهم هم واهاليهم يالله الحمدلله على كل حال كل شي سووه فيني انا واهليه وانا ف هالعمر واهلي يحليلهم قلبهم معورنهم عليه وعلى بنتي

خبرينا شو الجامعه وياج وكيف الامتحانات!

----------


## mini_bunny

حبيبتي والله كل شي تمام بس الغاليه لازم تاخذين حقج وحق بنتج والله ويانا وكملي دراستج عسب بنتج ومستقبلج

----------


## Ch3nel

حيا الله شفوع  :Smile:  ..


منورة القروب ..


الحق واقف بصفج و لا تحاتين قانون الامارات ينصف المطلقة ..

----------


## meem reem

انا بعد 7 شهور تقريبا .. من سنه وشوي انتهى كل شي والحمدالله ما عندي عيال .. 

الحمدالله موظفة كان هدفي اني اضعف وقدرت اوصل للوصل اللي اباه

----------


## Ch3nel

Meem reem..


حياج الله ..


و لا تزعلين لان رحمه من الله ما شي عيال ..


الله يوفقج و يوفقنا لحياتنا اليديدة ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

إشحالكن خواتي شانيل و بوني. وشفوع 

ريم. إشحالكن وعلومكن

----------


## أم راشد العين

الله يعوضكم خير ويوفقكم

----------


## mini_bunny

امين أجمعين روح بخير وووووووووينج انتي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

في الدنيا

----------


## شفوع

> حبيبتي والله كل شي تمام بس الغاليه لازم تاخذين حقج وحق بنتج والله ويانا وكملي دراستج عسب بنتج ومستقبلج


هيه ان شاء الله ناويه اكمل دراستي عشاني وعشان بنتي
وحقي خليها على الله هالناس وايد جذابين واقويا من 8 شهور يلفون ويدورون ويخرطون ومابقى شي ماضروني فيه بس عسب مايكون لي اي حق عندهم

----------


## شفوع

> حيا الله شفوع  ..
> 
> 
> منورة القروب ..
> 
> 
> الحق واقف بصفج و لا تحاتين قانون الامارات ينصف المطلقة ..


الله يحيج حبيبتي
النور نورج حبيبة ألبي
هذيل ماخلو فيها انصاف
الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## شفوع

> انا بعد 7 شهور تقريبا .. من سنه وشوي انتهى كل شي والحمدالله ما عندي عيال .. 
> 
> الحمدالله موظفة كان هدفي اني اضعف وقدرت اوصل للوصل اللي اباه


الحمدلله اهم شي اتكونين طموحه وتوصلين للي تبينه خاصة ف هالظروف لازم وايد نتفائل وانبين للناس انه نحن قدها ومب هالاشكال اتخرب حياتنا
وصدقها Ch3nel رحمه من ربج مايبتيي منه عيال وانا محد معور قلبي غير بنتي + اللي سووه فيني يمكن ارجعله عشان بنتي بس يوم اتذكر اللي سواه فيني هو واهله اقول لا ماقدر هالناس ماتتعايش ومافي ف قلبهم ذرة حب لي مادري ليش جي سوو فيني والله يشهد الكل كان يمدحني ف معاملتي وياه و ويا اهله وماكان يخصني ف حد

----------


## شفوع

> إشحالكن خواتي شانيل و بوني. وشفوع 
> 
> ريم. إشحالكن وعلومكن


الحمدلله حبيبتي 
انتي شحالج وشحال عيالج

بلاه القروب صاخ هالايام

----------


## شفوع

> الله يعوضكم خير ويوفقكم


امين يارب حبيبتي  :31:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شفوع و بوني بعدكن نونوات والله بعوضكن العوض الصالح حسبي الله عليهم حرام بعدكن عشرين ليش جيه يسوون فيكن 
على فكرة نصيحة من اختكن العودة لا تدعون بس قولوا حسبي الله وبتشوفون شو يصير فيهم في الدنيا قبل الآخرة 
ريم الحمد لله طلعتي بدون يهال واعتبري نفسج خذيتي خبرة أو درس وبأذن الله الله بيرزقج وبيرزق بنات القروب باللي أحسن عنهم

----------


## شفوع

> شفوع و بوني بعدكن نونوات والله بعوضكن العوض الصالح حسبي الله عليهم حرام بعدكن عشرين ليش جيه يسوون فيكن 
> على فكرة نصيحة من اختكن العودة لا تدعون بس قولوا حسبي الله وبتشوفون شو يصير فيهم في الدنيا قبل الآخرة 
> ريم الحمد لله طلعتي بدون يهال واعتبري نفسج خذيتي خبرة أو درس وبأذن الله الله بيرزقج وبيرزق بنات القروب باللي أحسن عنهم


صدقج ياختي هاللي معور قلبي وقلب اهليه وانا توني ف عز شبابي جذه سوو فيه ابد ماملا عينهم طبيتي واحترام اهلي لهم
ماقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حبيبتي بييج زين الشباب خليها صفحة وأطويها في حياتي ولا تنسين تعتبريني اختج العودة واللي في خاطرج قوليه

----------


## شفوع

> حبيبتي بييج زين الشباب خليها صفحة وأطويها في حياتي ولا تنسين تعتبريني اختج العودة واللي في خاطرج قوليه


حبيبتي روح  :34:  بعتبرج اختي واكيد بخبركم باللي ف خاطريه بس هاللي مايتسمى معلقني مب ناوي يرجعني ولا يطلق و روحي مب عارفه شو مصيري

----------


## mini_bunny

صدقتي اختي روح بس احس عمري كبرانه مليوووووووووووووووووووون سنه والله احاول ارجع شرات قبل ماهمي حد ما اقدر 
واليوم صدق اتضايجت والله امتحان قاعده ادرسه ثلاث اسابيع واخرتها اييب 15 من عشرين شي يقهر بس الحمدالله بس صج ياني احباط 
وغير اني جفت اخته اليوم فالجامعه تطالعني جني جنيه بس عاد انا اكشخ اخر كشخه وكل فتره وفتره نيولوك عسبت ما تجوف اني حزينه طبعا اخر اهتمامي بس يوم اسوي نيولوك ارتاح 
والله رديت البيت صليت قعدت اصيح على سياده حسيت بضيج وامي تسالني انتي صايحه قلتلها لا من العدسات وجي قالتلي هيه لا تلبسينهم 
واربيعاتي الي قبل ودرتهم واربيعاتي الي الحين وحده كل تتكلم عن ريلها انا احبها والله واتمنى لها الخير بس مب حلو ترمس جدامي اربع وعشرين ساعه يعني اتراعيني شوي ....
مادري من وين القاها والله احس ابا ارد البيت او من القى فرصه ابطل المنتدى عسب جي اهدي نفسي وجي خلاص صدق الي قال الشكوى لغير الله مذله 

الله يعينا جميع ويرزقنا ادعولي اتتوفق هالكورس وانا شاده حيلي اسوي كل الي بيايدي عسب ما اندم

----------


## mini_bunny

والله مثلج يا شفوع علقني شهرين عقب رفع علي دعوى طلاق ويوم جلسة المحكمه رمسته وجي ما اقتنع المهم انا سويت الي علي واونه انه هو عنده دليل علي بس انا كنت مستعده احلف على القران حتى القاضي رحمني وقالي كل الكلام الي قالج اخرطي وكان ما يبي يعطيني موخر بس يوم قلت برفع القضيه محكمه قال خلاص بعطيها لانه اصلن ما عنده وانا كنت مثل واثق الخطوه يعني اهم شي انا شو جدام ربي ...

بس يا شفوع لو في مجال ريلج يتعدل عطيه فرصه لانه حلو البنت تتربي بين ابوها وامها وانتي حاولي بعد 
تعالي هو ما سال عن بنته ولا جافها وصح شو سميتي بنتج الحلوه ؟؟؟
وانشالله تتربي بعزج والله يحفظها 

روح يا اختي الكبيره فديييييييييييييييتج انتي

----------


## شفوع

> صدقتي اختي روح بس احس عمري كبرانه مليوووووووووووووووووووون سنه والله احاول ارجع شرات قبل ماهمي حد ما اقدر 
> واليوم صدق اتضايجت والله امتحان قاعده ادرسه ثلاث اسابيع واخرتها اييب 15 من عشرين شي يقهر بس الحمدالله بس صج ياني احباط 
> وغير اني جفت اخته اليوم فالجامعه تطالعني جني جنيه بس عاد انا اكشخ اخر كشخه وكل فتره وفتره نيولوك عسبت ما تجوف اني حزينه طبعا اخر اهتمامي بس يوم اسوي نيولوك ارتاح 
> والله رديت البيت صليت قعدت اصيح على سياده حسيت بضيج وامي تسالني انتي صايحه قلتلها لا من العدسات وجي قالتلي هيه لا تلبسينهم 
> واربيعاتي الي قبل ودرتهم واربيعاتي الي الحين وحده كل تتكلم عن ريلها انا احبها والله واتمنى لها الخير بس مب حلو ترمس جدامي اربع وعشرين ساعه يعني اتراعيني شوي ....
> مادري من وين القاها والله احس ابا ارد البيت او من القى فرصه ابطل المنتدى عسب جي اهدي نفسي وجي خلاص صدق الي قال الشكوى لغير الله مذله 
> 
> الله يعينا جميع ويرزقنا ادعولي اتتوفق هالكورس وانا شاده حيلي اسوي كل الي بيايدي عسب ما اندم


محد كبرنا غير الهم واللي صار لنا بسبة اللي مايتسمون وكيف خربو حياتنا ونحن ف عز شبابنا والله اشوف اللي ف عمري توهم ينخطبون وبيملجون ويفكرون ف الفستان الابيض وانا همي اكبر عن عمري وشعور انج اتصيحين عادي اييج بين فتره وفتره انا كنت حامل واصيح ف الحمام ماحب حد يشوفني اصيح مع انه كذا مره الدمعه روحها تنزل جدامهم وعلى طاري ربيعتج وهي ترمس عن ريلها هالطبع ف بنات عمي كل مره يتمدحون ف ريايلهم واتحسين انه الرمسه موجه لي مب بس انا حسيت كذا وحده حسب بهالشي شسوي اذا هذا نصيبي!

----------


## شفوع

> والله مثلج يا شفوع علقني شهرين عقب رفع علي دعوى طلاق ويوم جلسة المحكمه رمسته وجي ما اقتنع المهم انا سويت الي علي واونه انه هو عنده دليل علي بس انا كنت مستعده احلف على القران حتى القاضي رحمني وقالي كل الكلام الي قالج اخرطي وكان ما يبي يعطيني موخر بس يوم قلت برفع القضيه محكمه قال خلاص بعطيها لانه اصلن ما عنده وانا كنت مثل واثق الخطوه يعني اهم شي انا شو جدام ربي ...
> 
> بس يا شفوع لو في مجال ريلج يتعدل عطيه فرصه لانه حلو البنت تتربي بين ابوها وامها وانتي حاولي بعد 
> تعالي هو ما سال عن بنته ولا جافها وصح شو سميتي بنتج الحلوه ؟؟؟
> وانشالله تتربي بعزج والله يحفظها 
> 
> روح يا اختي الكبيره فديييييييييييييييتج انتي


ياريت شهرين اقولج 8 شهور والحين بدش 9 وشكله بيعلقني طول عمري وهو يتهنى ف حياته ويعيش ف عسل لو بايده بيطلقني اليوم قبل باجر بس اللي مصبرنه البيزات والله ياختي لو في مجال يتعدل برجعله اليوم قبل باجر بس عسب بنتي بس للاسف هو متهني ويا وصاخته وربعه والبنات اللي عنده واهله وياه ف كل شي يضرني بدال لا ينصحونه بس للاسف هو لا افتكر يرجعلي ولا شي ولا افتكر يرجع عسب بنته وين بفتكر دام عنده حد يعوضه وبنتي الله يسلمج سميتها مها
امين حبيبتي يحفظج ويوفقج ف دراستج
ماعليه فديتج 15 اوكي واكيد بتعوضين ف الامتحانات اليايه اي سنه الحينه وكم سنه باقيلج وشو تخصصج! وايد اسال صح  :5:

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يعينا يا شفوع ونحن لازم نتمسك بالمضمون والله والي دراستنا 

حتى بنات عمي يطرشون نغزات مني مناك وبيسيات وحالتهم حاله 

بنطنش لين متى يعني والله الكلام يعور القلب وانا مثلج بعد مثل هالوقت وهاييج السنه انا وانتي طاييرين من الفرح انزهب ها الي معور قلبي جوفي الايام كيف تركض وعمرنا يزيد كل مره سنه 
والهم ملاحقنا لو بغينا ننسا شي يذكرنا

----------


## mini_bunny

ههههههههههههه خذي راحتج حياتي تخصصي اتصال جماهيري علاقات عامه اعلام خلف الكواليس طبعا 
باجلي مال كورسين ونص يعني سنه ونص 

ضيعت على عمري يوم المحكمه وجي كان على الفاينلات كنت كله اصييح وجي ومهمومه

----------


## شفوع

> الله يعينا يا شفوع ونحن لازم نتمسك بالمضمون والله والي دراستنا 
> 
> حتى بنات عمي يطرشون نغزات مني مناك وبيسيات وحالتهم حاله 
> 
> بنطنش لين متى يعني والله الكلام يعور القلب وانا مثلج بعد مثل هالوقت وهاييج السنه انا وانتي طاييرين من الفرح انزهب ها الي معور قلبي جوفي الايام كيف تركض وعمرنا يزيد كل مره سنه 
> والهم ملاحقنا لو بغينا ننسا شي يذكرنا


هيه والله
انا يوم اتضايج اشغل وقتي بدراستي والكليه او بنتي مع انه كل ماشوفها اتذكر ابوها  :Frown: 
الدنيا دواره حبيبتي وما اتم على حالها والله يرزقنا ويرزقهم الخير 
هيه الله طايرين من الفرح وماخلينا شي ماخذناه اقولج قمصان نوم الاغلب ما لبستهم كلهم يداد و ف الشنطه اصلاً ما لحقت البسهم  :24:  ولو كنا ندري بيصيرلنا جي جان استغنينا عن الفرحه ف هذيج الفتره ولا انه اتكون حياتنا جي والله ياختي مادري ليش احس انه الله بيعوضنا خاصة انه نحن ابد مالنا ذنب و وايد انظلمنا على طاري الذكرى للاسف وايد وايد وايد اشيا اتذكرني  :30:

----------


## شفوع

> ههههههههههههه خذي راحتج حياتي تخصصي اتصال جماهيري علاقات عامه اعلام خلف الكواليس طبعا 
> باجلي مال كورسين ونص يعني سنه ونص 
> 
> ضيعت على عمري يوم المحكمه وجي كان على الفاينلات كنت كله اصييح وجي ومهمومه


وانا تخصصي بزنس والحينه سنه ثانيه باقيلي 3 سنوات ونص  :24: << مطوله الاخت
هيه والله حتى انا وايد ضيعت على عمري و وقفت سنه عشان حضرته وعشان العرس بس وين اللي يقدر وهالصيف الناس تطلع واتسافر وانا مراكض ف المحكمه والمستشفى
الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## mini_bunny

وانا بعد كنادير عبي وملااااابس وقمصان نوم وايد مالبست ولا استخدمت ماعليه بنيودهم حق عقب رياييلنا الثانيين بس الي ما لبسناهم طبعا هههههههههههههه 
وانا بعد اغراضي كلهم فشنطه ما استخدمت شي احس ما اقدر

----------


## mini_bunny

مها حلو عاشت الاسامي

----------


## mini_bunny

بنشد حيلنا وبنوقف على ريولنا ومثل ما قلتي الدنيا بدور والله بيعوضنا خير انشاءالله بس اهم شي انشد حيلنا ولا حد بينفعنا غير شهايدنا

----------


## شفوع

> وانا بعد كنادير عبي وملااااابس وقمصان نوم وايد مالبست ولا استخدمت ماعليه بنيودهم حق عقب رياييلنا الثانيين بس الي ما لبسناهم طبعا هههههههههههههه 
> وانا بعد اغراضي كلهم فشنطه ما استخدمت شي احس ما اقدر


هههههههههههه ان شاء الله الموضه ماتتغير لين هذاك الوقت

----------


## شفوع

عاشت ايامج حبيبتي

هيه والله هدفي الحينه بس دراستي وبنتي
والايام الحلوه يايه ف الدرب ان شاء الله

----------


## شفوع

توقيعج عور قلبي 

http://www.ticker.7910.org/as1cM930g...NDZzfDAxNTZzfG 15IGRheQ.gif

و ف نفس الوقت فرحني وان شاء الله بيي اليوم اللي بنحط فيه هالتوقيع مره ثانيه حق واحد يستاهل ويحب ويقدر حرمته

----------


## mini_bunny

شت تدرين نسيت التوقيع كنت احسب حق العرس بس جي طلع غلط ههههههههههههه هيه والله الله يوفقنا 
تعالي اليوم انا وانتي شغالين بالقروب 
وين شااااااااااااااانيل وين روح

----------


## Ch3nel

أنا حرقت كل الملابس ..


و انتو محتفظين فيهم ..


بالعكس بتتكدرون زيادة ..

----------


## mini_bunny

وشو مخططه حق الاجازه وين بتروحين

----------


## mini_bunny

شانييل توني يايبه طاريج 
صدقج والله 

بس تعالي شانيل خذيتي صورج ولا بعده

----------


## شفوع

ههههههههه ان شاء الله بيي الويكند وبنشتغل من الزين ف القروب

هذي شاانيل وصلت  :29:

----------


## شفوع

طبعا عندي بروجكتات وامتحانات قد راسي بس افكر اسير بيت يدي واحضر المسيره  :5:

----------


## mini_bunny

حلو والله غيري جو الدراسه شوي سيري مسيره انا والله خاطري بس فالعين ما يسووون بس بييبون الجسمي عندنا

----------


## mini_bunny

شفووووووووووع انتي يبتي صورج وجي

----------


## Ch3nel

حبايبي و الله .. 


شحالكم ؟؟ 


حدي يوعانة و بخاطري كنتاكي ..


ما فيني صبر متى يستوي يوم اليمعة ..


درسي الصبح و المسا طلعي و غيري جو ..

----------


## Ch3nel

اقولكم بنوتات كم خذيتو نفقة المتعة و نفقه العدة ؟؟

----------


## Ch3nel

> حلو والله غيري جو الدراسه شوي سيري مسيره انا والله خاطري بس فالعين ما يسووون بس بييبون الجسمي عندنا




احضري الحفلة ..


شكلي بتكفخ >>>>خخخخخخ

----------


## Ch3nel

هي حبيبتي خذيت صوري ..

----------


## شفوع

ميني بوني هيه فديتج شليت الالبوم والصور بس اكيد هم عندهم صور وسي ديات جان ماحرقوهم  :15: 

ف بوظبي مسيرتنا لين الفير و وناسه بس بدون مصاخة البنات اللي مالها داعي وطبعا الشباب مايصدقون يشوفون هالنوعيه من البنات عسب ياخذون راحتهم ف التقردين الله يهديهم

شانيل الحمدلله فديتج نحن بخير انتي شخبارج وشو تطوراتج! 
هيه افكر جي اسوي الصبح اسوي شغلي لو نصه والمسا اطلع من ماربيت ماسرت ولا مكان غير الكولج ><

----------


## شفوع

> اقولكم بنوتات كم خذيتو نفقة المتعة و نفقه العدة ؟؟


الهرم لين الحين مب مطلقني عسب سالفة النفقه وهالاشيا بغيت اسالكن بنات كم بتكون نفقتي ونفقة بنتي ! خاصة انه هو ماصرف عليه 9 شهور ومريح عمره

----------


## mini_bunny

هههههههه هيه بحضر الحفله انشاءالله 
جوفي العده خذيت 6000
والمتعه ما خذيت قلت برايه والموخر ثلاثين

----------


## mini_bunny

شفوع تقدرين تطلبين نفقه طول هالشهور لازم اتروحين المحكمه والقانون واقف صوبج ولا تسكتين ونفقت بنتج 2000 3000 وتقدرين تطلبين خدامه وبعد تعويض نفسي وجي اقولج انت من شارجه وامورج طيبه روحي ها مال الارشاد وبيخبرونج مرت اخوي تخبرنا هي هناك تشتغل

----------


## mini_bunny

الحمدالله شليتو صوركم ان سيديات عندي كانو بس البومات عندهم واونه ردلي البوم قاص صوره وصوري الي فالكام اونا مسحهم فذمته عاد

----------


## شفوع

لا فديتج انا من بوظبي

----------


## mini_bunny

هلا فيج خرفت اونا شارجه :24:

----------


## شفوع

اهلين فيج فديتج
ههههههههه اشوفج  :18:

----------


## mini_bunny

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## جروح ^_^

الله يعوضكم يارب 
الرياييل هالزمن ما يصلحون لشي

----------


## Ch3nel

> هههههههه هيه بحضر الحفله انشاءالله 
> جوفي العده خذيت 6000
> والمتعه ما خذيت قلت برايه والموخر ثلاثين


ليش تنازلتي ؟؟ 

تعرفين ان نفقة المتعة تكون لمدة سنة و لا انتي تحددين المبلغ

----------


## Ch3nel

> الهرم لين الحين مب مطلقني عسب سالفة النفقه وهالاشيا بغيت اسالكن بنات كم بتكون نفقتي ونفقة بنتي ! خاصة انه هو ماصرف عليه 9 شهور ومريح عمره



انتي تحددين المبلغ ما يخصه براتبه ..


حددي المبلغ اللي تبينه مب اقل عن ٥٠٠٠ و غير مصاريف البشكارة ..

----------


## Ch3nel

بكل صراحة أنا دفعته 90000 


هو و اهله ما تو حره لان دفع وااايد ..

----------


## Ch3nel

لا تتنازلون لازم يدفعون يحبايبي ..


لازم تتكلمون جدام القاضي ..

----------


## مراسيل الوفاآ

ربي يعوضكن ان شاء الله حبيباتي . . 

امم السموحه منكن اعدكن خواتي والله يشهد انه ماشي ف قلبي الا كل خير لكن وحبيت اقولكن هالرمسه 

حقكن لا تتنازل عنه مهما كان، لكن اللي اشوفه انه انتن الاربعه انظلمتن ف حياتكن فلا تغيرون الحال من مظلوم لظالم . . الزواج اما امساك بمعروف او تسريح باحسان صح عليهم نفقات ولازم يعطونكن اياهن لكن نصيحه لا تبالغون بالنفقات اطلبوا حقكن بالضبط من غير زياده واللي تخليهم يرمسون عنكم ويقولون هاييل وهاييل .. الرمسه ان يت ف حلوج الناس ينغشون بالظاهر ويحكمون ع اساسه، خلوا سيرتكن طيبه حتى لو هم ما شافوا طيبة قلوبكن لكن يكفي انه قدركن يرتفع باخلاقكن ولا تنسن قال تعالى "والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين"، وقال النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) : ينادى مناد يوم القيامة ليقم من أجره على الله فليدخل الجنة قيل من هم قال العافون عن الناس(رواه الطبراني).

الله يعطيكم ع قد نياتكم خواتي ويرزقكم بالازواج الصالحين وسامحوني اذا ردي ازعج وحده فيكن . .  :31:

----------


## Ch3nel

الغالية صح كلامج ..


بس أنا تنازلت عن وايد أشياء و هم قررو الطلاق فخل يتحملون عدل عشان ما يغربلون بنات الناس ..



الله لا يبلي حد مع نفس الاوادم اللي أنا كنت عايشة وياهم ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يتكم. العيوز ههههه 
الله يوفقكن. و تيوبون امتيازات. وتشتغلون لأن 
فعلا حياتج تتغير تحسين بالحرية 
اليوم طرشولي ورقة مال بيانات الموظفة 
لما لاقيت. عند اسمي مطلقة تضايجت. أنا 
الوحيدة من بين إلحريم حسيت إني الوحيدة 
الفاشلة. اف. يتني صيحة

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أدري حساسة بس هأي مشكلتي عيوز هههه

----------


## مملكة الفجيرة

انا مطلقة من 6 سنوات بس هدفي بالحياه حفظ القران الكريم 

والحمد لله يا رب اني داومت

----------


## روح_الإمارات

زين مملكة الفجيرة. الله يوفقج. ويسعدج 
ما شاء الله ما في أحسن من ها الهدف

----------


## mini_bunny

هلا شانيل 
والله ادري وامي حاطه فباله انا غلطانه والي ما قدرت العيشه معاه وجيه 
فقالت دام عطاج الموخر والنفقه ما نبا عليه نفقة عده خله يولي 
عسبت جي

----------


## mini_bunny

اهلين فيج مملكة الفجيره..........
روح صرتي تختفين وايد قبل امره اول وحده ترديييين ..... :7: 

ابا اعرف كيف شي احدد علة مشاركة واحده وارد عليها ما اعرف مثل ما اتسوي شفوع

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حبيبتي مني. مشاغل الدنيا. عاد. 
في طلقتي الأولى ياب ثيابي في أكياس. الله 
يعزكن الزبالة. وفرهن في حوي إلوالدة 
عاد أنا لميتهن وفريتهن في الزبالة

----------


## Ch3nel

حيا الله مملكة الفجير ..

روح لا تزعلين ، و ان شا الله بيلج شيخ الرياييل و لا تسوين بعمرج جي ..

----------


## Ch3nel

> هلا شانيل 
> والله ادري وامي حاطه فباله انا غلطانه والي ما قدرت العيشه معاه وجيه 
> فقالت دام عطاج الموخر والنفقه ما نبا عليه نفقة عده خله يولي 
> عسبت جي



اسمحيلي امج لها وجه نظر معينه مب لازم تتنازلين عن حقج ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حبيبتي شانيل عادي تعودت بس مشكلتي حساسة وايد وعاطفية وايد

----------


## روح_الإمارات

تعرفون شو بخاطري أرد الفروسية والله 
لاقيت نفسي فيها. متعبة بس حلوة 
بدش من اللاب وبكلمكم

----------


## mini_bunny

النت اليوم سخيف ما يطلع لي كل الردود اوف

----------


## mini_bunny

اوب اوب روح ما شاء الله خياله احب الخيل وجربته مره جسمي عورني كله يباله متابعه وجي استمري روح

----------


## Ch3nel

توكلي عالله و اهتمي بالفروسية ..


الحيوانات أوفى من الناس ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هييه والله في ها الزمن أعوذ بالله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> ميني بوني هيه فديتج شليت الالبوم والصور بس اكيد هم عندهم صور وسي ديات جان ماحرقوهم 
> 
> ف بوظبي مسيرتنا لين الفير و وناسه بس بدون مصاخة البنات اللي مالها داعي وطبعا الشباب مايصدقون يشوفون هالنوعيه من البنات عسب ياخذون راحتهم ف التقردين الله يهديهم
> 
> شانيل الحمدلله فديتج نحن بخير انتي شخبارج وشو تطوراتج! 
> هيه افكر جي اسوي الصبح اسوي شغلي لو نصه والمسا اطلع من ماربيت ماسرت ولا مكان غير الكولج ><


شوفووووووع انتي من بوظبي بتسيرين المسيرة شو رايج نسير رباعة إذا الأهل يسمحون

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ميني حبيبتي تعرفين اضغطي على رد مع اقتباس بتلاقينها في آخر المشاركة اللي تبين تردين عليها هييييه حبيباتي اول سنتين من الطلاق هم أصعب سنتين الله يصبركن 

واللي بعدها معلقة الحمد لله القانون في الدولة يساعد المعلقة يعني ممكن ترفعون دعوى طلاق للهجر وطبعا حقوقج في نفس الملف و وكلوا لكم محامي شاطر بيتابع قضيتج. وانتي في بيتج أو دوامج 

أحيد لما رفعت قضية على طليقي عسب يزيد نفقة اليهال والله الموضوع وصل للشرطة وعمموا عليه الدنيا مب لعبة 

لما أشوف وراء وأتذكر أيام زواجي وطلاقي ما ادري تييني غصة الحمد لله 

المهم شو خططتكن خواتي الصغار في العيد الوطني وين بتسيرون 
بإذن الله اليوم بسير الصالون بقص شعري ووو بسير المول في بدلة مال رياضة شفتها فضية حلوة عيبتني شكلها غريب هههه المهم والحين الساعة ٧ وربع فجرا بسير اييب لي فلافل هههههههههه تبون لا تحاولون ما بعطيكم ( امزح فديتكن )

----------


## mini_bunny

مشكورة حبيبتي روح انا يوم اقص شعري أتخبل وبالعافيه عليج الفلافل ههههههه وصح ومبروك عليكم ألرحمه جميعا

----------


## Ch3nel

مسا الخير ..


حبيبتي روح نحن أنيب السعادة و الفرح و ليش نفكر بعد سنتين كل شي مقدر و مكتوب ..


ما في شي اسمه صعب بالحياة لازم نكون لنا إرادة ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

صح شانيل 
قضيت شعري هههه حلو بس وأنا رادة تاير سيارتي بنشر زعلت وايد شكلي بحرس البيت في الإجازة

----------


## شفوع

مرحبا خوااااتي المنطلقات
شحالكن ! شو يديدكن!
الله يشهد اني اشتقتلكن مع انه ماصارلنا وايد وهاليومين انشغلت عن النت بسبة بنتي >.<

شانيل فديتج نحن موكلين من محامي من شهرين بس لين الحين ماصار اي تطورات ولا نفقه وهم حضرتهم من زمان موكلين لهم محامي وتعالي شوفي خريطهم اونه انا اللي طلعت من البيت وهم كانو يعاملوني اوكي وانصدمو يوم طلعت وحاول كذا مره بطريقه وديه يرجعني والله والله كله خرط وطبعا صار العكس يمكن لين الحين موضوعي واقف لانه معلقه وعندي بنت منه ويبون يشوفون شو مصيري ويا اللي مايتسمون وشكله المحامي بيحدد نفقتي ونفقة بنتي 4000 !

مراسيل الوفآآ صح كلامج حبيبتي بالعكس نحن من كثر ما اتساهلنا وياهم وعطيناهم ويه وماطالبت بشي لين الحين واتنازلت عن وايد اشيا و راكبين فوقنا انا حتى حقي ماطلبته واقل عن حقي ولو طالبت ان شاء الله بس باخذ حقي اكيد مب اكثر لانه الناس اللي اشوفها حتى الحق ماتعطيه ولا جني انا لين الحين على ذمته ولا جنه عنده بنت غاسل ايده من كل شي هو واهله وطايح ف المولات والفنادق ومعاشه يزيد على حسابي انا وبنتي ولا فكر على الاقل يسال عنا

روووح فدييييت الشباب انا منو قال عيوز فديت خشمج دام فيج هالروح الحلوه حبيبتي لاتضايجين ولا شي وادري ماترومين تتغلبين على هالمشاعر والله حتى وانا ف الكولج يوم البنات يرمسون عن المطلقه والمعلقه ويحطون عليهم يحز ف خاطريه وهم مايدرون انه انا من هالفئه بس ثنتين من ربيعات يدرون ويشوفون ويهي يتغير يوم البنات يرمسون جي بس شنسوي لازم نتغلب على عواطفنا ونحن ماسوينا شي غلط بالعكس ارفعي راسج والله انه نحن احسن عن متزوجه وصايعه اعوذ بالله على الاقل مطلقه وشريفه وابد لاتذكرين الماضي عيل انا ماصار لي سنه ولين الحين متذكره اللي قالوه هو واهله بالحرف الواحد بس احاول اتناسى وماشي فايده ويوم اتذكر تنزل دمعتي ويحز ف خاطري انا شو سويت عسب جي يسوون فيني هالناس ! ماقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل وهييييييييه اليوم الوطني اهىء اهىء لاتذكريني والله خاطري اسير وخاصة وياج بس شكلي مابسير هالمره لانه بنتي وايد صغيره وماقدر اخليها كل هالوقت خاصه انها ماتعرف ترضع صناعي وهيه صح نعيما نعيما على النيولوك 


ميني ويييييييينج يالدبه مالج حس هاليومين عاد الحينه اجااازه ماظن الجامعه اشغلتلج عنا 


ما شاء الله عليج مملكة الفجيره ان شاء الله توصلين لهدفج وعقبالنا ان شاء الله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الله يبارك فيج شفوع ويحفظ لج بنوتج يارب

----------


## Ch3nel

لا تتنازلين شفوع عن اي شي يخص حقج ..


اليوم سرت تغديت مع اخوي بالمطعم و لا جان اشوفلكم طليقي ، طبعا عطيته هيج الابتسامة و كان مصدوم ..



كشخة احس أني انتصرت ..

----------


## شفوع

> الله يبارك فيج شفوع ويحفظ لج بنوتج يارب


امين حبيبتي ويحفظلج عيالج  :12:

----------


## شفوع

> لا تتنازلين شفوع عن اي شي يخص حقج ..
> 
> 
> اليوم سرت تغديت مع اخوي بالمطعم و لا جان اشوفلكم طليقي ، طبعا عطيته هيج الابتسامة و كان مصدوم ..
> 
> 
> 
> كشخة احس أني انتصرت ..


ان شاء الله خير حبيبتي
وااااااي ما شاء الله عليج شانيل احسج قويه الله يحفظج انا مادري شو بيكون موقفي لو كنت بدالج >< وهو شو كانت ردة فعله !

----------


## Ch3nel

امييييين ..


بالبداية تحسين بصدمة بس بعدين تردين توقفين عريولج من اول و يدي ..


اذا انتي ما ساعدني نفسج محد بيساعدج ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

والله شأنيل كلامج صح الصح

----------


## Gift-Guru

للرفع وربى يوفقكن ان شاءالله.

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شكرا جارو

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أدعولي بنات باجر بدور لي على بيت. تعبت 
في بيت هلي

----------


## Ch3nel

الله يسهل عليج الغالية ..

----------


## mini_bunny

هلا شفوع موجوده لابي خربااان بموت أحدر من الايباد صعبه كتابته اشتقت لكن كلكن والله روح مثل ما قالت الدبه شفوع شاينا انتي عجيبه الله يقويج اكثر واكثر ويعطينا قوتج استمروووووووووو شو يديدكن والإجازة جسمي يعورني من الألعاب مالت القريه حشي والي راحت المسيرة دخيلكن أبا صور عندي واجب وأتوهقت

----------


## mini_bunny

زين شفوع خذي حقق وحق بنتج وانا بصراحه اتمنى ترجعون لبعض بس هم خراطين وقولي انج تعبتي نفسيا والهجر وها اثر على دراستج وطالبي تعويض عن هالشي والمتعة ونفقتج ونفقة الحب مهاوي أوكي

----------


## mini_bunny

للحين ما تغدينا بموت يوع الحين ساعه خمس. وغدانا برياني هعععععععع هيه صح روح حلو تطلعين بيت بروحج بس ها طليقج يوفره حق عياله

----------


## mini_bunny

ويييييييينكم  :28:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يوفر طل حسبي الله عليه لما رفعت عليه قضية زور أوراق عسب ما يعطي لعياله مبلغ عود استغفر الله لا وكان يقول للقاضي بيت أهلها مافيه احد ليش تعيش بروحها بس خلاص الواحد يريد يستقل يرتاح أبا إربي عيالي و ما احد يدخل 

ما سرت مكان ما احب الزحمة أولا ثانيا سيارتي تعطلت شكلها حبت تأخذ إجازة مال اليوم الوطني هههههههه

----------


## NiceLondon

حبوبات لا تيأسن من سالفه الطلاق أعرف هالشيء مب هين وخاصة لو وحدة مظلومة عليكن تتسلحن بدراستكن ومسكن شهادة جامعية وبعدين اشتغلن وكونن واثقات من أعماركن وحطن أملكن باللــه ........

ترا الله يغير ويقلب موازين كنتن لا شيء والحين شيء يعني من صفر لين 100 لا أتقولن وأتحطح أعذار ترا حياة تمشي روحن قدام ولا ترجعن ورا صدقني دام متيقنات وحاطات أملكن بالله صدقني توصلن للأعلى مستوى وأحسن الظن علشان ربي يوفقكن هذا رايي أخواتي ربي يوفقكن

----------


## mini_bunny

شكرًا اختي على مرورج ههههههههههههههه روح اختي ها من حماسج للمسيرة هههههههه شفوووووووووووووع الحب وينج شانييييييييييل داي الشجاع وييييييييينكم يالله نربش القروب

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حيييل متضايجة وأتمنى اترمي على حضن وحدة أدعو لي ارجوكم

----------


## Ch3nel

مسا العسل يعسولات ..


اشتقتلكم واااااايد .،


توي رادة من السوق مع اختي ، خميت كل شي ..


حدي يوعانة طرشت الدريول ايبلي مكدونالز ..


حبيبتي روح أنا موجودة ..


مرات تحسون انكم ترجعون لورى لا ترجعون عطو الماضي ظهركم ..


عشان تعيشون ..

----------


## mini_bunny

حياتي روووووووح تعالي انا بحضنج

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يريح قلبج

----------


## mini_bunny

بأجر بروح أجيك اذا فصلني من خلاصه ولا احس جي بغصه :28:  بل. اوييييييييه كيف جي أهون عليه

----------


## Ch3nel

> بأجر بروح أجيك اذا فصلني من خلاصه ولا احس جي بغصه بل. اوييييييييه كيف جي أهون عليه



نحن شو قلنا ..


خلج قوية و اهم شي بيني له انج عادي و ما يهمج شي ..

ادري ان صعب بس لازم تواجهين ..

----------


## mini_bunny

انشاءالله بس يطرشون مسج او يتصلون يوم انفصل ولا

----------


## شفوع

> هلا شفوع موجوده لابي خربااان بموت أحدر من الايباد صعبه كتابته اشتقت لكن كلكن والله روح مثل ما قالت الدبه شفوع شاينا انتي عجيبه الله يقويج اكثر واكثر ويعطينا قوتج استمروووووووووو شو يديدكن والإجازة جسمي يعورني من الألعاب مالت القريه حشي والي راحت المسيرة دخيلكن أبا صور عندي واجب وأتوهقت


اهلين وسهلين حبيبتي يالقاطعه
شخبارج شو مسويه .. عاد انا ف الاجازه عاقه شغل الكولج ورا ظهري  :22:  مادري شو علي وشو اسوي
تقصدين تبين الصور حق الواجب !
للاسف ماسرت  :Frown:

----------


## شفوع

> زين شفوع خذي حقق وحق بنتج وانا بصراحه اتمنى ترجعون لبعض بس هم خراطين وقولي انج تعبتي نفسيا والهجر وها اثر على دراستج وطالبي تعويض عن هالشي والمتعة ونفقتج ونفقة الحب مهاوي أوكي


هيه ان شاء الله باخذ يوم بيي وقته لانه حضرته لين الحينه معلقني واتخيلي من اسبوعين ما سال عن بنته ولا شافها والله غامضتني هالبنت انا ادري انه مايباني انا هالكتكوته شو ذنبها  :Frown:  ويوم ايي اشوفها بس يشوفها دقيقه والله ويروح ومن ماربيت بس شافها 3 مرات جنه مب متلهف حق بنته ومايشتاقلها انا ادري انه عنده وايد ناس اتعوضه ومب فاضي لي ولا لبنته بس هاي ضناه  :28:

----------


## شفوع

> حبوبات لا تيأسن من سالفه الطلاق أعرف هالشيء مب هين وخاصة لو وحدة مظلومة عليكن تتسلحن بدراستكن ومسكن شهادة جامعية وبعدين اشتغلن وكونن واثقات من أعماركن وحطن أملكن باللــه ........
> 
> ترا الله يغير ويقلب موازين كنتن لا شيء والحين شيء يعني من صفر لين 100 لا أتقولن وأتحطح أعذار ترا حياة تمشي روحن قدام ولا ترجعن ورا صدقني دام متيقنات وحاطات أملكن بالله صدقني توصلن للأعلى مستوى وأحسن الظن علشان ربي يوفقكن هذا رايي أخواتي ربي يوفقكن


صح كلامج اختي
الحينه هدفي ف الحياه اربي بنتي واكمل دراستي ولو هذيل يفكون من شرهم والله يسوون خير ويريحوني
صح انهم 3 سنوات وشي ان شاء الله بتروح ومابحس فيهم والله يوفقنا يارب لو ماوقفت سنه عسب العرس جان صارو سنتين وشي  :28:

----------


## شفوع

> شكرًا اختي على مرورج ههههههههههههههه روح اختي ها من حماسج للمسيرة هههههههه شفوووووووووووووع الحب وينج شانييييييييييل داي الشجاع وييييييييينكم يالله نربش القروب


هننننننننننننني حبيبتي
والله وايد انشغل هالايام ويا بنتي على كثر انشغالي احاول ادش واطمن عليكم ويوم افضى ارد على وحده وحده  :5:

----------


## شفوع

> حيييل متضايجة وأتمنى اترمي على حضن وحدة أدعو لي ارجوكم


حبييييييييبتي روووح ونحن وين سرنا 
نحن خواتج واللي يضرج يضرنا خاصة نحن كل وحده اتحس ف الثانيه لانه مرينا بهالاشيا المره
فضفضي حبيبتي لاتكتمين ف قلبج مب زين

----------


## شفوع

> مسا العسل يعسولات ..
> 
> 
> اشتقتلكم واااااايد .،
> 
> 
> توي رادة من السوق مع اختي ، خميت كل شي ..
> 
> 
> ...


مسا الورد ياقمر
والله ونحن اكثر اكثر
بالعافيه مؤخراَ  :15: 
هيه والله محد معور قلوبنا غير الذكريات  :Frown:

----------


## شفوع

> بأجر بروح أجيك اذا فصلني من خلاصه ولا احس جي بغصه بل. اوييييييييه كيف جي أهون عليه


حبيبتي ميني لاتحطين وايد امال وعقب تنصدمين
اتوقعي منهم كل شي الريال يوم مايبا الحرمه يسوي اي شي ولا يفكر فيها
عيل اللي عندي مابقى شي ماسواه مع اني لين الحينه مطلقه وهانت عليه كل الاشيا اللي كانت من بينا عيل اذا طلقني شو بيسوي الله يستر

----------


## شفوع

> نحن شو قلنا ..
> 
> 
> خلج قوية و اهم شي بيني له انج عادي و ما يهمج شي ..
> 
> ادري ان صعب بس لازم تواجهين ..


صح كلامها شانيل لازم اتخلين عمرج قويه خاصة جدامه بينيليه انه خلاص مب هامنج شي ومب متحسفه لانه انتي ماغلطتي هو اللي طلق من نفسه وبيي اليوم اللي بيندم فيه ان شاء الله

----------


## شفوع

> انشاءالله بس يطرشون مسج او يتصلون يوم انفصل ولا


ان شاء الله بيطرشون
بس عسب تطمنين روحي جيكي

----------


## شفوع

خواتي حاولي ماتقطعون ودشو القروب وطمنونا عليكم  :34:

----------


## mini_bunny

أهلين حبوبه صح كلامكم لازم أنسى وأحاول ما تتعلق باي امل لانه خلاص هو طلق من البدايه الله يحفظلج بنتج. عندي تسجيل بأجر ولازم اقوم سبع ما اعرف من ارضي ولا من سماي المواد خرابيط ما اعرف شو أخذ أدعو لي.

----------


## mini_bunny

وينكم

----------


## mini_bunny

الشله الي كانت ويأي وساعدوني إياب ألزهبه وجي والحين متغيرات بيعرسن وحده ملجت والثانيه بتعرس شهر اثنين الله يهنئهم يتمصخرون لأني تتطلقت وقبل كله أشكيلهم انا وايد مقهورة ليش أطلق وانا عروس ليش ما هم يضحون ويفهمون ليش نحن كله خسرانين ونظرة المجتمع لنا دراستي متأثرة وها السبب ها اخر كورس لي لو ما ارتفع المعدل شو اسوي وايد أحادي من هاي الناحيه

----------


## mini_bunny

أحاتي هالايباد طفره

----------


## روح_الإمارات

السلام عليكم

----------


## mini_bunny

وعليج السلام

----------


## Ch3nel

و عليكم السلام ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الحمدلله

----------


## كرزه صفرا

صراحه احس باكتئاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب من بعد الطلاق خاصه اني انظلمت وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااايد واتريا الفرج من الله

----------


## Ch3nel

> صراحه احس باكتئاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب من بعد الطلاق خاصه اني انظلمت وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااايد واتريا الفرج من الله


. لازم تنسين و توقفين عريولج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

كرزة خويتي لازم تصبرين. وتحطين في بالج 

انتي عمرج يضيع بالحزن و طليقج عايش 
حياته. أنسي ومثل ما قالت شأنيل لازم توقفين 
على رئولج

----------


## mini_bunny

الكلااااااااام مافي أسهل منه :

----------


## جروح ^_^

السلام عليكم 
الي باعك بيعه ولا تسال فيه
وليش تفتشلون من كلمة مطلقة 
مطلقة بكرامتها ولا متزوجة وتحت اهانة ريال ما يقدر

----------


## Ch3nel

> الكلااااااااام مافي أسهل منه :





جوفي حبيبتي ..


أنا ما اقول ان هالموقف سهل لا و الله الا صعب و اصعب شي تمر البنت فيه ..


لين متى بنصيح و نذبح عمرنا و نمرض عمرنا ..


عشان ريايل ما قدر و لا احترم كرامه الحرمه و لا هو اللي فرط فيج ..


انتي ما عندج كرامة !!


لازم تحطين حدود حتى لو كان ريلج ، عشان كل حد يحترم الثاني ..


ادري كلامي قاسي ..


اذا انتي تشوفين عمرج عالة او فضيحة كل الناس بتشوفج جي لإنج انتي تشوفين عمرج جي فينعكس هالشي عليج ..



وين كرامتج ؟؟ وين كبريائج ؟؟



اللي يبيعج بيعيه ..


قالج بالعربي بطلقج يعني ما يباج ..


اذا فيج صياح صيحي بس لازم ما تردين ورى و خلج قويه و تكملين دراستج ..



الكلام قاسي بس لازم اتنشين من الصدمة ..

----------


## mini_bunny

بالعكس شانيل كلامج يقويني ونحن خوات عارفه انه محد ضربه على ايديه عسب يطلق اتمنى ارجع مثل قبل ما علي من حد ما أحاتي ولا افكر عالمي صغير ولا ارتبط به الانسان أبدا مالي نفس حق شي كأني ميته وادري عايش حياته وأقول هالكلام لنفسي. واستقوي بعدين ارد اضعف شرات قبل

----------


## Ch3nel

هالكلام اوجه لكل مطلقه ..


لاتضعفين حبيبتي ، خلج انتي الاقوى ..


صح مرات تحسين بانكسار ، بس لا تضعفين و اللي يبا يرمس خل يرمس ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يحليلكن. شانيل ما شاء الله عليج. صح كلامج 

مثلا ابو عيالي لما طلقني والله فارد جسمه والله 
تقولين. ملك. وقال الكلمه وفرح كل ما. أتذكر 
ها. الموقف. أقول ليش. اتضايج. ليش أبكي 
عليه. نفاذ. لا وراح اتزوج. قلعته. 
نضعف أوقات صح. نصيح أوقات أوكي 
بس نمشي لجدام.

----------


## شفوع

مرحباااا خواتي الجميلات
شخباركن 
شو يديدكن
ان شاء الله مرتاحات
اسمحولي ماروم ارد على وحده وحده هالايام واااااايد بزي  :28:  بنتي من صوووب وبروجكتات وتقارير وامتحانات من صوووب  :30: 
دشيت عسب اطمن عليكن حبايبي
وسلامي لكل خواتي المنطلقات  :34:

----------


## Ch3nel

الله يسلمج ..

----------


## mini_bunny

الحمدالله تمام 
الله يوفقج انشاءالله اليوم مرت اخوي فاجأتني بس ريحتني عسبت ما اتعب هي تشتغل فالأرشاد الأسري. ومال الشارجه بس يابت موافقه من الجهات الاتحاديه عسبت اتكلم طليقي. وجي طبعا اتكلم بشكل رسمي وسألهم من وين يبتو الرقم قالت انه ملف موجود ويطلعون على كل ملف. في حاله يمكن تتصلح بينك بين زوجتك قال زوجتيييي 
!!!!!!!!!! المهم ردت عليه هيه قال الموضوع منتهي ردت قالت بنحاول انيييب البنت ونصلح وأنيب اهلها جان يقووول اهلهاااااا


!!!!!!! ردت قالتله ليش اهلها. قال خليها على الله المهم قال الموضوع من صوبي منتهي ويزاكم الله خير صح أني انا ما قلت لها تتكلم وجي وهي ما كانت تبا تخبرني بس زين سوت حطت لي النقاط على حروووووف واكتشفت انه ما يستأهل دمعه عسبت مشاكل اعلى يطلق وبالأخص أمي صح اتضايجت وصحت عقب اكتشفت محد يستأهل ومثل ما قلتي شانييييييييييل لازم انكون جدام وما نلتفت لورى

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الحمد لله الله يريحك ميني ولو فيه لج نصيب معاه بتردين له إذا ماشيء الله يرزقج باللي أحسن عنه. 
شفوع فديتج عادي عادي شدي حيلج نريد امتيازات والشيء اللي بيزعلنا هو انج. ما تييبين امتياز الله يحفظ بنوتج لج يارب

----------


## Ch3nel

> الحمدالله تمام 
> الله يوفقج انشاءالله اليوم مرت اخوي فاجأتني بس ريحتني عسبت ما اتعب هي تشتغل فالأرشاد الأسري. ومال الشارجه بس يابت موافقه من الجهات الاتحاديه عسبت اتكلم طليقي. وجي طبعا اتكلم بشكل رسمي وسألهم من وين يبتو الرقم قالت انه ملف موجود ويطلعون على كل ملف. في حاله يمكن تتصلح بينك بين زوجتك قال زوجتيييي 
> !!!!!!!!!! المهم ردت عليه هيه قال الموضوع منتهي ردت قالت بنحاول انيييب البنت ونصلح وأنيب اهلها جان يقووول اهلهاااااا
> 
> 
> !!!!!!! ردت قالتله ليش اهلها. قال خليها على الله المهم قال الموضوع من صوبي منتهي ويزاكم الله خير صح أني انا ما قلت لها تتكلم وجي وهي ما كانت تبا تخبرني بس زين سوت حطت لي النقاط على حروووووف واكتشفت انه ما يستأهل دمعه عسبت مشاكل اعلى يطلق وبالأخص أمي صح اتضايجت وصحت عقب اكتشفت محد يستأهل ومثل ما قلتي شانييييييييييل لازم انكون جدام وما نلتفت لورى


عشان تستوعبين و تتاكدين ان اللي يباج جان ردج من زمان ..

----------


## Ch3nel

ادعولي بأجر بستلم حقوقي كاملة ان شا الله ..

----------


## mini_bunny

شكرًا روح. الله يعينا شفوع انا بروجيكت وهوم وورك وكوزين

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يوفقج والبركة شانيل

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الله يوفقكم خواتي الصغار. شأنيل و شفوع 
وميني. 
مبروك شأنيل الله يسعدج خويتي. وطمنينا 

شفوع وميني طمنوني نتائج الامتحانات 
الأخت العودة لازم تطمن على خواتها الصغار

----------


## كرزه صفرا

انا لو يموووت والله ما ارجع له 
افرعمري فبحر ولا ارجع لـــــه 
وانا متاكده انــــــــــه بيـــــــندم 
بس نحن فرقو من بينـــا هذا اللي
يقـــــــــــــهر حرقو قلبي الله يحرقهم يارب
ويعجل في كل من ظــــــــــــلمني امس حلمت حلم
حلوو .. حلمت اني متزوجه رجل دين معروف
واذكر ان كان عندي بنـــــــــيه وامي تقول هاذي بنت فلانه
نشيت مستااانسه ودعيت ربي تكون رؤية حـــــــــق 
واذكر قبل طلاقي بيومين تقريبا كان بشهر رمضان من سنه 2012
حلمت اني اقطف رمااان من شجرة الرمـــــــــان وكان شكلـــه كبيررررررررر
واذكر كليت منه فسبحان الله .... الله اعلم بحالنا وهو ارحم منا ومن والدينا

----------


## Ch3nel

xxx



برايكم بس عني أنا ما احب ..


افضل المنتدى ..

----------


## Ch3nel

> انا لو يموووت والله ما ارجع له 
> افرعمري فبحر ولا ارجع لـــــه 
> وانا متاكده انــــــــــه بيـــــــندم 
> بس نحن فرقو من بينـــا هذا اللي
> يقـــــــــــــهر حرقو قلبي الله يحرقهم يارب
> ويعجل في كل من ظــــــــــــلمني امس حلمت حلم
> حلوو .. حلمت اني متزوجه رجل دين معروف
> واذكر ان كان عندي بنـــــــــيه وامي تقول هاذي بنت فلانه
> نشيت مستااانسه ودعيت ربي تكون رؤية حـــــــــق 
> ...



اهم شي تسوين اللي يريحج ..

----------


## كرزه صفرا

:Smile: 

الحمدالله ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييكند باجر

----------


## روح_الإمارات

كرزة حبيبتي. اللي طلق مرة معناته عاف. 
واللي باع أكيد بنبيعه الله يرزقج بولد الحلال

----------


## Ch3nel

مرحبا ..


شحالكم ؟ 


اليوم يوم الخميس ..

----------


## mini_bunny

مرحباً ومساء الخير. كررزه انتي كوول وانا بصير كووووووول اونه ما ويبانيٍ عسبت أمي يخسي الا هوووووو. على الاقل وصلتني اخبار انه رد نكدي ومهموم وإنشاء الله دوووووووووم. وانا بكمل دراستي. وبعيش حياتي. والله كان يعلم بنيتي. والي ما يبانه ما نباااااااااه هذاااااا قراري النهائي واذا يبت طاريه عطوني طراق ولا انتي شانيل عطيني من الكلام السنع. ههههههههه يالله مساء التفاؤل والى الامام وعلى طارئ الأحلام بين فتره وفتره احلم عندي بنوته وجي وجواتي وآخر حلم حلمت انه هذاك الشخص يا بيتنا ويايب معاه فوط ملونه. وحلوه. وكان قاعد يكلم أمي فالمطبخ وأنا ييت أن صدمت طاح فوني. واتكسر. وقالي اي فون تبين. قالتله بيبي بورش وانه بيب. مناك فعينه. المهم الله يرزقنا بكل خير عااااااااد أحد رو شكلي هالاجازه ما بطلع امتحانات  :28:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أحلى أيام أيام الجامعة

----------


## mini_bunny

هههههههههههه. بس والله مذله الجامعة

----------


## روح_الإمارات

بس تكونون حلوين راشدين. صغار. يعني 
كبار بس مخترشين. فكري. بحلأوتها وبتنسين 
الأشياء المب حلوة

----------


## كرزه صفرا

لوووووووووووولز سوالف روووح وميني بني
ياختي خلينا نعيش حياتنا انا مشكلتي هالمعدل مب طاااايع يرتفع
يارب تووووووووووووووووووووووووووفقنا في دراستنا وفي حياتنا 
صراحه انا قريت رد عضوه من العضوات في منتدى وجدااااااا اقتنعت هذا كلامها 

((إن كان لك الخير في هذا الزوج فسترجعين له حتى وإن فرق بينكما الجن والانس 
وإن لم يكن لك الخير فيه فلن يكون لك حتى وأن التقت السماوات والأرض على ذلك ))


فيارب اجعل لنا الخير حيث ما كان ثم رضني به

----------


## روح_الإمارات

صح وفي وايد حريم كانن مطلقات بأكثر من خمس سنين بس شو صار نهايتها طليقها رجعها لا وما شاء الله زفت له وعايشين أحسن عن قبل ومع عيالهم 

حبيبتي كرزة وأختي الصغيرونة شدي شدي حيلج حاولي وبأذن الله فيرتفع المعدل

----------


## Ch3nel

الله يوفقكم ..


حدي تعبانه لأني سرت البر..

----------


## mini_bunny

هههههههههههههههههه. كررزه خلاص بنفلها عطاري المعدل فلم رعب الصراحة بس المشرفة قالت لي استمري جي والمعدل بيرتفع وإنشاء الله. خير كررزه وين اي جامعه تدرسين

----------


## شفوع

ونااااااااااااااااااااااااااسه  :35: 
القروب كله اون لاين  :29:

----------


## شفوع

اووووه في وحده جامعيه شراتنا 
كرزه اي سنه فديتج !
بنات لو ماعندكم مانع كل وحده اتخبرنا عن عمرها وشو وظيفتها  :11:

----------


## شفوع

عن نفسي 20 سنه وادرس بزنس سنه ثانيه لو ماوقفت السنه اللي طافت جان كنت سنه ثالثه  :28: 
المهم باقيلي 3 سنوات ونص بدون هالكورس

----------


## روح_الإمارات

عيوزتكم يت

----------


## شفوع

فدييييييييييييت اختنا العوده اللي منوره القروب
شخبارج

----------


## mini_bunny

وانا عمري 20 وجامعة الامارات. ادرس علاقات عامه اعلام لأجلي سنه النص او سنتين وحاليا احن على راس أمي. أتذكرك وعد وعدتني إياه قالت لي لتعطيني قيتارررر والحين أبا اتعلمه.

----------


## mini_bunny

روح اختي الكبيرة احبجججججج وايد كنت قاعده أطالع مواضيع فجأه جفت مشاركاتج كنتي فعاله اكثرررر من قبل 

انا شفووع توينز مالي التوام مم 

وشانيل الباور مالنا 



وكرز تطلع فجأه وتختفي بس فترات أتكون على الخطط

----------


## Ch3nel

> روح اختي الكبيرة احبجججججج وايد كنت قاعده أطالع مواضيع فجأه جفت مشاركاتج كنتي فعاله اكثرررر من قبل 
> 
> انا شفووع توينز مالي التوام مم 
> 
> وشانيل الباور مالنا 
> 
> 
> 
> وكرز تطلع فجأه وتختفي بس فترات أتكون على الخطط


 :12:

----------


## Ch3nel

> اووووه في وحده جامعيه شراتنا 
> كرزه اي سنه فديتج !
> بنات لو ماعندكم مانع كل وحده اتخبرنا عن عمرها وشو وظيفتها


24 و يالسة بالبيت بطالية ..

----------


## mini_bunny

هلا والله بشانييل. استلمتي حقوقج ولا. طمنينا.

----------


## Ch3nel

الحمد لله و افتكيت ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

عمري أكبر عنكن ههههه 
موظفة

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أحلى تخصصيين على أيامنا كان البرنس والكوميونيكيشن ما شاء الله الله يوفقكن 
ميني بني كوووول ماشاء الله قيتار حلو 
صح شانيل. شو سويتي استلمتي حقوقج 
راسي من امس صداع غريب ما اييني. رقاد طول الليل والنهار أقوم راسي يلف والحين الفجر نفس الشيء

----------


## Ch3nel

هيه استلم و لله الحمد ..

----------


## Ch3nel

سلامات يقلبي ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ع البركة حبيبتي

----------


## Ch3nel

الله يبارك فيج ..


بس شفته و ايده و ريوله يرتجفون ..


ما اعرف شو السبب و الكلام يطلع بالقطارة ..



غمضني ، بس هالشي ما يغير راي ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

مب يبا. الطلاق. يزاه. على باله الطلاق لعبه 
كلمة وروح 

والله لولا طليجي ما كذب. على المحكمة جان 
ما. خففت مصروف اليهال

----------


## Ch3nel

صح كلامج ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الحمدلله. اليوم جمعة وادعي. الله يرزقج بولد 
الحلال.

----------


## Ch3nel

عاد تصدقين تعقدت من المطاوعة ، طليقي مطوع ..


جسمي تعبان بكبره يبالي اسبا و أدلع عمري عدل ..


قايله حق اهلي اي معرس يكون مطوع لا أبا انسان عادي ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

صايع يعني خخخخخ امزح والله 
البلاوي اكثرها من المطاوعة 
انتي وافقي على ملتزم منفتح صح بس يغار عليج هذي حلات الريال

----------


## روح_الإمارات

تصدقين شانيل من طول الفترة والله أحس أني ما اتزوجت بس عيالي الدليل ههههه 
نسيت شكله كل شيء في الزواج

----------


## Ch3nel

بيلج هالريال الطيب اللي يبرد و يجبر بخاطرج ..

----------


## Ch3nel

بخليج شوي و بسير اسوي الغدا لان بعد شوي خواتي كلهم بيون ..


و طبعا لازم كل جمعة مجبوس لحم ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

خذي راحتج فديتج وانتبهي تحرقين الأكل هههههه

----------


## Ch3nel

لا فديتج ..


ترى أنا طباخة ماهرة ..


آفا عليج ..


هالمجبوس نسايبنا يضاربون عليه و كل اسبوع انشوفهم عشان المجبوس ..

----------


## mini_bunny

يا سلام. على البنااااات. 
مساء الخيرررررر. شخباركم.

----------


## Ch3nel

مسا النور ..



الحمد لله ..

----------


## mini_bunny

دووم انشاء الله. والله انا احس يبالي مساج وتنظيف بشره وماروكو باث بس الامتحانات اتسد النفس. وللحين ما درست شي ههههههه

----------


## Ch3nel

يلا شدي حيلج ..

----------


## mini_bunny

خواتي شورن علي يوم الخميس ملجة بنت ولد عمي. واكييييد عمتي سابقا وحمياتي بيون أبا اروح خاطري بس متردده أبا يجوفون. أني كوول. ولا يهمني ويوم بإلقاهم بسلم وعادي. وبكشخخخخخخخ اخر كشخه وبرقص وبتحنى بعد

----------


## mini_bunny

احس أني وايد اثر ثر فالقروب

----------


## مراسيل الوفاآ

ههههه حبيبتي ميني، حدرت هالقسم وقلت برد عليج دام بنات التجمع محد . .

غيري لوكج واكشخي واستانسي لنفسج فديتج لا تحطين ف بالج انج سايره عشان تقهرينهم لانه بيبين هالشي عليج، كوني ع طبيعتج وابتسمي للكل وسلمي عليهم وسولفي وياهم حالهم حال المعازيم والواحد يوم بيشوف ها كله ما بيي ف باله انه هالوناسه مؤقته وعساها دايمه يارب  :5:  .. الله يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## mini_bunny

ثانك يووووو حبيبتي أوكي انشاءالله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

عادي ميني حبيبتي عرس خواتي صاروا بعد طلاقي و أكيد خوات طليقي يعني بنات عمي حضروا يقلج كشخت كشخة ولا كنت أقول لام طليقي قومي نرقص هي اونه لافه ويها ورقصت مع أخته عادي الحياة حلوة وبعد العرس يتني أختي تقلي الكل تفاجا منج. قصوصا وكنت توني مطلقة فريش أعرس أختي الثانية صبغت شعري احمر وأشوفهم من بعيد يطالعوني وأنا اسلم على المعازيم 

حبيبتي بيني لكل الناس والدنيا أن الطلاق أو كونج على وشك الطلاق اثر فيج بس لما تسكرين باب غرفتج سوي اللي تبينه

----------


## هندالمنصوري

الطلاق صعب بس ربى يوم يكتب يكتب لشخص الشي الخير لة عسي تكرهوا شي فهو خيرا لكم

----------


## Ch3nel

اتكشخي عالاخر و سيري ..

----------


## mini_bunny

انشاءالله بكشخ وبستوي شرات الباربي وبرقصصصصص أحبكم. خواتي

----------


## شفوع

مرحبااا خواتي
طبعا ما لحقت اقرا كل الردود
بس بغيت اقولكن ميني حبيبتي واتكشخي مب عشانهم عشان نفسج وخلهم يدرون انج مستانسه عقب فرقاهم
شانيل مبروك حبيبتي على الحقوق وبالبركه
روح حبيبتي اختي العوده لج وحشه شخبارج وشخبار عيالج

انا متضايجه من شيئين  :Frown:  اول شي من ريلي (حتى ماحب اقول ريلي) اقصد ابو بنتي ما شاف ولا سأل عن بنته من 3 اسابيع والله غامضتني بنتي على الاقل اسال عن بنتك جان ماتباني يعني حتى بنتك ماتباها! مسكينه هالبنت الله وثاني شي من الكولج كل شي يبونه هالاسبوع اللي بيي  :Frown:  من امتحانات ميدتيرم وبروجكتات وتقارير و واجبات  :28:

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يعينج حبيبتي وشدي حيلج واذا عن ابو مهاوي يولي انتي عوضيها عنه هو بييه يوم ويحس ويدتها وعماتها ما يسألون عنبو. هاي لحمهم

----------


## شفوع

يدتها ويدها مايطيقوني انا ابدا وشكلهم مايحبون مهاوي بعد
عمتها احسها عادي مب انها اتحبها او تكرها
تدرين من ماربيت يدها ويدتها مايوو يشوفونها!
بس عمتها مره يت شافتها دقيقه و روحت وماكلفت ع روحها اتييب صحن ككاو صح انه مب محتايين منهم شي بس هاي اول حفيده لكم!
وابوها يهيت ف الكاسر والمولات والفنادق اكيد مابيفتكر ف بنته
عنبوه شو من قلب عندهم!

----------


## mini_bunny

اويييييييه شو ها على الاقل والمفروض ما اي يبون كاكاو أييبون خضره ذبايح. ماعليج منهم عندج اهل ما بيقصروون

----------


## mini_bunny

ليش موزجين ولدهم ومختار ينج أمرهم يحير

----------


## كرزه صفرا

هلا لووووووووووووووووولز اليوم متجمعين الاهل وارتبشنا الله يسلمكن 
عمري 20 وعقب كم من شهر بدش 21 
طالبه من جامعة الامارات بالسنه الثالثه  :Smile:  
وراااااااااااااايه مشوار لين ما نتخرج ان شاء الله 
ممممممممممممممممممممممممممم صراحه خاطري بقروب ع بلاك بييري  :Smile: 

خخخ ما فيني كل يوم ادش من اللاب هع

----------


## mini_bunny

وانا بعددددددد خاطري ما عندي مشكله. انتي مثل جامعتي وأكيد تعريفيني

----------


## mini_bunny

كنت ابي اقول عن البلاك بيري وجي بس قلت يمكن ما يرضون وجي بس انا ما عندي مشكله وأنتج يا بنات شفوع وروح وشانيل شو الرأي

----------


## كرزه صفرا

اذا من نفس الجامعه يمكن اعرفج لووووووووووووووولز ليش لا

----------


## Ch3nel

> كنت ابي اقول عن البلاك بيري وجي بس قلت يمكن ما يرضون وجي بس انا ما عندي مشكله وأنتج يا بنات شفوع وروح وشانيل شو الرأي




افضل المنتدى و انتو برايكم ..

----------


## سامية22

الله يعين

----------


## mini_bunny

كيف استايلج ههههههههههههههههههههههههه من اي فئه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حييل متضايجة بنفجر كارهة نفسي 
حتى مب قادرة أبجي

----------


## mini_bunny

حياتي روووووووووح استغفري اقري ولو شوي من البقرة وفض فضي لو ترتاحين ونحن وياج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ما أقدر ارمس على العام. بس ودي أصييح 
شرات اليهال. تعبانة

----------


## mini_bunny

رمسيني عال خاص لو حابه صيحي. انا موجوده

----------


## Ch3nel

> حييل متضايجة بنفجر كارهة نفسي 
> حتى مب قادرة أبجي




كلي أذان صاغية ..


اترياج عالخاص ..

----------


## كرزه صفرا

الله يخفف عنج .. ويفرج همومج وهمونا ..
روح الامارات حطي في بالج انا كلنا مطلقات واختلفت اسباب الطلاق
والله يرزقنا يرزقه ويرحمنا برحمته

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يهدي نفسجججج يا روح

----------


## روح_الإمارات

اللهم اعنا على ذكرك و شكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## mini_bunny

جيكي عال خاص روح بروح أسبح خلصت عني الحبيبة وأبا اصلي وبدعيلج وبدعي لكل خواتي

----------


## شفوع

احم احم

----------


## mini_bunny

الله ها آخر أسبوع أنداوم فيه عقب أجازه. روح شو النفسية الحين

----------


## mini_bunny

له له له. الحروب أون اليوم

----------


## كرزه صفرا

اجازه عقب امتحانات الفاينال

----------


## mini_bunny

لا قبل

----------


## شفوع

اتوقع اجازتكم شراتنا
لانه ربيعتيه ف جامعة الامارات وقالت بتأجزوون ويانا
نحن بنداوم هالاسبوع بس عقب اجازه من 16-12 لين 6-1 (ويا الجمعه والسبت) عقب بنبدا امتحانات الفاينل على حسب علمي

----------


## mini_bunny

هيه صح جي أصلن كل الجامعات والكليات جي

----------


## شفوع

يوم تفتكين من البروجكتات والامتحانات اتحسين برااااحه

----------


## شفوع

الحلواااات هووون !  :16:

----------


## mini_bunny

> الحلواااات هووون !


Yes I'm here

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الحمدلله على. كل. حال 
شفوع. ها المرحلة صعبة. يبعد الريل عنج وعن 
بنته.حاولي لا تتضايجين وادعي ربج. ترى 
الحين مب معلقج انتي بس لا وبنته أحيانا 
كبرياء وأحيانا يبون يتعودون على بعد بنته 
أتمنى ترجعون لبعض مب علشان عسب 
البنت 

أما عن الكولج فهي أحلي مرحلة في حياة الانسان 
و صدقيني. بييج يوم بتشتاقين لها الكراف 
يمكن. صعبة بنتج والدراسة بس حاولي. 
الله يوفقكم خواتي الصغار

----------


## كرزه صفرا

نحن عكس العالم نأأأجز عقب نمتحن

----------


## mini_bunny

هيه والله وانا بعد اتمناها ترجع لزوجها وخصوصا انه هو صغير بعد أكيد بعرف غلطه وما بتهون عليه بنته. اما انا جاري البحث عن معرس ثاني بس هال مره أبا بروحي ماذا أختي وياي

----------


## mini_bunny

ما بدوام بأجر عندي كلاس وما عندي غياب بعقد ادرس امتحان بؤ 73 سلايد. اويييييه شانييل مالها حس اليوم

----------


## شفوع

> الحمدلله على. كل. حال 
> شفوع. ها المرحلة صعبة. يبعد الريل عنج وعن 
> بنته.حاولي لا تتضايجين وادعي ربج. ترى 
> الحين مب معلقج انتي بس لا وبنته أحيانا 
> كبرياء وأحيانا يبون يتعودون على بعد بنته 
> أتمنى ترجعون لبعض مب علشان عسب 
> البنت 
> 
> أما عن الكولج فهي أحلي مرحلة في حياة الانسان 
> ...


حبيبتي روح والله مرحله وايد صعبه ماتعرفين عمرج متزوجه ولا مطلقه ! اكره شي ماتعرفين شو حالتج الاجتماعيه هو عادي عنده يعلقني سنه اهم شي انا اطلب الطلاق عسب مايعطيني حقوقي والله لو بيرجعني برجعله اليوم قبل باجر على وصاخته وظلم اهله بس عشان بنتي بس شرات ماخبرتكن هو مليون حد يعوضه ولا مفتكر فينا واهله وراه وتارسين راسه غير ماهو راسه متروس 
ااااه ياروح الكولج تعب تعب بس صدق يمكن عقب نشتاق حق هالكراف شرات ما اشتقنا حق كراف الثنويه العامه مع اني متخرجه من 4 سنوات  :15: 
يوفق الجميع اختي حبيبتي

----------


## شفوع

> هيه والله وانا بعد اتمناها ترجع لزوجها وخصوصا انه هو صغير بعد أكيد بعرف غلطه وما بتهون عليه بنته. اما انا جاري البحث عن معرس ثاني بس هال مره أبا بروحي ماذا أختي وياي


مافي امل فديت روحج بيني هاللي انا اشوفه مبين انه عنده غيري ملايين واتخيلي لين الحين مب شايف عمره غلطان ولا شايف اهله غلطو والله العظيم مطلع كل الغلط والعلل فيني مع انه اي حد يعرف بموضوعنا يدرون انه هو واهله وايد ظلموني هو من ناحية عمره صغير بس ماعليج منه عفريت لو يبا شي بيوصله بس هو ما يبانا انا وبنته وغير انه اهله وراه وهو ولد امممه
ويالخاينه دوريلي معرس وياج انا بعد وحيده وهالانسان مامنه امل معتبره نفسي مطلقه من 9 شهور  :5:

----------


## mini_bunny

افاااا عليج. بس مشاء الله انا وانتي عرسنا وتطلقنا نفس الفترة وبندور رياييل بعد نفس الفترة اددددددعولناااااااااااااا

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يحليلكم. حبيباتي بيونكم شيوخهم. و أنسوهم 

ما عندي مشكلة في القروب على البلاك

----------


## ام صبيح

ممكن اسال سوال بعد اذنكم؟ ما في وحده فهالجروب ندمت لانها تطلقت ؟ لاي سبب ..احس الطلاق شي كبير بس اكيد انا ما اعرف اللي عانيتوه مع ريايلكم الاوليين... والسموحه... سوالي للعبره فقط ...

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لا أبدا. على العكس. والله سويت حفلة 
افتكيت

----------


## Ch3nel

> ممكن اسال سوال بعد اذنكم؟ ما في وحده فهالجروب ندمت لانها تطلقت ؟ لاي سبب ..احس الطلاق شي كبير بس اكيد انا ما اعرف اللي عانيتوه مع ريايلكم الاوليين... والسموحه... سوالي للعبره فقط ...




بالنسبالي طليقي هو قرر ان يطلق ..

----------


## mini_bunny

> بالنسبالي طليقي هو قرر ان يطلق ..


والي ما وبيانه مره ما نباه مليون

----------


## Ch3nel

> والي ما وبيانه مره ما نباه مليون




تعجبيني ، جي اباج  :Smile:

----------


## mini_bunny

متفائله به الاسبوع وايد. مدري ليش و متأكده انه معدلي بيرتفع ولو أني تعبت من للدراسه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

بإذن الله بيرتفع لا تحاتين 
شانيل ما شاء الله عليج البور مالنا الله يحفظج 

لما تعرسون بس علموني عسب احضر أدق رقبة واطلع هههههه

----------


## Ch3nel

حبيبتي و الله  :Smile:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ههههه إلا

----------


## mini_bunny

هههههههههههههههه روح ههههه انتي بتعرسين اول وحده ونحن وراج

----------


## Ch3nel

اول ما تعرس على طول خل تقرصنا عشان نلحقها ..

----------


## mini_bunny

هههههههههه هيه صح هاي الي بتملج يوم الخميس انا بملئها تقرصني. هيه على طارئ مره جرحتني وحده من ربيعا تي وجي قالت. نحن العزابيات ما حصلنا الريال وين المطلقات بس برأيها انا عندي ربي وبنجوف عقب

----------


## روح_الإمارات

قولي لأي. حد ينغزج. 
على فكرة الشركات. العودة. يفضلون اللي 
عندهم خبرة. وأسكتي. بتفهم. وبتعرف.

----------


## Ch3nel

> قولي لأي. حد ينغزج. 
> على فكرة الشركات. العودة. يفضلون اللي 
> عندهم خبرة. وأسكتي. بتفهم. وبتعرف.






هههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



عجبتني ، و الله عجيبة ، بطبقها بأقرب وقت

----------


## mini_bunny

ههههههههههههههههههانشاءالله أختي بسويها

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الله يحفظكم

----------


## mini_bunny

بنات وينكم اويييييييه

----------


## شفوع

انا هوووووووووووووون  :5:

----------


## Ch3nel

نحن هنا ..


حدي مصدعة ..

----------


## كرزه صفرا

مي تو مصدعه

----------


## شفوع

فيني رقاد وعندي بروجكت لازم اسلمه باجر  :22:  اخاف من اخلص بنتي اتنش  :28:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

سلامات سلامات. حبيباتي. بتيي الاجازة 
وخلصوا. النوم كله اللي في رأسكم.

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حبيبتي شفوع والله ذكرتيني لما كنت بالجامعة 
بنتي كانت نونوة 

ممكن تقعدين في مكان ما فيه شيء. خطير خلصي 
اللي تقدرين عليه عقب رقدي وخلي كل الأغراض 
حقها حذالج وأرقدي جنبها

----------


## mini_bunny

فيني بالاعيم وتوني ناشه من الرقاد ويوعانه

----------


## جروح ^_^

شخباركم يا حلوين 
احب ادخل اشوف اخباركم

----------


## mini_bunny

الحمد الله تمام انتي علومج

----------


## mini_bunny

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=993902
بالله بنات طبقو بنيه  :35:

----------


## راعية الدار.

الله يعوووضكم خير يارب

----------


## روح_الإمارات

على فكرة. في حالة اجتماعية في الدوائر 
الحكومية اسمها منفصلة. مب مطلقة أنا تفاجات 
فيها. لما كنت أقدم على وظائف. 

خواتي أنا ما أدري ليش. وأيد أحلم بطليقي. أسير 
مكان معاه. أو حتى أسوي معاه. اف. مرة 
سألت موظفة كانت عندنا. تفسر. قالت معناتها 
يفكر فيج. أي يفكر فيج و ما شاء الله ..... 

المهم يا بويه ماشيء ماشيء ريايئل ها الزمن 
الرياييل كان أاخرهم زمن جدي وابوي بس 
انعدموا. أو انقرضوا.

----------


## mini_bunny

وعععع اشرب جائو زنجبيل فيني بالاعيم 
المهم. صح يفكر فيج ويمكن نية الرجعة 
ويمكن انتي كنتي تفكر ين عسب جي حلمتي وبعد انا كنت من كثر ما افكر بطليقي احلم فيه اما الحين الحمد الله ما احلم لانه ما يستأهل حتى افكر فيه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

كوابيس. بعيد. عنج. ألوأحد يقوم ويتف على 
يساره. ويقرا المعوذات

----------


## شفوع

مرحباااا حبايبي
اسمحولي انشغلت عنكن فتره 
الله لايراويكن كان عندنا اليوم امتحانين وتسليم بروجكت و واجبات مادري متى بنخلص  :28: 
وان شاء الله باجر بنسلم بروجكت وعقب اجازه  :35:  وعقب بتبدى الامتحانات  :30: 
اتولهت عليكن حبايبي
شو يديدكن !

----------


## روح_الإمارات

معلي. أختي الصغيرة. شفوع. مسموحة. بس أرجع. بتشتاقين. لها الأيام. شدي. حيلج. وباذن الله 
بتخلص.

----------


## mini_bunny

مساء الخير. شخبارمم. والله خلصنا وأجازه تااااااايم

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أفكر. أودي عيالي عند أبوهم. ياجزون. عنده. بيتهم. في وأيد يهال. حرام يتمون 
عندي.

----------


## mini_bunny

وديهم روح بعده متورج خربان ولا

----------


## mini_bunny

وانا بروح أسبح واكشخ حق ملجة اليوم وعقبالي انشاء الله وعقب الكم

----------


## mini_bunny

هلا بنااااااااااااااااااااات حاسه أني حققت انتصار ما اريد اجذب عليكم بس والله انه الحريم كانو يمدحون فينا وانا كيف اطلقنا وجي المهم كانت امه هناك سلمت عليها هي وأخته والأمور طيبه وأخته قالت لي محلوه ألدبه ضحكت وطااااااااااف وعاد تميت أرقط تمو يطالعون باستغراب. وجفت خدماتهم المسكينه رحت حضنتها. والله انها أوكي المهم أني كنت عادي وما حسيت بشي يعني كانه عادي اصفق وابتسم وكوووووول حسيت أني انتصرت المهم ألخدامه قالتلي مدام هو في خسراننن هههههههههه. المهم يت امه تترقوص جدامي كنت اصفق والأمور طيبه. وكانت يألسه أتقول حق الحريم هاذيلا حريم عيالي. وطليقي كان موجود بعد جفت متوره ويا وسلم على اخوي وعيال عمي شالين عليه كلهم سلمو بالأيد عليه صجججججج صججججج حاسه بانتصار وانتي صرت قويه هعععععع والملجه كانت طررررر الصراحة كنت اضحك واسولف ويا العروس ويا الناس هههههههه اهههه مستأنسة

----------


## روح_الإمارات

زيييييين حلو ميني هييييه خلهم يحسون شوي وعقبالج خويتي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

زين تبينين لأهل طليقج لج الكلام ولأي مطلقة أو حتى معلقة انج مب مهتمة لطلاقج أو انفصالج عن ولدهم لانه في العادة أهل الطليق ما بقول الكل بس الأكثرية يبينون أنهم تعبوا معاج أو مع مرت ولدهم سابقا أو أن الحرمة تعبانه في حياتها بعد الانفصال أو الطلاق وظهور الحرمة فرحانة يكذب أفكارهم هاي

----------


## ام نورووووووو

قال تعالى ( فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِين َ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَارًا )
قال عليه الصلاة والسلام ( من قال استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه ) ثلاثا غفر له وإن كان فر من الزحف
وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام ( من قال حين يأوي إلى فراشه : أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه ثلاث مرات غفر الله ذنوبه وإن كانت مثل زبد البحر )
استغفر الله الذي لا اله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

خواتي وينكن

----------


## Ch3nel

نحن هنا ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ساكتين اشوفكن

----------


## Ch3nel

يايتيني الحبيبة و احس اعصابي مفورة ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لا تذكريني فيها بصراحة الله يعينج

----------


## mini_bunny

انا طالعه بويهي حبه وجالبه المود. وصححححح عندنا أمطار الحمد الله. بدعي لكم كلكم

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حبيبتي يزاج الله خير 

اليوم سمعت إعادة حلقة أستشير والخير يصير اللي في إذاعة القران الكريم كانت عن أبناء الطلاق صدمت لما المحامي اللي هو مقدم البرنامج انه الحضانة تنتقل للآب إذا تزوجت الأم مب قالوا ما بيشلون الحضانة الحين يسوون قانون أصعب يعني المطلقة اللي تفكر تتزوج تحط في بالها أن عائلها بيتربون عند مرت اب 

لا وحضانتي لعيالي بتخلص بعد اربع سنين لان البنت ?? والولد ?? ها كلام المحامي المقدم 

واللي فعلا دمعت عيني عليه لما قال العيال في سن المراهقة يبعدون عن الأم ويفضلون الأب وها من خواص ها المرحلة يعني معقول بيي اليوم اللي أعيش فيه بروحي 

حرام والله وين حماية الطفل وين حماية المرأة والجمعيات النسائية ما يكفي أنا مطلقات في صغرنا وتعبنا في أحلى سنين. عمرنا نعجز ونحن بعد تعبانين ( من ينصفنا)  :12 (4):

----------


## mini_bunny

صح تنتقل ألحضانه حق الأبو بس بي خيرون عيالج تبون بابا ولا ماما وإنشاء الله يكونون عندج وعيشي حياتج ولا تشيلين هممم

----------


## Ch3nel

حبيبتي روح ها ابوهم مهما كان ..

بس يضل ابو .،


ليش تعورين راسج ، اصلا جي و لا جي يوم بيكبرون و وبيعرسون بتمين روحج ..


ليش ما تتزوجين مدام جي و لا جي بتنتقل الحضانة لطليقج ..


عفكرة عني أنا لو عندي عيال جان خليتهم عند طليقي و خل يتحمل المسؤولية و يصطلب ..



يمكن كلامي يكون قاسي بس هالواقع يعني اذا احينه ما هدوج بيهدونج وهم كبار ..



صح بيراعونج بس مب شرات احينه ..

----------


## شفوع

مرحبا حلوييين
من الخميس طالعه ويا الاهل لين اليوم والحمدلله كانت لمه حلوه وان شاء الله يعيدونها عسب انسى المشاكل اللي انا فيها الحين

ميني حبييييييبتي والله استانست على ردة فعلج يوم شفتيهم وعلى اللي سويتيه صدق احس انج حسيتي بانتصار والى الامام فديتج وعقباااالج 


روح حبيبتي الله يوفق الجميع يارب شخبارج شو مسويه شو الاخبار المب حلوه  :Frown:  ماتخيل بنتي بعيده عني كفايه ضيعت شبابي وانا 20 بعد ياخذونها مني ! الله ينتقم منهم يارب اتخيلو بنتي كانت تعبانه من اسبوع و وديناها المستشفى وماكان عندها بطاقه صحيه وماعالجوها والله غمضتني والحينه الحمدلله من كم يوم طلعتلها البطاقه وهيه صح توا المحامي طرش ايميل على الجلسه اللي صارت والله بصيح  :Frown:  شو هالناس وايد يجذبون اونه انا اللي طلعت وهو ماطردني وكان يعاملني اوكي وحاول كم مره يرجعني بس انا مارجعتله وهم روحهم مستغربين كيف يطردني وهو يبا يرجعني واذا مارجعت تسقط عني كل حقوقي واعتبر ناشز وكل شي كان ضدي (والله جذب ياعلم حرام عليكم على اللي اتسوونه) و واااااايد اشيا خرط بس اذا دافعت عن نفسي وين الدليل ياحسره هم ضروني بافعالهم وحركاتهم وكلامهم 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل مادري كيف بسوي التقرير ولازم اسلمه اليوم على الايميل 


احس انا وايد عطيته ويه هو واهله على اللي سووه انا واهليه انعاملهم باحترام عشان خاطر بنتي 


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
تعبت والله مشاكل هذيل من صوب وبنتي المسكينه من صوب والكليه من صوب

----------


## mini_bunny

هلا شفوع حياتي شخبارج والله يعينج دام يبدأ يرجعج رجعي بيتعدل اخوي سوى حادث وحالته الله يستر دعواتكم

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لااا اله إلا الله شو بتسوين الحين طعي رأيي من رأي ميني اكتبي عليه تعهد أولا ثانيا اطلبي سكن لج ثالثا اطلبي راتب لج ولبنتج وبشكارة وقليلهم ها حقج اطلبي أشياء انتي عارفة انه ما بيسويها وقولي للقاضي أنا برجع عادي بس يعطينا حقوقنا 

وخليه يكتب مطالبج صدقيني لو رجعتي بترجعين مرتاحة وبعيدة عن أهله ولو ما قدر القاضي بيقوله إذا مب قادر عليها ليش مخليها على ذمتك الحرمة تحب وعاد لا تنسين الخرط احبه ما احبه تعرفين 
والكلية حاولي حاولي تتناسين ترا هاي اللي بيتم لج ولبنتج وحتى لما لا قدر وما أتمنى ها الشيء انج تتطلقين وتمر السنين وتسقط حضانتج بيكون لج شيء تتسلين فيه 
وإذا رجعتي لريلج أكيد بتكونين مستقله وما تلجأ ين له ماديا 


ميني ويييي شو استوى وشلون الحمد لله على سلامته

----------


## شفوع

> هلا شفوع حياتي شخبارج والله يعينج دام يبدأ يرجعج رجعي بيتعدل اخوي سوى حادث وحالته الله يستر دعواتكم


اهلين حبيبتي
الحمدلله على كل حال
انتي شخبارج فديتج
هو مايبا يرجعني حبيبتي بس يخرط ويلف ويدور عشان انا اطلب الطلاق ومايكون لي اي حق من الحقوق وهالكلام كله خرط لو مايبا يرجعني والله برجعه على عيوبه اللي مازال مستمر عليها وظلم اهله بس بشرط بيت منفصل على الاقل ابعد عن مشكله وحده وهو لين الحين مب راضي ب بيت منفصل ولا بيرضى اونه ملحق ف بيت ابوه !! عيل انا جي بعيد المشاكل وعوار القلب من اول ويديد ما استفدت شي

----------


## شفوع

> لااا اله إلا الله شو بتسوين الحين طعي رأيي من رأي ميني اكتبي عليه تعهد أولا ثانيا اطلبي سكن لج ثالثا اطلبي راتب لج ولبنتج وبشكارة وقليلهم ها حقج اطلبي أشياء انتي عارفة انه ما بيسويها وقولي للقاضي أنا برجع عادي بس يعطينا حقوقنا 
> 
> وخليه يكتب مطالبج صدقيني لو رجعتي بترجعين مرتاحة وبعيدة عن أهله ولو ما قدر القاضي بيقوله إذا مب قادر عليها ليش مخليها على ذمتك الحرمة تحب وعاد لا تنسين الخرط احبه ما احبه تعرفين 
> والكلية حاولي حاولي تتناسين ترا هاي اللي بيتم لج ولبنتج وحتى لما لا قدر وما أتمنى ها الشيء انج تتطلقين وتمر السنين وتسقط حضانتج بيكون لج شيء تتسلين فيه 
> وإذا رجعتي لريلج أكيد بتكونين مستقله وما تلجأ ين له ماديا 
> 
> 
> ميني ويييي شو استوى وشلون الحمد لله على سلامته


مادري روح حبيبتي والله روحي مكتأبه واحس الموضوع فيه تناقض طلع الحق ويا الجذابين! يا الله كيف فيهم خبث وذكاء
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
حضرته يوم سرنا التوجيه الاسري قبل 4 شهور ما رضى يوقع تعهد مع انه شرطي بس كان بيت منفصل ويقلل طلعاته قال انا مابوقع انا جي عايب عمري ولا بغير شي من ذاتي اذا هي بتوقع برايها !!!

عادي اطالب بهالاشيا وانا معلقه! الحينه نحن موكلين محامي من شهرين بس ما صار شي يديد هالزطي بيسوي المستحيل عسب مايعطينا انا وبنتي حقوقنا مب بس هو حتى اهله جذبو وخرطو ووكلو محامي من اول شهر طلعت فيه ومابقى شي او مكان ماضروني فيه حتى سمعتي شوهوها وكل هذا بس عسب انا اطلب الطلاق ويفتك من كل شي 

ان شاء الله خير
وحتى لو طلقني مع انه ادري يترياها مني ان شاء الله مابكتأب وبكمل حياتي وان شاء الله يمر هالكورس ف الكولج على خير وعلى قولتج مابيبقى لي شي غير هالشهاده وبنتي (من الحين احاتي موضوع الحضانه)

----------


## شفوع

> هلا شفوع حياتي شخبارج والله يعينج دام يبدأ يرجعج رجعي بيتعدل اخوي سوى حادث وحالته الله يستر دعواتكم


وييييييييييه ميني توني انتبه على بقية الكلام بسم الله عليه كيف حاله الحينه ان شاء الله احسن
طمنينا عليه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شفوع عادي ممكن تطلبين ها حق من حقوقج ولو ما يبا يوفر لج عاد ها أكبر سبب ممكن يخلونه يطلق

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لااااا تطلبين الطلاق لو شو صار أحيد طلبي بشكارة لانج تدرسين و بنتج صغيرة بيت مصروف واصري

----------


## شفوع

اتناقشنا ف هالموضوع حضرته من اول المكالمه لين اخرها دافع عن امه وبيسوي اللي امه بتقول عليه ومب راضي يغير ولاشي من ذاته لانه يشوف عمره صح وانا غلط ولا راضي يوفر بيت منفصل

قلتله طلاق انا مابي
ادري يتريا الطلاق يطلع مني عسب اتنازل عن المؤخر وهالاشيا

----------


## Ch3nel

مرحباً ..


صباح الخير ..



شخباركم ؟ حدي كنت مشغولة و ما حدرت ..



سلامات حبيبتي و ما يشوف شر ان شا الله ، طمنينا عنه ؟

----------


## No NeEd

مرحبا الغاليات اقبلوني اخت وياكم

----------


## Ch3nel

حياج الله ..

----------


## mini_bunny

هلا. بنات شخباركم علومكم حياج نو نيد نورتي.

----------


## mini_bunny

> اتناقشنا ف هالموضوع حضرته من اول المكالمه لين اخرها دافع عن امه وبيسوي اللي امه بتقول عليه ومب راضي يغير ولاشي من ذاته لانه يشوف عمره صح وانا غلط ولا راضي يوفر بيت منفصل
> انتي أهني تقدرين ترفعين طلاق لضرر وتاخذين حقوقج غصبن عنه وخل يجذب وقولي طول هل لفتره ما صرف لا عليج ولا على مهاوي غصبن عنه بيب بيت وخدامه. ولا تسكين تحركي امه ما عندها بنات ترضى على بناتها الله يهدي الكل يارب 
> قلتله طلاق انا مابي
> ادري يتريا الطلاق يطلع مني عسب اتنازل عن المؤخر وهالاشيا

----------


## mini_bunny

شفوع حياتي مب كيفه انتي طلاق بضرر اولا. بالهجر وثانيا يجذب ثالثا ما يصرف عليج ولا على بنتج. كل شي من صفج وغصبن عنه بيطلع بيت وخدامه

----------


## Ch3nel

بس حبيبتي شفوع انتي عندج بنوته قمر فكري بالطلاق عدل ..


وضعج غير عنا ..


الموضوع يباله تفكير ..



و عقوله المثل اللي ايده بالماي مب شرات اللي ايده بالنار .؛

----------


## mini_bunny

صح شانيل وانا كنت اقول جي بعد بسيس زودها وبالعكس اتمنى ترجعله وهو عاقل مب جي ورأ امه. ولا بعد ما يصرف عليها ولا يسال عن بنته خل يحس بالمسوليه شفوع حبيبتي ما تستأهل والله يهدي ريلج وحقججججج لا تسكين عنه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

صح أنا مع ميني وشانيل شفوع 

نو نيد نورتي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أن شاء الله ترجعيله بس بعد ما يصير. ريال مب سكانه ماما

----------


## Ch3nel

بقولكم اخر إخباري ..



طليقي مب شاطبني من خلاصة القيد سرت الجوازات و قدمت كل الاوراق و قالو بيبونه ولا عطيتهم عنوان دوامه ، عشان برستيجه يخترب ..

----------


## mini_bunny

هههههههه شانييييييييييل ولا انا شاطبني. بس شفوع لازم اتادب ريلها وتخلي يحس.

----------


## mini_bunny

ولا بعد ام طليقي يت أتزور اخووووي فالمستشفى. وحليلها

----------


## روح_الإمارات

وحليلكم توكم مطلقات يداد هههه أنزين 
شانيل دقي عليه عسب حضرته يحضر 

ميني زين والله ما اعرف شو اقولج يزاها الله خير ولا. يقتلون القتيل ويمشون في جنازته

تصدقون أحيانا أتمنى يكون عندي ريل ييلس حذالي يلعب بشعري اطلع معاها بس ارجع للواقع أتذكر انه ما شيء رجال أصلا اسكت واكمل شغلي

----------


## mini_bunny

ههههه لا روح أتوقعها من حسن النيه وانا بعد احس بعدني ما استمريت بزواج أبا هاك الدلع

----------


## شفوع

ان شاء الله خير خواتي
9 شهور ف بيت اهلي قلت يمكن يتغير ولا تغير ربيت قلت يمكن يتغير ولاتغير شاف بنته قلت يمكن يتغير ولاتغير لين الحين سكان امه وراعي بنات 
حسبي الله على اللي خرب حياتي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أكيد بيني تزوجتي وتطلقتي وانتي في عز شبابج الله يرزقج باللي يعوضج بس يكون ريال مب .................

حبيبتي شفوع انتي استخيري وربج بيقدر لج الخير ما تدرين وين الخير لج هل في رجوعج ولا طلاقج 

أحيد قبل لا اتطلق قلت للقاضي خلاص ما أريده جان يقلي أوكي بس جلسة وبنخبره (يعني خلع ) وسبحان الله دقيت على محامي أريد أستشيره جان يعصب انتي مينونة والله قالها بالحرف الواحد قلت له ليش قالي بتخسرين كل شيء بأجر تسحبين الطلب بأجر قلتله الدوام جان يقلي طبي الدوام وفعلا خذيت إجازة وألغيت الطلب بس خذيت حقوقي كاملة

الحمد لله كنت مستخيرة لي سنة و مر موضوع طلاقي بكل سهولة وأهلي كلهم مسافرين 

أنا ما اقولج سهل شفوع بس إلا ايي اليوم اللي يتحدد فيه مصيرك خصوصا عندنا في الامارات ما يحبذون المرة تقعد معلقة يا متزوجة يا مطلقة مافي نص نص والحين المحاكم عندها الطلاق شرات الحلاوة لان يعرفون زمان كان فيه رياييل بس الحين ههه عفوا لها الكلمة الأغلب ذكور

----------


## mini_bunny

صدقج والله على طول يطلقون ملو من حالات الطلاق. وانا ابد ما توقعت طليقي يسويها وللحين مب مستوعبه بس أكيد خيره لي 


وانتي شفوع ادعي صلي أستخيري الله يغير حاله. والله بيكتب الي فيه الخير

----------


## mini_bunny

بس احسسسسس هل لسنه مرت مثل الصاروخ

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ههههه هييييه والله 

أحيانا الطلاق راحة وفعلا تسوين أشياء كنتي ولا حتى تحلمين بانج تسوينها 

تعالوا انتوا كاتبين في جوازكم زوجة فلان ولا مستقلين

----------


## Ch3nel

لا و لله الحمد جوازي شرات ما هو ..


شكثر كنت أحاول أغيره عشان اكون تابعه لطليقي بس ما كان يستوي ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الحمدلله زين بعد

----------


## شفوع

بقولكم شي يمكن اتقولون استخفت البنت او اتخبلت

يوم يحطون ف البيبي حاطين مثلا 3D.L Big Day

والله يحز ف خاطري ولا اشوف عرس ولا فستان عرس ولا دبله ولا اي شي اقول ابا اعرس مره ثانيه ماتهنيت ف عرسي 3 شهور وشي وعقبها وانا ف بيت اهلي ابا اجرب طعم العرس حتى يوم ربيت كان خاطري ريلي يشوفني وانا بالكروشه وشاله ضناه كان خاطري يشوفني وانا اربي بس للاسف ما صار كل ها ماحسيت بطعم العروس ولا كلمة العروس يوم يقولونها حق الوححده اللي توها معرسه 
خاطري البس الفستان الابيض مره ثانيه حق واحد يستاهل ويحبني ويقدرني ويتخبل علي اذا شافني بس للاسف كل شي راح ومابيصير كل هذا !

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حبيبتي عادي بإذن الله انتي بعدج صغنونة والعمر جدامج بييج شيخ الشباب ويمكن يعقل ريلج ويحطج على راسه بس انتي تفاءلي وأدعي ربج ولا تخلين التفكرين يضيع أحلى سنين عمرج

----------


## mini_bunny

حبيبي شفوع ما استخفيتي انا مثلج أتحسس من وحده تقول أبا أعرس والي عرسها جي اتمنى اكون مكانها او يرجع الزمن لورا وحتى فالمسلسلات أتذكر الهاني مون ويوم أجوف بنت اخوي اقول شو ناقصني عسبت بأعني استرخص العشره والحب بس الله كريم والله ويانا

----------


## Ch3nel

تصدقون ان أنا ما احس بهالاشيا ..


بالعكس لازم تفرحون للناس و تكون قلوبكم صافيه عشان ربي يوفقكم ..


حبايبي لازم ما نحط عينكم علقمة غيرنا ..



لازم تنشون من الاحلام و تحطون غبنكم عشي مب لكم ..



كيف بتنسون و بتوقفون عريولكم ، عيل كيف بتواجهون الناس..

----------


## mini_bunny

الله كريم

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هييييه تعرفين من اربع سنين لين. وأنا ما أتكلم عن حالتي الاجتماعية مع الناس يعرفون بالصدفة أو من ناس ثانيين وايد حريم في الدوام على بالهم أنا متزوجة بس زين منهم لما يعرفون. ما يناقشوني 
يمكن. ما قدرت أوقف على ريولي لان الأقارب دائماً يعايروني أني مجرد مطلقة واقل. منهم أن علاقتي ساءت مع أهلي بسبب ها الشيء يمكن لان اعز ربيعاتي بعدن بسبب ها الشيء ما ادري 
نحن ما نطالع لقمة غيرنا يمكن تاثرنا بالطلاق قوي شوي 

و ميني أحس ها شعور طبيعي لانها تطلقت صغيرة و شوفي اللي نفس عمرها مراهقات في المول 

الله يوفق كل عروس أو حرمة متزوج والله لا يفرق بينهم بأي شيء 
والله يرزقكن خواتي الصغار برياييل يحطونكم فوق الرأس

----------


## Ch3nel

محد يختار اهله بس ناخذ الزين و نهد الشين ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يقولون الإنسان كاءن اجتماعي بس اللي أشوفه يكذب ها الشيء الإنسان لازم والصح يتم بروحه 

غلط يكون اجتماعي هه

----------


## mini_bunny

بموووووووووت من ها لأهل مالت صح عقارب أدري مالي حق أغار وهو طلقني بس مالت عال قلب الي علي أنا ما كنت جي كله يروحن يباتن هناك يتلصقن بالريال وجدامي يقولون شو تبينه وحالتهم حاله اووووووووف تعبت متى برتاح

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ميني بابا هدي شوو السالفة

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ميني زمن الأهل خلص من زمان ما شيء أهل ها الزمن اقرب لك عقرب لك

----------


## mini_bunny

ارسل رسالہ فارغَہ . . الى التاليہ Etisalat 4411 بنَـاء مسجّد 1AED 2212 صَدقہ عامّہ 1AED 2217 صّدقہ جاريہ 5AED 2215 گفَـالہ يتيـم 10AED 2900 إطعَام مسكينُ 15AED 5115 علٱج مريضْ 20AED 4465 وقفْ خيَـر

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يزاج الله خير ميني

----------


## mini_bunny

الجميع وروح شخباركم بنات

----------


## mini_bunny

ملانه. وينكم

----------


## روح_الإمارات

اهلين تمام والحمد لله ادعولي خواتي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

طليقي الحمار سافر وأخذ جوازات اليهال قلناله نبأ نسافر طنشنا وسار

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الله لا يرده 

المهم بيني علومج شو أاخر الأخبار عندج

----------


## Ch3nel

بخير و سهاله ..


انتو شو علومكم ؟؟


حبيبتي روح لا اتعبين اعصابج ..


خذي جوازات عيالج بالقانون ..

----------


## Ch3nel

بخير و سهاله ..


انتو شو علومكم ؟؟


حبيبتي روح لا اتعبين اعصابج ..


خذي جوازات عيالج بالقانون ..

----------


## mini_bunny

اهلييييييين روح وشانيل ليش حضرته شال الجوزات هو يتونس وانتو لا

----------


## mini_bunny

كيف افصل طليقي من خلاصه أخاف يستفيد ولا يعطونه ارض على حسابي

----------


## شفوع

حتى انا منقهره من هالشي
يزيدون معاش ريلي على حسابي انا وبنتي وفوق ها عادي يحصل بيت مره اتصلو فيه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شفتوا جلاب زقوم في بطونهم قولي ااامين

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ميني تسيرين الجوازات

----------


## Ch3nel

اول شي لازم تسيرون المحكمة و تسون إثبات حالة يعني انج ما تزوجتي ولا توظفتي مع شاهدين و تودين الورقة للجوازات ( جواز طليقج من اي امارة تسيرين عند الجوازات ) و تعطينهم الورقة و بيعطونه مهله اسبوعين و بعد الأسبوعين اذا استهبل بيشطبونج من السستم مالهم ..

----------


## Ch3nel

> حتى انا منقهره من هالشي
> يزيدون معاش ريلي على حسابي انا وبنتي وفوق ها عادي يحصل بيت مره اتصلو فيه




اطلبيه بالتوجيه الاسري عشان مصروفج و غصبن عنه بيدفع ..

----------


## mini_bunny

هيه شفوع غصب عنه يعطيج و بسير يقدم على شؤون إذا بيعطون

----------


## mini_bunny

والله من يومين اقرأ يوزعون أراضي وبيوت حق المتزوجين في أبو ظبي

----------


## mini_bunny

توني خلصت مرتبه كبت مالي تعبت أمي مهددتني لو ما رتبته بتشل الايباد واللاب والبيبي هههههههه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يحليلج ميني حلو تعاملج طفلة الله لا يحرمكم من بعض 

شفوع مب كيفه ما يدفع بيطلعون البيزات من عيونه وعادي ترا ينسجن شهر شهرين لين يدفع اللي عليه كله 

أحيد في محكمة بوظبي قسم التنفيذ قالولي جيه لا اطمىني القانون في صفج

----------


## mini_bunny

أمين. والله أحيانا القهر جي يأكلني. ليش كله نحن إنعاني والريال إذا طلق عادي جنه سوى عمل بطووولي. وأنظار أتي صوبنا

----------


## شفوع

ريلي قالي اياها
لو اطلقنا الناس بتقول انتي مطلقه وليش اطلقت اما الريال مايعيبه شي

تدرون احس المحامي مالي مب شاطر و وايد بارد

----------


## Ch3nel

فهالزمن الريال و الحرمة نفس الشي ..


يعني سيم سيم ..



خليكم قويات لاتردون لورى بالعكس امشو جدام ..



أبا افهم هم فروكم و تخلو عنكم و بعد حارقين اعصابكم عشانهم ..




طزززززززززز فيهم ، لازم تكونون قويات و رمسه الناس ما تخلص ..

----------


## Ch3nel

> ريلي قالي اياها
> لو اطلقنا الناس بتقول انتي مطلقه وليش اطلقت اما الريال مايعيبه شي
> 
> تدرون احس المحامي مالي مب شاطر و وايد بارد





عفكرة مصاريف المحامي عليه ..


اذا تبين عندي بن كود محامي محترم و شاطر ..

----------


## Ch3nel

حبايبي انتو من العين ؟؟


او بدو ؟ 


اسمحولي عالسوؤال ..

----------


## mini_bunny

نشيت من حلم طبعا أعوذ بالله من الشيطان ال رحيم والحين توه مخلص الأذان والله اجعله خيرا أمسات حالمه أني راقده وفرقادي اقري المعوذات وحد يخنقني بس ما قدر وكملت واليوم قبل لا يأذن يعني خمس ضبط كنت فالحلم مبسوطة أجهز حق شئ بس ما اذكر يمكن عرس أو بارتي المهم أجوف قطره فالحوش وكانت اتراددني وأقولها لا وهي تعيب علي بس ما ذكر الموضوع وكانت تبا تضربني حاولت إضربها بعدين دقيت جامة حجرت أمي وطلعت أختي وضربت القطوه. ونشئت من الحلم تعوذت من الشيطان. إلا وربيعتي بينقات مطرشه صور طليقي فبرنامج يخص الايفون قالتلي طليقج ها أنا ما اعرف اضحك ولا شو أصلن مالي حق عليه بس قهرررررر الله يأخذ هال قلب الي عندي ليش احبه مالت علي اوووووووف

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حبيبتي على قولة الشباب المرة تنسى المادري شو ولا تنسى ٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠ 
الغاز هههه بس أن شاء الله فهمتي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

دخني غرفته باللبان خويتي أو حبة سودة بترتاحين 

شو يايبه لنا معاريس شانيل ههههههههه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الأسبوع الياي برفع قضية على اللي يسمونه أبو العيال - استغفر ما أريد أسب ع الفير - عسب شوي يحس حارم عياله من كل شيء ليش عاد ها الأيام ما شيء يمشي إلا بالجواز حتى النوادي بالجواز إلا لو بواديهم نوادي نص كم 
الفروسية لازم صورة الجواز السباحة بعد صورة الجواز مدينة زايد عسب كرة قدم لولدي صورة جواز شو بنتي من متى تبا تسير السباحة خاطرها حاولت مع النادي قالوا لازم صورة الجواز 

قهرني رفع ضغطي مخه - استغفر الله يا خي يغصبون الواحد يسبهم -

----------


## Ch3nel

> نشيت من حلم طبعا أعوذ بالله من الشيطان ال رحيم والحين توه مخلص الأذان والله اجعله خيرا أمسات حالمه أني راقده وفرقادي اقري المعوذات وحد يخنقني بس ما قدر وكملت واليوم قبل لا يأذن يعني خمس ضبط كنت فالحلم مبسوطة أجهز حق شئ بس ما اذكر يمكن عرس أو بارتي المهم أجوف قطره فالحوش وكانت اتراددني وأقولها لا وهي تعيب علي بس ما ذكر الموضوع وكانت تبا تضربني حاولت إضربها بعدين دقيت جامة حجرت أمي وطلعت أختي وضربت القطوه. ونشئت من الحلم تعوذت من الشيطان. إلا وربيعتي بينقات مطرشه صور طليقي فبرنامج يخص الايفون قالتلي طليقج ها أنا ما اعرف اضحك ولا شو أصلن مالي حق عليه بس قهرررررر الله يأخذ هال قلب الي عندي ليش احبه مالت علي اوووووووف




حبيبتي القطوة معناتها الحرمة الحسودة ..


ديري بالج من اللي حولينج ..


عليج بالاذكار و الرقية و سورة البقرة ..



حبيبتي اذا أتي عليج فترات تذكرينه تذكري و لا تمنعين عمرج من التفكير لان اذا منعتي عمرج راح تفكرين فيه بزيادة ..

----------


## Ch3nel

> الأسبوع الياي برفع قضية على اللي يسمونه أبو العيال - استغفر ما أريد أسب ع الفير - عسب شوي يحس حارم عياله من كل شيء ليش عاد ها الأيام ما شيء يمشي إلا بالجواز حتى النوادي بالجواز إلا لو بواديهم نوادي نص كم 
> الفروسية لازم صورة الجواز السباحة بعد صورة الجواز مدينة زايد عسب كرة قدم لولدي صورة جواز شو بنتي من متى تبا تسير السباحة خاطرها حاولت مع النادي قالوا لازم صورة الجواز 
> 
> قهرني رفع ضغطي مخه - استغفر الله يا خي يغصبون الواحد يسبهم -


لا تقهرين بعمرج ، أتبعي نفس اسلوبه ..

خذي الجواز بحجة اي شي و اذا استهبل القانون ما يقصر ..

----------


## Ch3nel

> دخني غرفته باللبان خويتي أو حبة سودة بترتاحين 
> 
> شو يايبه لنا معاريس شانيل ههههههههه




لا حبيبتي لأني لاحظت ان مجتمع البدو و العين شوي مال اول ..

احس فيهم رجعيه مب مواكبين التطور و لا التعليم ..


اسمحولي أنا احترم الكل و كل حد يبدي رايه ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

عادي عادي شانيل

تعرفين نحن قوم الثلاثينات وأقليه من قوم العشرينات تربينا على الطريقة القديمة وعلى الرغم أنا معاصرين و متكيفين مع الحاضر والتقدم وافكارنا معظمها من الحاضر بس تحسين فيني شوي تزمت شوي عقل مال اول لان تربينا بواسطة ناس مال اول ما اقصد شيء بس تربينا غير تربية الجيل الشاب

----------


## mini_bunny

في منهم متخلفين ترا أبوي بدوي ونحن وايد فري عسب أمي يمكن وصح وايد تخلف بس للدراسه وجي لا تطور. والحال نب مثل أول اما عن التفكير صج مال اول اول

----------


## mini_bunny

تبين الصراحة شانيل أية تخلف فيهم يمكن لانه نحن أمي هنديه وكنا فشارجه وجي حتى كلامنا غير. أفكارهم بدائيه وفي منهم مطورين. وفي منهم لا. وأغلبيه تخلف ولله الحمد.

----------


## شفوع

http://www.************.com/local-se...06-10-1.490678

http://www.************.com/local-se...09-09-1.510310

واللي بتطلق وهي صغيره وعندها بنت شو ذنبها  :Frown:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شفوع شو السالفة ما انفتح عندي اللينك

----------


## Ch3nel

حتى أنا ما انفتح ويأي ..

----------


## mini_bunny

ولا انا ما يطلع

----------


## mini_bunny

ولا انا ما يطلع

----------


## شفوع

هاللنك من جريدة امارات اليوم
انه الولد يوم بيكمل 11 سنه بتسقط حضانته والبنت 13 سنه
وبمجرد اتعرس الام تنتقل الحضانه للاب
يعني اللي صغيره وما اتهنت ف عرسها ولا حست بطعم العروس لازم تحرم عمرها انها اتعرس مره ثانيه عسب لايشلون ضناها منها .. اما الاب يقدر ياخذ 10 ويتهنى ويستانس والحضانه مابتسقط عنه والله ظلم

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شفتي سمعت ها القرار شفوع لا وتأكدت منه قبل أسبوعين من المحامي اللي يقدم أستشير والخير يصير 

عسب جيه دمي فاير ها الأيام ما أتخيل بعد اربع سنوات بس ولا طليقي يسافر و أنا إربي عياله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حبيبتي شفوع يمكن أكون قاسية بها الكلمة بس لو ياج الريال الزين طبي بنت طليقج ها إذا تطلقتي لا سمح الله صج لانها بنته ما بتدوم لج تبلغ ١٣ وبياخذها تعرس الشور له كل شيء يمشي بأمره واصلا المراهقات يرتاحون أكثر عند الأب ها طبيعة سنهم 

وأشوف وبعد تجربتي أن المطلقة اللي ما تتزوج بسبب عيالها وياها ريال كفؤ إنسانة ظالمة لنفسها صج و ما تعرف مصلحتها

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يعينكم خواتي. ليش حي نحن مظلومات والولد يوم يدق مخبأه يعري وما يعيبه شئ الصراحة. أحس أني ما اقدر أتخيل فارس أحلامي مثل أي وحده حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل كل ما أطالع عمري بالمرايا أقول بعدني صغيره والف يتمناني. أتذكر أني مطلقه ولا من إنسان حبيته ما أقدر رو أقول أبا عيال والله اليوم زرت آر بيعتي كبري يايبه ولد ما شاء الله. عليه الله يحفظه. قالتلي انتي امه. استأنست وايد انا عرابته. أحس روح الطفولة فيني انجلت أهذا قدر ربي ولازم أرضى فيه بس وايد قاسي. بتقولون صغار بس العمر قاعد يمشي والسنوات اتمر مثل الصاروخ العام مثل هال وقت ازهب. حق. عرسي. واليوم كل يوم دموعي نار. واحيانا أمي تقول انتي دمرتي بيتج. انا ما دمرته انا توني عروس وما عندي خلفيه أبد أبد فالزواج والناي كله اتقولين تعالي باتي عندي وخلج قريه وكرامتج وكرامتج. والله انقهرررر تعبت والله صح أمي وادلعني وما تقصر بس الحق حق ما ألوم أمي بس ألوم أمي وطليقي الريال يصبر ونحن تونا معرسين وأنا شوي قاعده استوعب والتفاهم معاه الدعاء الي أدعيه الحين الله ينزع حب هال آدمي من قلبي. واني أكمل دراستي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حبيبتي ميني تفاءلي و بييج اللي يقدرج

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

السلام عليكم بنات شحالكم

حبيت أشارك معاكم بس ما اظن اني بدش وايد ،،
حبيت الموضوع لأنه يساعد البنات اللي نفس حالتنا أنه يفضفضون ويعبرون على اللي بداخلهم ، 

أنا تطلقت خلال فترة الملجة
وقبل كم يوم بالضبط مرت سنه على طلاقي ،، وفعلا مرت مثل البرق

الحمدلله انا بعد هالتجربه طلعت أقوى بوايد، كنت بصراحه وايد وايد طيبه وشخصيتي شوي ضعيفه وماعرف اخذ حقي ولا اعرف اتصرف ،، الحين اللهم لك الحمد مب ندمانه لاني تغيرت للأحسن ،، ومب ندمانه ولا خايفه من المستقبل ،، لأنه الله معاي ،، ومعاكم كلكم ،، مثل ما مرينا بهالتجربه ،، راح نمر بتجربه احلى والله يجبر بخاطرنا

والمطلقات حظهم حلوو دوم حطو هالشي ف بالكم ،، والحمدلله وااايد مطلقات يعرسن وهالشي اشوفه من واقع الحياه ،، ،، سواء من عزابيه ولا مطلقين ولا ارامل ،، او معرسين ،، حتى لو المطلقه عندها عيال ولا لا ،،، المهم ، الحياه جدامكم والطلاق تجربه حالها حال أي تجربه وابتلاء مر فيه الانسان ،، وكل الامور مع الوقت والتفاؤل والدعاء بتتصلح للأحسن ^^ سوري ع المحاضره ههههه


بالأخير لا تتأثروووون بكلام الناس ،، ترى الرزق والنصيب بايد الله ،، مب بايدهم وهم بس كلام لا يجدم ولا يأخر ولا يسوي شي

----------


## Ch3nel

حياج الله حبيبتي ..




و عقوله المثل من راقب الناس مات هما ..


و اللي يبا يرمس خل يرمس ..

----------


## mini_bunny

الله كريم ويكون بعونا والله ينزع حب هل لمخلوق من قلبي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هلا بنت الشوامخ اللي بيرمس خليه يرمس ما يهمنا دوم أنا على الطريق الصح وواثقين من أعمارنا 
حبيبتي مني حاولي خويتي تذكري أن هو ما يحبج لو يحبج جان حارب الدنيا علشانج وما طلق صح العشرة اللي بينكم هو ما قدرها وباع بأجر يتزوج ويغلف ذكرياته معاج بالشمع الأحمر حاولي خويتي

----------


## كرزه صفرا

ما قول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هي والله حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على كل ريال طلق حرمته وفر عياله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

خواتي أحيانا أحس أن قلبي مجروح وأحس بألم تعب في قلبي و أحيانا فعلا تييني صيحة في الدوام في أي مكان عام ما ادري هل ها شيء طبيعي تمرون فيه ولا ، و أحيانا يزيد لما اسمع حرمة تتكلم عن ريلها وأحس باني إنسانة فاشلة ما اعرف

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شو الفرق بينا وبين الحريم المتزوجات وهل ها عيب فينا ولا في الرياييل ليش في حريم مع ريلها وتحمل عادي وتسافر معاه عادي ويدلعها عادي ونحن لا شيء غريب 
يمكن مرت فترة طويلة على طلاقي و المفروض أكون تعودت خلاص بس لا أريد جواب عسب اتعود وفعلا مرة سالت حرمة مطلقة كانت معاي في الدوام واثقة من عمرها و عادي وتتكلم عن طليقها عادي وتضحك والكل يعرف أنها مطلقة ابتسمت بس خواتي أنا ما قدرت خواتي صج 
وضعي أحس مب طبيعي ما اعرف شو أقول بس اكتب وأحس بألم بقلبي ما ادري ليش اعتبروها فضفضة خربشات مساءية ودي أصيح والله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أتمنى رجل بحياتي أتمنى تزوجت وأطلقت ولا حسيت بمعنى الزوج حب الزوج اففف سوري وايد تييني ها الأفكار السموحة

----------


## Ch3nel

حبيبتي روح الخطابة ما تقصر ..

----------


## نونة الدلوعة

السلام عليكم خواتي 

انا بعدني عزآبية بعد حبيت أقولكم شي 

كل اللي صار هو خيرة 
لو كان ابتلآء فهو خيرة تذكروا هالشي 

والمطلقات لهم فرصة كبيرة بالزواج ولله الحمد 

وكمثال 
عندي وحدة من أهلي تطلقت بعد سنتين من الزواج وما كملت سنة إلا وعرست مرة ثانية 
وسبحان الله الأشيا اللي كانت تتمناها بريلها الأولي رب العآلمين عوضها بريلها الثاني 

وواحد من أهلي خذ وحدة مطلقة وعندها ولدين وهو اللي يربي عيالها ومع العلم هو عازب 
وعيالها يزقرون ريلها الثاني ب بابا
بتقولون ماشاءالله عليها جميلة وفرصتها بالزواج كبيرة 
بقولكم انها عادية جدا بس سبحان الله رب العالمين عوضها بالأفضل 

ورب العالمين مثل ما حط حب هالمخلوق بقلبكم 
بيي يوم بينزع حبه وبيستبدله بحب أفضل الريآييل بإذن الله 
وتفآؤلوآ بالخير تجدوه 

وربي يوفقكم جميعآ ويحقق كل أمنيآتكم يآ رب 
والسموحة على المداخلة بس حبيت أحطلكم تجربتين من مليون تجربة

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يا ريت. في. خطابه. تحترم المطلقة. 

نونة شكرا. لكلامج

----------


## mini_bunny

والله مثلج يا روح. بس شو تسوي هذا قدر ومكتوب. وايد آتييني أفكار الي استمروووووووووو بزواجهم ويصبرون عليهم بشو أحسن منا. بس مثل مقالة البعض محد أحسن من حد والي يستويلنا خيره والله بي عوضنا. خير وانا عندي أحاسيس مثلج وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## Ch3nel

شي حبيبتي ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شفوع تسمعين إذاعة القران الكريم

----------


## mini_bunny

هلا بنات شخباركم اشتقت لكم ويييييينكم. 
روح. شانييييييل 


وشفووووووووع ??????????

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شفتي. مختفيات. المنطلقات. كل ما ادخل القسم أحصل مشاركة يديدة. في الموضوع

----------


## قلبي أمي

بقولكم عن وحده من أهلي إلي هي خالتي 
تراه خالتي ملجت يوم كانت في العشرينات بعدين تطلقت و ماشفت لشهرين لأنه اكتشفت إنه كانت نيته بس عشان ياخذ الجواز الإماراتي بعدين لما وصلت في بداية الثلاثينات ملجت من واحد متزوج وكان يحتقرها احتقاااااااار مب طبيعي و تطلقت 
و تخيلوا سبحان الله ربي عوضها وصلت تقريبا 37 و ربي رزقها برياااااال ونعم فيه معنه يصير أخوه طليق خالتي الثانية تتخيلووووووووون 
وهو متزوج بعد بس حرمته كانت مهتمه بعمرها بس .. و تزوجت من 6 شهور و الحمدلله هي الحين حامل .. دخيلكم دعووووووووووواتكم لخالتي إنه ربي يتممه لها ع خير لأنها هي إلي ربتنا .. 
و بخبركم عن عمتي .. عمتي طبعا كانوا يتقدمون لها بس ما كانت ترتاح أبد لين ما وصلت بداية الثلاثينات و ملجت ع واحد متزوج و كان شخص مريض و متخلف الله يستر عليه لين ما طلبت الطلاق وكان واااااااايد متعلق فيها بس جد مريض 
لين ما ربي رزقها و هي ع أواخر الثلاثينات من 10 شهور عرست من ريال و نعم فيه ربي عوضها ع خير و من جم يوم ربت يابت أحلى بنوووووتة ^^ .. عمتي مافي أطيب منها .. داعواتكم إنه ربي يسعدها و يخلي لها بنتها

----------


## قلبي أمي

حبيت أخبركم إنه لا تستعيلون برزقكم ... بإذن رب العالمين 
ما ينسى عبده و إذا رزقكم ما بيكون في دنيا لا تنسون إنه في آخره ^^

----------


## روح_الإمارات

قلبي أمي الله يحفظ لج أهلج و خالتج وبنتها

----------


## mini_bunny

أبا أتزوج وأنا فهالعمررررر. طراره واتشرط بس متأكده الله بيعطيني على قد نيتي وما بيخب دعاءي إنشاء الله. والله يرزقنا جميعا إنشاء الله ومن أيام كنت ادعي. انه الله ينزع حبي له من قلبي وإلا ربيعتي تخبرني لقته فالموقع. صح انا كان عندي فيس بوك بس ها قبل الزواج والحين أبا احدر وجي بس أحس شئ يردعني والحمد الله زين حتى امس حدرت الموقع ها أدور عليه مالقيته عقب طبيت السالفة ليش اتبعه وحالتي حاله. ها دليل انه إنسان فاضي وما عنده حد وكنت أبي أسبه وجي بس ما يعرفني بس انا أرقى من جي وأحسن يحس أني مؤ مهتمه ولا فارقه معاي. بنات أختي اتخطبت. الي عمرها ١٨ أدعو الله يتمم على خير. إنشاء الله. وهاي إخباري. وانتو شو آخر أخباركم

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لازم تطلعينه ميني من قلبج ما بيفيدج التفكير فيه أبد على العكس بيتعبج وانتي في ها الوقت محتاجة توقفين على ريولج مب تفكرين في طليقج و دوم تذكري ما في احد يفكر في الكلاس المكسور خلاص انكسر فره في الزبالة 
أشغلي وقتج بأي شيء أي شيء حتى لو تستعدين للكلية حتى لو احد ذكرج فيه قوليلهم صفحة في حياتي طويتها أختي العنونة حاولي 

الله يتمم لبنت اختج على خير و عقبالج 
تعالي شو فيه عمرج إذا انتى ما شاء الصغنونة تقولين عن عمرج كبيرة عيل أنا شو أقول شكلي بحجز في دار العجزة هههههه امزح بس سوالف.

----------


## mini_bunny

أختي أختي مب بنت أختي. 
هههههه أنا اقتصدي أبا أتزوج أنا عمري ٢٠ او ٢١ جي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هههههه عدي ميني 
ممممم

----------


## mini_bunny

اويييييييييييييييييييييه صج مختفيات وينكن القروب ميتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت

----------


## شفوع

مرحبا خواتي
اسمحولي مادخلت فتره القروب
بسبة مشاغل الدنيا اللي ماتخلص
اليوم حلمت حلم مب حلوو وان شاء الله مايتحقق
معطينا اجازه حق الامتحانات 3 اسابيع وابد مالي نفس اذاكر والحينه باقي اسبوع وانا لين الحينه مافتحت شي  :19: 

شو اخباركم
وشو يديدكم
لكم وحشه

----------


## { الحب يكبر }

بنات ربي يوفقكن ويسعدكن بحياتكن وهاه مب نهاية الحياة 

بنت الشوامخ سوري حبيبتي احيد انج انت وريلج وايد تحبون بعض  :Frown: 
كنت اتابع تجهيزاتج للعرس والله انصدمت بس يعله خير لج يارب

----------


## شفوع

امين يارب 

هيه فديتها بنت الشوامخ انا وهي كنا ف نفس التجمع مال العرايس
باقي 8 ايام بكمل سنه على زواجي  :30: 

الله يعوضني باللي احسن عنه

----------


## mini_bunny

هلا بنات ااويييييييه بنات تجمعنا. مال العرس مال شهر واحد بلانا جي. 
وبلاها بنت الشوامخ مشاركتها مب ظاهره لي الله يوفقنا انشاءالله

----------


## شفوع

بنت الشوامخ شاركت ويانا مشاركه وحده
وفديت روحها اطلقت من ملجه
الله يعوضنا ويعوضها باللي احسن عنه يارب

دعيتلكم وانا على وضوئي  :5:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لا إله إلا الله. خواتي يمكن. حضرت وحدة. ما. صلت على. النبي. وأنتن كنتن 
بتاعدوا 
الله. يعوضكن. العوض الصالح. 

شفوع. وميني. الله. يوفقكن. صج. صعبة. اجازة. عقب امحانات.

----------


## mini_bunny

ويعين الجميع روح. أنا مستويه رقاده كله أرقد. وبرد بعد

----------


## mini_bunny

شفوع. ما شي يديد فموضوعج 
وانتي روح شو صار على جوازت عيالج

----------


## كرزه صفرا

انا قدمت على الشؤون بس واااااااايد تتأخر ... والله قحط

----------


## كرزه صفرا

انا دووم يوم اضايج اسمع هالمقطع 



نفسيتي ترتااااح لو شوي
الله يعوضنا عوض خير

----------


## كرزه صفرا

لا اله الا الله 
اللهم ارزقنا الجنه 
واجعل الاخره همنا
وابعد عنا مصائب الدنيا
والله قريت سالفة وحده وتكدرت واااااااااااايد
وحده عمرها 14 تعرضت للاغتصاب من 3 شباب اختطفوها لمدة 4 ايام 
والله والله مصيبتها اكبر من مصيبة الطلاق 
خسرت شرفها بسبت ناس ما خافت الله .. غصب عنها ... والله موقفها وااااااااايد صعب 
يارب يعوضها ويستر عليها وعلينا 
والله في مصايب ناس يشيب شعر الراس منها

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> ويعين الجميع روح. أنا مستويه رقاده كله أرقد. وبرد بعد


عادي عادي خويتي بيات شتوي ههههه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> شفوع. ما شي يديد فموضوعج 
> وانتي روح شو صار على جوازت عيالج


ولا شيء مسافر الأخ تخربت عطلتنا

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> انا قدمت على الشؤون بس واااااااايد تتأخر ... والله قحط


يمكن لانج صغيرة بس بيطلعج بإذن الله

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يعين الجميع. وانا بعد بقدم بس حضرت المخلوق. ما فصلني من الخلاصة فالح يخرط عناس فالمواقع أونا هندسه مدنيه وهناك اعداديه ما عنده. وابوي مسافر لازم يكون وياي عصبت نفصله نحن

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> انا دووم يوم اضايج اسمع هالمقطع 
> 
> 
> 
> نفسيتي ترتااااح لو شوي
> الله يعوضنا عوض خير


اااامين كرزة

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الله يستر عليها كرزة

----------


## شفوع

مرحبا خواتي

صدقج كرزه احس يوم انشوف مشاكل اكبر عنا اتهون مشكلتنا (الحمدلله على كل حال)  :2: 
ميني حبيبتي مافي يديد على موضوعي لين الحين ف بيت اهلي معلقه وريلي لا يصرف علي ولا على بنته رمست المحامي بس شكله الموضوع مطول لانه حضرتهم هو واهله يالسين يلفون ويدورون ويجذبون عشان انا اطلب الطلاق واتنازل عن المؤخر وكل شي (حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل)
روح فديتج والله مالت عليهم حتى وناسة عيالهم ماتهمهم

ميني في شي لفت انتباهي  :15:  كيف عرفتي انه طليقج يخرط ف الموقع وقايل انه مهندس مدني اقصد كيف عرفتي انه هو

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شفوع. مب انتي في. بوظبي سيري التوجيه و لا تسكتين في ها المرحلة. المحامي 
ما ينفع. لإزم انتي تراكضين. ما سمعتي المستشار. يوسف الشريف. الطلاق 
في المحاكم أسهل منه ماشيء. و ما في شيء اسمه تعليق. خبريهم. قوليلهم أنا ما 
أريد إلا حقوقي وهي هاجرني. برجعله بيت الزوجية. بس حقوقي. و إذا قال ناشز 
دي عليهم أنا أحبه. بس أهله متعبيني. ما أريد إلا حقوقي وحقوق بنتي. 
وفعلا قوليلهم انج. ما تبين الطلاق. وخبريهم انج. بترجعين. بس ينزل لج 
مصروف لج و لبنتج

----------


## mini_bunny

ههههههه الدنيا الصغيرة أر بيعتي مشتركه فها لموقع. وقالت لي كان قبل أخ وو ه وحاط عمره ١٨ وحاط صور عقب حط صورتين حق طليقي وربيع تي خبرتني يوم سالته عن اسمه وعمره وخرط عن شغله بيانا اعرفه من طريقة كلامه. يولي ها الي يروم عليه يجذب فالمواقع. ويا ويهه

----------


## mini_bunny

والله احيانا اقول يعني حتى أنا كنت أدور فالمواقع وجي يعني أنا بنت وهو ولد بس أنا الحمد الله هالاشياء ما عاد اتهمني

----------


## Ch3nel

ترى طليقج ياخذ كل طاقتج الإيجابية ..

----------


## Ch3nel

يوم ترمسين عنه

----------


## mini_bunny

المهم اعبر عن الي فنفسي. 
ههههههههه ما فهمت لج. شانيييل 
تعالي وين كنتي مختفيه

----------


## Ch3nel

عبري حبيبتي ..



بس بهالطريقة ياخذ كل طاقتج ..



خذي ورقة و قلم و عبري و كتبي كل سلبياته ..

----------


## mini_bunny

صححححح كلامججججج اصلن حتى خساره فيه اكتب عنه ويا ويهه بس سالفة الموقعع بغيت أخبركم يديد وجي

----------


## كرزه صفرا

صراحه هالزمن قلو فيه الرريااايييل ...

----------


## mini_bunny

طلب رقم أر بيعتي  :1:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

مب قلوا انقرضوا

----------


## mini_bunny

اووووووف تعبت وانا ادوره فالبرنامججججج خايس حقيييييييييييير الله يأخذ قلبي انشاء الله الي يحبه ليش جي اوووف

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يا أختي يا بيني سويله دليت لازم شو فائدة تفكيرج فيه

----------


## شفوع

اختي روح والله مقهوره من المحامي ومنه 
دافعين له بيزات على فاضي ولا سوى شي وهو واهله حضرتهم مستقوين علي ويهددني اونه مايبون ايوون بيتنا يشوفون بنتي بيودونها عندهم واونه مش ملزومين ايوون بيتنا اتزول انت واهلك انا الغبيه عطيتهم ويه مره وخليتهم يشلون بنتي نص ساعه عندهم لو تبون اتشوفونها تعالو البيت الحين تذكر بنته يوم مل ! ياريت يصرف عليها ويسال عنها شرات الناس اي وقت دقت ف راسهم قالو بنشوفها وهم حضرتهم مايتنازلون ايوون لها والمصيبه يقارن امه وابوه ف امي وابوي يالذكي امي مسكينه تسهر وياها اتساعدني واتسبحها وابوي اذا احتاجت بنتي اي شي على طول سار يابلها وين اهلك جي يسوون ماشفنا من اهله غير تشويه سمعه ويطلعون رمسه ويشتكون ف المستشفيات اني ما اربي بدون عقد زواج وبهدله ف المحاكم
والله وقح وفيه قواة عين عقب اللي سووه بعد يرمس جي 
ماقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لا اله إلا الله 
أختي سيري التوجيه وخليهم هم اللي ينصفونج انتي شو جبرج تتحملين قرفهم وخبريهم عن كل بلاويهم ترا في حالات مرت علي لما كنت أسير المحكمة القاضي لو شاف حال الحرمة تعبان يطلقها منها خلي احد من أهلج يشهد انه هاجرنج و مو معطنج حقوقج و تطلقي منه

حرام اللي يسوونه فيج وعن البنت شفوع هاي بنتهم ونهايتها لهم يبونها ياخذونها شوي وترجع

----------


## جروح ^_^

صدق انه الرياييل انقرضو الي باقي ذكور بس

----------


## Ch3nel

اصلا فلوس المحامي هو يدفعها مب انتي ..

----------


## mini_bunny

والله يا شفوع موضوعج أحسه من صفججججج. وعن المحامي هو بي دفع صح كلام شانييييل

----------


## روح_الإمارات

كيف هو يدفع

----------


## mini_bunny

لانها بذمته وهو المسؤول فهو بيدفععع أتوقع

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> اختي روح والله مقهوره من المحامي ومنه 
> دافعين له بيزات على فاضي ولا سوى شي وهو واهله حضرتهم مستقوين علي ويهددني اونه مايبون ايوون بيتنا يشوفون بنتي بيودونها عندهم واونه مش ملزومين ايوون بيتنا اتزول انت واهلك انا الغبيه عطيتهم ويه مره وخليتهم يشلون بنتي نص ساعه عندهم لو تبون اتشوفونها تعالو البيت الحين تذكر بنته يوم مل ! ياريت يصرف عليها ويسال عنها شرات الناس اي وقت دقت ف راسهم قالو بنشوفها وهم حضرتهم مايتنازلون ايوون لها والمصيبه يقارن امه وابوه ف امي وابوي يالذكي امي مسكينه تسهر وياها اتساعدني واتسبحها وابوي اذا احتاجت بنتي اي شي على طول سار يابلها وين اهلك جي يسوون ماشفنا من اهله غير تشويه سمعه ويطلعون رمسه ويشتكون ف المستشفيات اني ما اربي بدون عقد زواج وبهدله ف المحاكم
> والله وقح وفيه قواة عين عقب اللي سووه بعد يرمس جي 
> ماقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


حبيبتي شفوع ربج بيرويهم في الدنيا قبل الآخرة بس لا تقولين إلا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## mini_bunny

هلا بنات. بالنسبة لي هاي ابشع سنه مرت على مثل هالوقت العام دعيت أني اسعد هالمخلوق وانتهى كل شي المهم 

الي فات مات هاي سنه الشووووووم راحت ونبدأ حياه يديده انشاء الله وننسى كل الأحزان وتكون سنة خيييييير علينا مع آمال وطموحات يديده وتتغير حياتنا للحسن 


وكل عام وأنتو بخيرررررر مقدما خواتي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يااااارب وأصفق وارقص في عرسج ميني قولي اامين لا ويا رب ما ايي اخر السنة إلا وانتي تزحفين بكرشتج يااااارب 

عن جد عن جد أتمنى أتزوج ها السنة لا وتتحسن علاقة أبو عيالي فيهم قولي اااامين

----------


## mini_bunny

امين حبيبتي روووح أجمعين. الله يحقق أمانينا ويرزقنا الخير والي يستأهلنا ويرزق شانيييل وو شفوووع وكرزا. وكل البنات

----------


## شفوع

بنات خلاص انتهييييييييييييت
احس اني خلاص لاعت جبدي من العيشه
ريلي واهله لين الحين على ظلمهم وابو ريلي وامه حضرتهم لين الحيييييين يدافعون عن ريلي وطلعوني انا وابويه غلطانين وضعاف وسكتنا عنهم لانه انا الغلطانه وهم الصح و ولدهم شو ماسوى مايعيبه شي لانه ريال و ولدهم ابد ابد ابد مب راضي يغير من نفسه نفس الطلعات والمغازل والوصاخه و طلعو اهلي وابويه غلطانين وهو وياهم الحق واونه القضيه لصالحهم ويهددوني اذا تزوجت بياخذون البنت مني على طول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل محد متبهذل غيري انا وبنتي حضرته لين الحين يطلع ويستانس ويغازل ويا ربعه واهله نفس شي على ايد وحده ف كل شي ومستانسين وانا احاتي شكثر بيطولون ف هالقضايا واذا عشت وياه بعيش ف نفس الذل والهم والحزن واذا تطلقت بكون مطلقه وانا عمري 20!!!! واذا ان شاء الله يانيي نصيبي بياخذون اغلى ناسي مني(بنتي)  :Frown: 

والله احس تعبت بموت من الصياح واهلي مساكين وايد يفكرون 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
الله ينتقم من هالناس اللي مافيهم ذرة رحمه وضمير

----------


## mini_bunny

حبيبتي شفوووع اصلن كل شي من صالحججججج حبيبتي يخسون هم حسبي الله ونعم الوكييييييييل هو اولا ما يصرف عليج ولا على بنتج وين دليلهم عليج الحكمه تحلف عالقران الدنيا مب فوضى انتي الله وياج واهلج ونحن وياج صلي على نبي واستغفري وعلى اي اساس يأخذون بنتج

----------


## كرزه صفرا

والله محد مرتاح ياختي

انا طلقت وعمري 20 تخيلي عشر ايام بالسفر اونه شهر العسل حسبي الله عليه يارب و11 يوم فبيت أهله يعني 21 يوم
عقب طلقني بعدها باسبوع حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيه الله ينتقم منه ويحرق قلبه مثل ما حرق قلبي
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم 
مثل ما سحبوني انا واهلي المحكمه ان شاء الله ادور فيهم الدنيا وينسحبووون
والله العظيم اذكر يوم الطلاق 1/8/2012 كان بشهر رمضان والله عند باب المحكمه ادعي واتحسب علييييييييييه
ان شاء اللله ربي ينتقم منه يااااااااااااااارب 
بحياتي كلها ما صحت مثل ما صحت نفس هالسنه .. 
والله اذكر ساعه 4 الفير ما ياني رقاد عقب اذن الفير وصليت .. وحاولت ارقد ما ياني رقاد من الضيج والقهر قعدت اصيح ساعه 5 والله ناس ناااااااااااااايمه وناااااااااااااس مقهوره 
يارب محد يعلم بهمي سواك فانصرني عليهم يارب

----------


## كرزه صفرا

حبيبتي الحمدالله الحضاااااااااااانه عند الام بدولتنا .. والابو غصب عنه خشمه يصرف على بنته رضى ولا انرض 
والله ظهريهن من عينه ... كوووووووووووني جبل قووووويه ... هاي بنتج ويخسى من يكون يشلها منج 
والله يهبي .. ثم يهبي هو واهله ... لا تتنازلين عنهااااااااااااا ابد .. بنتج تونس عليج ترتاحين من تشوفينها

----------


## mini_bunny

وانا بعد عمري 20 وأطلقت. وبدون سبب قعد يتفلسف شهرين بس أونا ليش إبات عند أمي لين اليوم أصيح علقني من عقبها اذا شهرين. وطلقتي 25 /6 وانا عروس جتلوني حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل. والله ينتقم ويعوضنا وانا لليوم أصيح ما عاد انه ما يستأهل بس أصيح على نفسي الي مثلنا صغير بعدنا اول طريق عشر دقائق وسنه يديده يرأب أتكون خير. والله ما اقدر ارجع شرات ما أنا قبل احس عمري مليون عيوووووز بنات بعمرنا يتزوجن بس نحن الله كريم

----------


## mini_bunny

شفوووع خل عنج المحامي وروحي خبري القاضي كل شي وصدقوني وياج الحققققققق. يخسون من عينهم والله ينتقم بإخوانهم وأهلهم عقب يحسون

----------


## شفوع

> حبيبتي شفوووع اصلن كل شي من صالحججججج حبيبتي يخسون هم حسبي الله ونعم الوكييييييييل هو اولا ما يصرف عليج ولا على بنتج وين دليلهم عليج الحكمه تحلف عالقران الدنيا مب فوضى انتي الله وياج واهلج ونحن وياج صلي على نبي واستغفري وعلى اي اساس يأخذون بنتج


فديتج ميني هو خلوها لصالحي!! لين الحين يدافعون عن ولدهم الزق ومطلعيني انا واهلي غلطانين مع انه الغلط راكبنه هو واهله من راسهم لين ساسهم وهم مايبوني بس مطولين الموضوع عشان (البيزاااااااااات) يبون بأي طريقه تسقط حقوقي بأي جذبه او اي شي يألفونه ومحاميهم مطمننهم انه القضيه لصالحهم 
وعادي فديتج بيحلفون على القران هذيل ناس ماتخاف ربها
اونه اذا تزوج هو وانا بتزوج على طوووول بياخذون البنت مني للاسف هالقانون ف الدوله انه الام اذا تزوجت الحضانه تسقط عنها

----------


## شفوع

> حبيبتي الحمدالله الحضاااااااااااانه عند الام بدولتنا .. والابو غصب عنه خشمه يصرف على بنته رضى ولا انرض 
> والله ظهريهن من عينه ... كوووووووووووني جبل قووووويه ... هاي بنتج ويخسى من يكون يشلها منج 
> والله يهبي .. ثم يهبي هو واهله ... لا تتنازلين عنهااااااااااااا ابد .. بنتج تونس عليج ترتاحين من تشوفينها


حبيبتي لين الحين لا يصرف علي ولا على بنته وهم رافعين قضيه انه انا اللي هجرته والله يعلم متى بتخلص القضيه عسب ارفع قضية نفقه 
لين الحين مستقوين علي وهو واهله والله
واونه هو واهله ندمانين انهم زوجو ولدهم
قطيعه
انا ندامه قد شعر راسي
والله قبل لا يخطبني 4 خطبوني الله يشهد بس نصيبي كان ويا هالخايس واهله اللي مايخافون ربهم

----------


## روح_الإمارات

صح حبوبة قوانين الدولة في صف المطلقة أو الحرمة الدنيا مب فوضى فيه قانون 
انتي مجرد ما تروحين المحكمة وتقولين هاجرنج وما يصرف عليج بتمشين في إجراءات الطلاق 

طنشي ولا تحتكين فيهم خلي كلامج مع القاضي بس وهدي بالج بعدج صغيرة على الكدر 

بنتج ما بياخذونها ما يقدرون وحتى لو خذوها في ها الزمن ما احد يربي عيالي احد 

و عن مطلقات ها الزمن كثرن المطلقات من كل الأعمار حتى مراهقات

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> شفوووع خل عنج المحامي وروحي خبري القاضي كل شي وصدقوني وياج الحققققققق. يخسون من عينهم والله ينتقم بإخوانهم وأهلهم عقب يحسون


صح مب دايما المحامي يمشي الأمور سيري روحج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> حبيبتي لين الحين لا يصرف علي ولا على بنته وهم رافعين قضيه انه انا اللي هجرته والله يعلم متى بتخلص القضيه عسب ارفع قضية نفقه 
> لين الحين مستقوين علي وهو واهله والله
> واونه هو واهله ندمانين انهم زوجو ولدهم
> قطيعه
> انا ندامه قد شعر راسي
> والله قبل لا يخطبني 4 خطبوني الله يشهد بس نصيبي كان ويا هالخايس واهله اللي مايخافون ربهم


قوليلهم أوكي أنا هجرت بس خليه يعطيني حقوقي و يوثق والحين برد معاه

----------


## شفوع

الله ينتقم منهم يارب العالمين
ولين الحين مب عارفه ارضي من سماي
شرات ماصيحوني كل ليله يعلهم يصحيون كل ساعه 
ف حياتي مادعيت على حد ولا كرهت ناس شرات هذيل
والله حتى ابويه المسكين اللي مايحب يسمع حد يرمس عن حد بس كاره هالناس كره العمى
ومطلعين ابوي المسكين غلطان يوم سكت وللاسف كان احتراما لهم وعشاني انا وبنتي وهذيل فسروها انه ابوي سكت لانه ضعيف ويدري انه بنته غلطانه!!!
ياربي بموت والله والله اكرههم
استغفر الله لو مايبت منه بنت جان خلعته من زماااااااان
الحمدلله على كل حال
و من الحين يقولون ولدنا بيتزوج ومادري شو

----------


## شفوع

اتخيلي قالو انه اذا برجع بيسكنوني ف هالملحق ولين الحين حاطين ف راسهم انه نحن الغلط والقضيه لصالحهم وهم مب خسرانين شي ولدهم بيتزوج وبيعيش حياته وانا مجرد من اتزوج بيسحبون البنت مني على طول او اتم بدون زوووووج طول عمري
والله خاطري يرد الزمن ورا وما اكون متزوجه واعيش حالي من حال البنات اللي ف عمري

----------


## mini_bunny

مااااالتت. مالت عليهم كلهم أبوج شرات أبوي يحترم الناس مب انه خوف بس الناس ما اقدررررر اتفووووو

----------


## شفوع

> مااااالتت. مالت عليهم كلهم أبوج شرات أبوي يحترم الناس مب انه خوف بس الناس ما اقدررررر اتفووووو


هيه والله
هذيل يبالهم ناس مب محترمين شراتهم
ياربي كيف انخدعنا فيه واهله و وافقنا عليه
صدق في ناس تمثيلهم ممتاز

والله خايفه معدلي ينزل هالكورس  :Frown:  من 13-12 مأجزين يعني صارلنا اسبوعين وانا ورقه وحده حتى ماقريت من هالمشاكل

----------


## mini_bunny

شفووووووع اهم شييييي دراستج. جتلي عمررررررج حق دراستج لانها هي ضمان لج ولبنتج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يمكن شفوع لو ركزتي في الدراسة شوي تطلعين من ها الجو 

ومثل ما خبرتج طنشوهم صج وروحي للمحكمة و قوليلهم أبا جيه وجيه وجيه بس ما أريد منه شيء 
خلهم يتكلمون لين يشبعون وخل يتزوج بتادبهم حرمته

----------


## mini_bunny

الله كريم والله ما بينسانا حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## شفوع

جلاب هذيل 
يوم يبون الوحده يحطونها فوق راسهم
و روح فديتج هذيل بعدج ماعرفتيهم لهم بارض حق اليهال خاصة انها اول حفيده بيسوون اي شي بس عسب يحرقون قلبي

والله ماخلو فيني مخ حق الدراسه
انا اللي درجاتي ماتقل عن 80 نزلت بشكل فضيع

----------


## شفوع

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
يارب ارني انا وخواتي ف القروب عجائب قدرتك ف اللي ظلمونا 
امين يارب

----------


## mini_bunny

أللهم أميين اهم شي دراستنا ونبعد هالمخلوقات وقت دراستنا. والحين فأينلات الله يوفقنا

----------


## شفوع

هيه والله
ان شاء الله خيييير

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الله يوفقكن يا. خواتي. الصغيرات. 
وأهم. شيء. دراستكن. والله. لا ريل ولا. أحد.

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> يارب ارني انا وخواتي ف القروب عجائب قدرتك ف اللي ظلمونا 
> امين يارب



اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب

----------


## mini_bunny

وحده بنت بنت عمي هي كبري عشرين هم مب من النوع الي يلبس قصير واستايل اجنبي ورسمه أنجلش. الصراحة حاولت أحسن الظن. من أطلقت أستوو يباتون عند أخت طليقي بشهور وسؤالف وبيسيات وتلبس مثلي وتدري انه طليقي يعيش عند أخته وأمها هي الي تشجع عنبو حشموووو أنتو تقربولهم يوم يو يخطبون سوو لكم طاف ويو عندي ها بروحه يضيج والله شو هالاهل نفاق نفاق ولا ويوم خذته كانو يسبونهم. ويوم أطلقت حلو فعينهم حتى بنت عمي والله انقهر ناس عندهم اهل وأيدهم وحده ونحن مالت

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حبيبتي خليه يتهنون فيه برايهم ركزي على عمرج بس على راحتج بس

وان كان على الأهل ترا ها الزمن الكل نفسي نفسي إلا من رحم ربي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

اااااامين يا شفوع

----------


## شفوع

اتخيلو
ريلي قال اذا بترجعين الملحق موجود واذا مابترجعين كيفج هالرمسه قبل اسبوع + هو واهله دافعو عن عمارهم وطلعوني انا واهلي غلطانين + مستحيل يتغيرون
محتاره اردله ف هالملحق واعيش ويا اهله الجذابين وهو مب راضي يتغير ولا ايلس ف بيت اهلي واسمع جذباتهم ف المحكمه واتريا ورقة طلاقي!!
ياربي والله راسي دار مب عارفه شسوي

----------


## mini_bunny

من وين ياروحححح هالفتره مثل الوقت ها أنا باجي عن عرسي ثلاثين يوم احاول اشغل نفسي احس مب مستوعبه للحين

----------


## شفوع

احيانا احس انه الطلاق راحه لي بدال هالناس اللي لاقدروني انا ولا قدرو طيبه واحترام اهلي واعتبروها خوف بس عقب اقول اطلق وانا ف هالعمر وانحرم من الزواج طول عمري عشان بنتي

----------


## mini_bunny

حبيبتي شفوع. 
صلي الاستخارة. اولا 
عقب فكري انتي شو الأحسن لج وشوفي اهلج شو يقولون 
وانا من رأيي دام ريلج بيحترمج وبيصطلب ويحفظ لج كرامتج رديله أحسن البنت تتربى بين أمها وأبوها.

----------


## mini_bunny

كلمة مطلقه وايد صعبه شفوع وخصوصا يوم انتي المنقهره وهو عايش حياته ردي والله يهدي نفوس

----------


## شفوع

> حبيبتي شفوع. 
> صلي الاستخارة. اولا 
> عقب فكري انتي شو الأحسن لج وشوفي اهلج شو يقولون 
> وانا من رأيي دام ريلج بيحترمج وبيصطلب ويحفظ لج كرامتج رديله أحسن البنت تتربى بين أمها وأبوها.


للاسف ميني حبيبتي مب راضي يصطلب ويشوف عمره صح واللي يسويه صح 100% ونفس الشي اهله مايشوفون ان ولدهم غلط واذا ولدهم غازل عادي مايعيبه شي لانه اونه ريال والحرمه المسكينه جنه ماعندها قلب ولازم ما ادخل ف طلعات ولدهم باختصار اللي قالوه انه ولدهم كل شي يسويه صح وتزوج عشان يرتاح بس ما شاف الراحه من هالزواج (جنه انا اللي ذقت الراحه يوم عاشرته وعاشرت اهله) اونه ندمانين انه زوجو ولدهم

----------


## شفوع

المصيبه ميني يبين من حركاتهم انهم مايبوووني 
واذا اذا رجعت والله بس برجع عشان بنتي
لانه ابد ابد ابد مابيتغيرون ولايحسون بالغلط

----------


## mini_bunny

دام جي حبيبتي فكري مليييييون مره وحدي فبالج. الإيجابيات وسلبيات. وحاولي تستشير ين حد عنده خبره او ينفعج جوفي وين راحتج أنا الصراحة احترت وين انتي يغازل وانتي مرته يرضاها على أخته ولا امه ترضاها على بنته. اهلج إخوانج شو يقولون

----------


## شفوع

اتخيلي يوم قلت حق ابوه اتخيل ريل بنتك يغازل ولا يسويلها سالفه ترضاها على بنتك طبعا تم يدافع عن ولده وانه ولده مب جي وجي واكيد مابرضاها على بنتي وبنتي جدامها خيارين اما تطلق او اتمشي حياتها ( جنه انا تزوجت عشان اتطلق ) 
ا

----------


## شفوع

وانا متاكده اذا بنتهم طاحت ف هالموقف ابد ابد مابيسكت ولا بيرضاها عليها خاصةً هالناس

----------


## mini_bunny

حياتي شفوووع فكري مثل ما قلت لج وصلي

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

> بنات ربي يوفقكن ويسعدكن بحياتكن وهاه مب نهاية الحياة 
> 
> بنت الشوامخ سوري حبيبتي احيد انج انت وريلج وايد تحبون بعض 
> كنت اتابع تجهيزاتج للعرس والله انصدمت بس يعله خير لج يارب


هلا الغاليه
لا والله ماكنت احبه وااايد يعني حبيته لانه ريلي بس ولا للأسف كان مقصر جدا ومابتكلم عنه خلاص الله يستر عليه وعلى اهله وانا متأكده والكل يقول اني استاهل اللي احسن عنه وان شاء الله ربي يعوضني وكل اخواتي بهالجروب الازواج اللي يقدروووونا ويحترمووونا ويعيشوونا احلى عيشه ^_^

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

مارمت اقرى كل شي بس قريت ع السريع 

كرزه صفره  :Frown:  حسبي الله عليه صدق شعور يعور القلب وانتي تووج عروس

بس لاحظت انه ما شاء الله كلكن صغار يعني 20 سنه او 21

انا اكبر وحده فيكن ،، انا الحين 24 ،، بس الحمدلله مب خايفه ولا اشوف العمر عائق وكم حد خطبني بعد انفصالي عنه ،، بس مب مناسبين ، وانا ما اريد اشرد من الطلاق لاي زواج بس عشان ارتاح واتزوج بس ،، لو جي كنت بكون معرسه من فتره ،، بنات نصيحه اذا ياكم حد لازم تكونون مقتنعااات فيه 100% وما تاخذونه بس عشان ترتاحون من الطلاق ،، عشان ماتنعاد التجربه لا سمح الله ،،، وان شاء الله الله بيعوضني وانا و انتم اللي احسن عنهم شيووخهم وتاج راسهم بعد


الحين عندي سؤال ،،، منو طليقها خطب ولا عرس ؟؟؟ وشو شعوورج

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

شفوووع قريت كل مشاركاتج واخر تطوراتج ،،
ماعرف والله شو اقول وشو الخير لج ،، صدق اني انقهرت وقلبي احترق عليج
بس بعد بخصوص انج ترجعين له ولا لاء ،، الله اعلم وين الخير لج

عليج بالاستخاره وشوفي هل تتيسر الامور انج ترجعين له ،، ولا الانفصال هو الحل الافضل

شي طبيعي الحضانه الحين لج ، بس لو مثلا انفصلتي عنه وعرستي ،، اظن الحضانه له
بس لو هو عرس الحضانه اتوقع تروح لامج ،، عند اهلج

محد فينا يعرف وين الخير لج ، ترجعين له ، ولا تتطلقين منه
الله بروحه يعرف ،، لو تطلقتي منه وخايفه ماتعرسين ،، ابعدي عنج هالافكار ،، ياما حريم مطلقات وعندهن عيال عرسن ،، وبنات عزابيه ماعرسن ،، 
واذا رجعتي له والله هداه بعد الحمدلله خير وبركه

طمنينا عنج

----------


## Ch3nel

اللي ما يباك لا تطيح تبغيه ..


عيشو حياتكم بالطول و بالعرض ..


اذا انتو حاطين ببالكم كابه و حزن راح تكونون حزينين محد بيحط السعادة و الحزن غيركم ..

----------


## mini_bunny

الله كريم. أنا بعده ما عرس ولا يفكر يعرس.

----------


## Ch3nel

> الله كريم. أنا بعده ما عرس ولا يفكر يعرس.



لا تعبين عمرج بمعرفة أخباره ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> اللي ما يباك لا تطيح تبغيه ..
> 
> 
> عيشو حياتكم بالطول و بالعرض ..
> 
> 
> اذا انتو حاطين ببالكم كابه و حزن راح تكونون حزينين محد بيحط السعادة و الحزن غيركم ..


رأيي من رايج شانيل 

بنت الشوامخ لا فديتج أنا أختكم العودة

----------


## mini_bunny

اللهم اني اسئلك ايماناً لايرتد ونعيما لا ينفذ ومرافقة نبيك محمد في اعلى جنة الخلد
و اللهم ان اسئلك ان ترزقني وترزق المسلمين والمسلمات من خير الدنيا والاخره اكثر ممانرجوه ويسر لنا كل عسير وصب علينا الخير صباً صباً صباً وارزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب وسخر لنا عبادك

----------


## شفوع

الف الحمدلله على كل حال
والله احيانا الطلاق راااحه بس لو كان الريال صدق ريال يطلق بدون لف ولا دوران ولا خريط

من اللي صار هالايام استنتجنا انه هو واهله حضرتهم مايبوني ارد بس جي يقولون عسب اتنازل عن كل شي وهو يوم عرف انه برد عشان بنتي تم يهدد وخلاني اكره العيشه وياه ويتريا اقوله ابا الطلاق عسب يصير خلع واتنازل عن كل شي ويسير ياخذ اللي ف باله 

ماقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

وفعلا اللي مايباك لاتطيح تبغيه
وهو مايباني ولا فكر ف مستقبل بنته وانا خلااااااص عفته

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شفوع. حبيبتي. خليج منه. انتي لا تبدأين. بالطلاق. خليج صامدة. 
و مثل. ما قلت. الطلاق. أحيانا. راحة.

----------


## جروح ^_^

السلام عليكم 
انا بديت اول خطوة ورحت التوجيه الاسري 
وان شاء يرضى يطلق من غير لف ودوران 
وانا متنازله عن كل شي بس بنتي

----------


## شفوع

> شفوع. حبيبتي. خليج منه. انتي لا تبدأين. بالطلاق. خليج صامدة. 
> و مثل. ما قلت. الطلاق. أحيانا. راحة.


هيه انا ماببدا بس والله ياروح انه وهو واهله يالسين يلعوزوني يلفون ويدورون ويجذبون عشان انا اطلب الطلاق

----------


## شفوع

> السلام عليكم 
> انا بديت اول خطوة ورحت التوجيه الاسري 
> وان شاء يرضى يطلق من غير لف ودوران 
> وانا متنازله عن كل شي بس بنتي


وعليكم السلام حبيبتي
توني ادري انج منطلقه شراتنا  :24: 
اختي لو المشكله بتنحل واتحسين في امل يتعدل كملي وياه بس اذا حسيتي خلاص مامنه فايده ولا امل يتغير شرات اللي عنده الصراحه طلاق راحه ونفس ما قالت الاستشاريه يوم قلت عشان بنتي قال لاتفكريييين ف بنتج انتي عيشي عشان نفسج وبنتج بروحج بتربينها احسن تربيه وبتعرس وبتروح بيت ريلها ان شاء الله وانتي اتضيعين شبابج ويا هالريال اللي مايستاهلج!!!! ولاتتنازلين عن ولاشي بنتج لج يعني لج وسالت استشارين بالنسبه لهالموضوع الا اذا كنتي غير مؤهله للتربيه لاسمح الله

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

روح الإمارات العمر كله يارب ، ونحن كلنا خوات والفكر متقارب مب مهم كم العمر ^^

شانيل صح كلامج اكيد ،، بس والله احيانا غصبا عنج تتذكرين وتنقهرين 

ميني بني اللهم امين

عييل انا سمعت من مصادر أن بيخطب مادري بيملج ،، بكل صراحه حسيت بخنقه وتميت اصيح
الحين مايهمني اعرف شو صار معاه ، لاني اللي متأكده منه أنه بيندم لانه والله صعب يحصل وحده تصبر وتتحمل مثلي
والله لو اقولكم ،، يعني من ابسط الاشياء اللي استووت ،، بنات عمه رقصن في ملجتي عقب مادخل شو رايكم قمة النذاله ويوم دخلت بروحي اول شي محد رقص، وعادي يسلم عليهم باليد وغيره من امور ابدا ما تناسب عاداتنا وتقاليدنا ،، ويباني اسمع معاه موسيقى ويزعل اذا تضايقت من هالشي ،، احس انه مايعيبه التزامي مع اني الحمدلله مب متشدده بس اخاف ربيي ،، يباني اكون نفسهم اكون نوعا ما تحرره عادي عندي ايلس مع عيال عمه ع الغدى ونسولف والخ ،، وانا خبرتهم لو اموت ما بغيير عاداتي الاصيله اللي ربوني عليها اهلي ، وماريد اغضب ربي عشان انسان ولو كان زوجي
غير تدخلات امه الله يسامحها ، تتدخل في لبسي ستايلي وغيره ، انا هالشي صبرت عليه ( مع انه ذوقي اللهم لك الحمد راقي وهم ذوقهم جدا غير يحبون الاوفر ) ،، المهم هي بكل شي تكون معاه ولو غلط ،، اونه طاعة الزوج واجبه ،، اقول لها هيه واجبه في امور ماتغضب الرب ،، كل شي ولا زعل ولدها ،، استغفر الله حتى لو مايرضي الله ،، وانا هالتربيه والدلع انا تحملت نتايجهم بالأخير ،، 
المهم الله يستر عليهم والله منقهره الناس تدور بنت جي بس هو يبا العكس


جروح الله يكتب لج اللي فيه الخير يارب ،، ويسهل عليج جميع امورج ويعوضج خير سواء تميتي معاه ولا انفصلتي


وانا مع شفوع صح كلامها ،، ولا تضحين بحياتج عشان بنتج ،، اكيد بنتج اغلى شي عندج
بس اقصد بعد فكري في مصلحتج وصلي استخاره ،، والله ان شاء الله بيتكفل فيج انتي وبنتج ،،
يعني احس حرام الوحده مثلا لما تتطلق ترفض المعاريس عشان بنتها ،، ان شاء الله لكل شي حل والدوله الحمدلله مع الحرمه وحقوقها ،، واذا الريال ما يصرف على بنته وغير مؤهل لتربيتها المحاكم تتصرف مب على كيفه ،، الدنيا هني امان وعادله الحمدلله


شفوع الله يسخر لج اللي فيه الخير ،، صدقيني هالانسان لو بيعرس ما بتاخذه الا اللي نفسه ،، الخبيثون للخبيثات
ولا وحده طيبه شراتج مايستاهلها الا طيب ،، الله كريم ،، شوفي شو بيصير ،، واكثر من الاستغفار

----------


## شفوع

امين يارب
صدقج والله
بس امه عندها وايد معارف بتخطبله 10 بدال الوحده وغير البنات اللي هو يعرفهم 
ان شاء الله حبيبتي

----------


## شفوع

الله يالدنيا السنه اللي طافت نفس اليوم كنت ف قسم دليل العروس وكان عرسي 5-1 يعني عقب باجر  :30:  والحينه!!  :33:

----------


## Mis angela

انضميت الكم بس اتريا ورقتي تطلع

----------


## شفوع

> انضميت الكم بس اتريا ورقتي تطلع


فديتج اختي
الحمدلله على كل حال
واذا كنتي مظلومه رددي حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
كم سنه استمر زواجكم؟ وفي بينكم عيال؟

----------


## Mis angela

استمر زواجي 20 سنه وبينا عيال 6

يمكن حالتي مأساويه اكثر منكم بس الحمد لله على كل حال 
وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

> استمر زواجي 20 سنه وبينا عيال 6
> 
> يمكن حالتي مأساويه اكثر منكم بس الحمد لله على كل حال 
> وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل



لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله  :Frown: 
عشرة 20 سنه ابدا مب سهل الانفصال من عقبها ،،

عسى الله يكتب لج الخير ،، دام انج معاه 20 سنه لا تتطلقين منه ، اذا فيه شي بينكم اصبري
بس انا ماعرف يمكن شي يستاهل ،، الله يسخر لج الخير الغاليه ويعوضج خير

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

شفوع عادي حتى لو امه تعرف كل بنات الامارات ، السؤال هو منو اللي بتوافق او اللي بتتحمله هو واهله 
طاف صدقيني راح يندم 

شفوع خلي هالتاريخ يمر عادي ولا تفكرين وتتذكرين شي  :Frown: 
التواريخ لها ذكريات مؤلمه
انا اكثر التواريخ اللي اتييب لي الكئابه 
تاريخ طلاقي
وتاريخ عقد قراني

بس احاول ما اركز بهالشي ،، واتفائل انه شي تورايخ حلوه راح تنضاف لحياتي

----------


## Mis angela

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> عشرة 20 سنه ابدا مب سهل الانفصال من عقبها ،،
> 
> عسى الله يكتب لج الخير ،، دام انج معاه 20 سنه لا تتطلقين منه ، اذا فيه شي بينكم اصبري
> بس انا ماعرف يمكن شي يستاهل ،، الله يسخر لج الخير الغاليه ويعوضج خير


الله العالم بما مضى 

وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شفوع طليقي امه تعرف نص بوظبي لا ولها معارف من الكبار والله الكل رفضه تزوج من الإمارات الشمالية 
واعتبري ها تجربة مريتي فيها لا تتذكرين منها إلا الزين لا تشوفين ورا أبد ترا والله بتتعبين

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> روح الإمارات العمر كله يارب ، ونحن كلنا خوات والفكر متقارب مب مهم كم العمر ^^
> 
> شانيل صح كلامج اكيد ،، بس والله احيانا غصبا عنج تتذكرين وتنقهرين 
> 
> ميني بني اللهم امين
> 
> عييل انا سمعت من مصادر أن بيخطب مادري بيملج ،، بكل صراحه حسيت بخنقه وتميت اصيح
> الحين مايهمني اعرف شو صار معاه ، لاني اللي متأكده منه أنه بيندم لانه والله صعب يحصل وحده تصبر وتتحمل مثلي
> والله لو اقولكم ،، يعني من ابسط الاشياء اللي استووت ،، بنات عمه رقصن في ملجتي عقب مادخل شو رايكم قمة النذاله ويوم دخلت بروحي اول شي محد رقص، وعادي يسلم عليهم باليد وغيره من امور ابدا ما تناسب عاداتنا وتقاليدنا ،، ويباني اسمع معاه موسيقى ويزعل اذا تضايقت من هالشي ،، احس انه مايعيبه التزامي مع اني الحمدلله مب متشدده بس اخاف ربيي ،، يباني اكون نفسهم اكون نوعا ما تحرره عادي عندي ايلس مع عيال عمه ع الغدى ونسولف والخ ،، وانا خبرتهم لو اموت ما بغيير عاداتي الاصيله اللي ربوني عليها اهلي ، وماريد اغضب ربي عشان انسان ولو كان زوجي
> ...


أن شاء الله اييج شيخ الشباب و ع فكرة عيبني دور الأخت الكبيرة هههههههه عسب جيه شادة الحيل

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> استمر زواجي 20 سنه وبينا عيال 6
> 
> يمكن حالتي مأساويه اكثر منكم بس الحمد لله على كل حال 
> وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


وحق شو الطلاق خويتي خلاص خليه برأيه بس على الأقل فوق عياله إلا إذا كان يشرب فها شيء ثاني

----------


## شفوع

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
> عشرة 20 سنه ابدا مب سهل الانفصال من عقبها ،،
> 
> عسى الله يكتب لج الخير ،، دام انج معاه 20 سنه لا تتطلقين منه ، اذا فيه شي بينكم اصبري
> بس انا ماعرف يمكن شي يستاهل ،، الله يسخر لج الخير الغاليه ويعوضج خير


صدقج مب سهل وكيف باع العشره بسهوله بس للاسف خلاص اطلقو ويمكن الطلاق خيره بدال لايتربون بين مشاكل الام والاب 
وفعلا يمكن شي يستاهل
الحمدلله على كل حال
والله يقدر حبيبتي واتربين عيالج احسن تربيه
والدنيا دوراه الله بيرويج فيه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> اللهم اني اسئلك ايماناً لايرتد ونعيما لا ينفذ ومرافقة نبيك محمد في اعلى جنة الخلد
> و اللهم ان اسئلك ان ترزقني وترزق المسلمين والمسلمات من خير الدنيا والاخره اكثر ممانرجوه ويسر لنا كل عسير وصب علينا الخير صباً صباً صباً وارزقنا من حيث لا نحتسب وسخر لنا عبادك


اااااامين يارب

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

هههههههه
ربي يحفظج ويخليج لنا روح الامارات ^^

يزاج الله خير امين والجميع ياااارب ما تتم فينا وحده بهالجروب الا واييها شيخ الرياييل ،، 

وشخباركم بنات ،، وشحال الضو معاكم بعده مب طايع يلبق خخخخخ وصلت لكم اخبار هالفيديو واااايد اشتهر :/ 


مس انجيلا ،، والنعم بالله ،، اصبري وتوكلي عليه وشوفي شو بيصير

----------


## شفوع

> شفوع عادي حتى لو امه تعرف كل بنات الامارات ، السؤال هو منو اللي بتوافق او اللي بتتحمله هو واهله 
> طاف صدقيني راح يندم 
> 
> شفوع خلي هالتاريخ يمر عادي ولا تفكرين وتتذكرين شي 
> التواريخ لها ذكريات مؤلمه
> انا اكثر التواريخ اللي اتييب لي الكئابه 
> تاريخ طلاقي
> وتاريخ عقد قراني
> 
> بس احاول ما اركز بهالشي ،، واتفائل انه شي تورايخ حلوه راح تنضاف لحياتي


المصيبه يا بنوته محد يعرف عن بلاوي ولدهم و اهله ومطلعين عمارهم ابرياااااء ومساكين و وصلتلي الاخبار انهم قامو يشوهون سمعتي بين الناس و ولدهم المسكين البريء .. كيف الناس ماتبين اتصدق!! اللي يعرفون اكيد مابيصدقون يعرفون انا بنت منو وكيف اتربيت بس اللي يعرفونهم ويسمعونهم خليها على الله 

صدقج ان شاء الله بتيي التواريخ الحلوه والقادم اجمل

----------


## شفوع

> شفوع طليقي امه تعرف نص بوظبي لا ولها معارف من الكبار والله الكل رفضه تزوج من الإمارات الشمالية 
> واعتبري ها تجربة مريتي فيها لا تتذكرين منها إلا الزين لا تشوفين ورا أبد ترا والله بتتعبين


هههههههههه هاي عيل اتعرف بوظبي وامارات الشماليه + بنات عمه وبنات خاله وربيعاته والمصيبه انه الناس عرفت طليقج واهله على حقيقتهم بس هذيل فيهم مكر وخبث انا ماتوقعتهم جي لين ماعشت وياهم
وطز فيه يتزوج ولا مايتزوج بس يفكني انا وبنتي من شره

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> السلام عليكم 
> انا بديت اول خطوة ورحت التوجيه الاسري 
> وان شاء يرضى يطلق من غير لف ودوران 
> وانا متنازله عن كل شي بس بنتي


لا اله إلا الله مب حلوة لما أشوف بيت مسلم يتهدم افففف الله يهدي ها الأشباه ويستوون رياييل 
جروح حاولي خويتي تصلحين الوضع

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> هههههههههه هاي عيل اتعرف بوظبي وامارات الشماليه + بنات عمه وبنات خاله وربيعاته والمصيبه انه الناس عرفت طليقج واهله على حقيقتهم بس هذيل فيهم مكر وخبث انا ماتوقعتهم جي لين ماعشت وياهم
> وطز فيه يتزوج ولا مايتزوج بس يفكني انا وبنتي من شره


صح قلعته والبنت لا هي اول ولا ااخر وحدة أهلها يتطلقون على العكس يتطلقون الأهل أحسن من تعيش في بيءة مب نظيفة 
وانتي بييج نصيبج بإذن الله اللي يقدرج

----------


## شفوع

> هههههههه
> ربي يحفظج ويخليج لنا روح الامارات ^^
> 
> يزاج الله خير امين والجميع ياااارب ما تتم فينا وحده بهالجروب الا واييها شيخ الرياييل ،، 
> 
> وشخباركم بنات ،، وشحال الضو معاكم بعده مب طايع يلبق خخخخخ وصلت لكم اخبار هالفيديو واااايد اشتهر :/ 
> 
> 
> مس انجيلا ،، والنعم بالله ،، اصبري وتوكلي عليه وشوفي شو بيصير


هههههههه هيه وصل لنا الفيديو اسبوع اللي طاف والله ناس فاضيه السلام عليكم جميعا نحن ف البررر وايد برد هني الضو مب طايع يلبق (واترد هي اتصب غاز like for the million time still the bind fire failing ) هي failing and failing وخلاص الحين بتنطفي ونحن ميتين برد يعني شو الترتيب (خلاص ردو البيت) خلاص لازم انرد البيت هاهاهاهاهاها يلا بااااي

----------


## شفوع

من كثر ماشفت الفيديو وشفت الشباب اللي يطنزون عليهم حفظت الفيديو العبيط  :5:

----------


## شفوع

> صح قلعته والبنت لا هي اول ولا ااخر وحدة أهلها يتطلقون على العكس يتطلقون الأهل أحسن من تعيش في بيءة مب نظيفة 
> وانتي بييج نصيبج بإذن الله اللي يقدرج


هيه والله صدقج اختي جروح
امين يارب

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هههههه تصدقون ما شفته

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ههههه ناس فاضية

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

ههههههههههههههه ماشاء الله حافظه الفيديوو شفووع 
يلا شدي حيلج واباج جي تحفظين للدراسه


اما اهل ريلج قولي حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل >< وتذكري دام الله موجود في السما يحميج ، محد بهالارض ممكن يكسرج
كل شي راح يبين وشي ناس ماتعطي بناتها على طول يسألووون ويفصفصووون عدل عن الريااال واكيد بيعرفون بلاويه حتى لو اهله بينوو انه ملاك للناس

----------


## شفوع

> ههههههههههههههه ماشاء الله حافظه الفيديوو شفووع 
> يلا شدي حيلج واباج جي تحفظين للدراسه
> 
> 
> اما اهل ريلج قولي حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل >< وتذكري دام الله موجود في السما يحميج ، محد بهالارض ممكن يكسرج
> كل شي راح يبين وشي ناس ماتعطي بناتها على طول يسألووون ويفصفصووون عدل عن الريااال واكيد بيعرفون بلاويه حتى لو اهله بينوو انه ملاك للناس


ههههههههه ان شاء الله
و حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على ريلي واهله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

صدقيني بيي اليوم اللي تشوفين كيف الله ينتقم لج فيهم وعن تجربة ساعتها بتحسين بشيء غريب نشوة الانتصار

----------


## جروح ^_^

مافي مجال للاصلاح انا كارهتنه ومب طايقة اشوفه

----------


## جروح ^_^

عمري 32 وضيعت 3 سنوات معاه ما ابا عمري يضيع اكثر

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لا اله إلا الله

----------


## mini_bunny

والله بنات الله يعينا أحس انه صغار على هالهم اليوم أنا رايحه المول ويا أمي. دخلنا تويز أر اس أنا أموت بالباربي كنت وافقه أطالع قالت لي تبينها خذيها أنا خفت لو اقول هيه أتقولي انتي كبرتي على جي أشياء. بالعكس قالت لي انتي بعدج صغيره مب شرط الطلاق يكبر العمر الله كاتب هالشي. وكل له نصيبه انتي حبيتيه من قلبج وانتي انظلمتي والله بياخذ حققج والله كريم واخيرااااا غرفتي بتخلص

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يكتب لنا الخير بناااااات. واهم شي يا شفوع أنا وانتي والي تدرس دراستنا اهم شي. عقوبة تيريزا اكون او لا اكون ونحن بنكون. بنشتغل عقب ما بنعتاز حد

----------


## شفوع

> عمري 32 وضيعت 3 سنوات معاه ما ابا عمري يضيع اكثر


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
عسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم
صدقج اختي كله ولا العمر يروح وانتي مب مستانسه 
اهم شي راحة البال
بس ان شاء الله مايكون بينكم عيال

----------


## شفوع

> الله يكتب لنا الخير بناااااات. واهم شي يا شفوع أنا وانتي والي تدرس دراستنا اهم شي. عقوبة تيريزا اكون او لا اكون ونحن بنكون. بنشتغل عقب ما بنعتاز حد


امين يارب
صدقج ميني اهم شي دراستنا وان شاء الله اعوض الكورس الياي
هالكورس وايد مشاكل صارت فيه وان شاء الله افتك منها لين الكورس الياي وماتزيد
والله يقدرنا ونشتغل ولا نلجأ لحد

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هييه والله خواتي حياة أي حرمة عندها شهادة غير غير وعاد لو اشتغلت روعة 
من تجربتي الحمدلله اشتغل حتى لما طليقي كان يقطع عن عيالي المصروف الحمدلله ما ينقصهم شيء الحمدلله وحتى لما رفعت دعوى زيادة نفقة مب من حاجة لا أريده اادبه بس واذكره أن عنده يهال 

ميني باني عادي فديتج أنا العيوز تييني حالات احب أأخذ لعبة عادي 
خواتي أنتوا بعدكن صغار عيشوا حياتكن بالطول والعرض وانسوا الماضي خلاص

----------


## mini_bunny

ههههه روح حسستيني أمي أنا عمرها اربعين وما تقول حق عمرها عيوز ههههه واتقول. انه لو تضعف شوي بتكون أحلى واحلى عنا هههههههه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ما شاء الله الله يعطيها الصحة و يخليها لكم

----------


## mini_bunny

امين ويخليج لعيالج ملل وايد

----------


## روح_الإمارات

اااامين

هههههههه ههههه هههههه خلصت الإجازة هههههه

----------


## mini_bunny

هيه والله. مليت احس أبا شي يديد غير الشوبينج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ههههه سيري نوادي سينما

----------


## mini_bunny

سينما ملل نوادي ما يخلوني

----------


## mini_bunny

يعني لو فشارجه وجي عادي بس فالعين اكرهها جي يتعقد أبوي شوي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هييييه ممكن تسيرين البحر

----------


## شفوع

صبااااااااحوووو
كيفكون
شو يديدكن
انا يديدي اني حاسه بتأنيب ضمير الاجازه راحت ولاسويت شي
خواتي شو الدرجات اللي اتحسونها اوكي وممتازه بالنسبه لطالبات الكليات والجامعات !
احيانا اييب درجه عاديه واقول افففف وايد نزلت

----------


## روح_الإمارات

بي بي بنت أقصد. بلس. بس. سي. انتبهي

----------


## شفوع

مافهمت  :15:

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

قاعدة اقرا ردودكن والله قلبي يعورني 

حسبي الله على ريال ظالم ومب قد المسؤولية وعلى باله بنات الناس لعبة حسبي الله عليه دنيا واخرة 

لاتحاتون ان شا الله بييكم نصيب احسن عنهم ورياييل يعرفون قدركم 

الله المستعان

----------


## شفوع

> قاعدة اقرا ردودكن والله قلبي يعورني 
> 
> حسبي الله على ريال ظالم ومب قد المسؤولية وعلى باله بنات الناس لعبة حسبي الله عليه دنيا واخرة 
> 
> لاتحاتون ان شا الله بييكم نصيب احسن عنهم ورياييل يعرفون قدركم 
> 
> الله المستعان


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم
الله كريم ياختي
وان شاء الله بيرزقنا شيخ الريايل مب اشباههم
الله كريم  :34:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> مافهمت


خويتي هاي درجات بي. بي بلس لو يبتيها في المساق أو المادة بتكونين في السيف سايد حتى معدلج في الكورس بيكون أوكي

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> قاعدة اقرا ردودكن والله قلبي يعورني 
> 
> حسبي الله على ريال ظالم ومب قد المسؤولية وعلى باله بنات الناس لعبة حسبي الله عليه دنيا واخرة 
> 
> لاتحاتون ان شا الله بييكم نصيب احسن عنهم ورياييل يعرفون قدركم 
> 
> الله المستعان


خويتي الله يصبرهن ويعينا على تربية عيالنا 
أما عن الرياييل ما شيء ها الزمن الأكثرية ذكور

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

أميرة الوجدان تسلمين واللهم امين

روح الامارات تعيبيني ردودج ما شاء الله كلها تشجيع وتفائل ^^ استمري

ميني بوني او بسميج ميني اسهل ،، اكيد بعدج صغيره ،، اصلا والله انا بهالزمن اشوف اللي اعمارهم بالعشرينات بعدهم ياهال  :Smile:  
واستانسي بحياتج

وانتي بعد شفوووع استانسي وشدي حيلج بالدراسه

انا انفصلت احيد على ايام الفاينل ،، صدق نفسيتي زيرو ولا درست بس الحمدلله الفاينال عندنا اكثر شي كتابه مب امتحانات ولا ماعرف شو كنت بسووووي

والحمدلله عدت على خير وتخرجت ،، وعقباااالكن حبيباتي وصدق الشهاده جدا ضرووريه سواء معرسه ولا لا

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

جروح حبيبتي الله يعووضج خير ولا تضيعين عمرج مع انسان مايستاهل صدق 
وقبل كل شي الاستخاره

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أخجلتيني بنت الشوامخ يزاج الله خير عاد وين شانيل عنج بتعطيج من الزين صج 
صح بنات العشرينات بعدهن صغار فديتنا تطلقنا في أحلى سنين عمرنا والله ياخي على قولة الإنجليز. سكروو ذيم 

الحمدلله خلصتي بنت الشوامخ

----------


## شفوع

> خويتي هاي درجات بي. بي بلس لو يبتيها في المساق أو المادة بتكونين في السيف سايد حتى معدلج في الكورس بيكون أوكي


ايووواا 
الله يقدرني وان شاء الله درجاتي ماتنزل ف الفاينل

----------


## شفوع

ان شاء الله بنوته حبيبتي
اليوم سمعت خبر ضايقني  :30:  مادري ليش

----------


## mini_bunny

أهلين بنات. شخباركم خير شفوع انشاء الله ليش متضايجه.

----------


## mini_bunny

أنا معدلي ثالثه كان ٣ بس يوم ملجأ التهيت. بالملجه والحب نزل معدلي عقب عرست والمشاكل. عقب معدلي وصلني إنذار معدلي 1.65 والحمد الله شاده حيلي بس لو ما يبت انك بنطرد هالكورس ادعولي بنات

----------


## mini_bunny

يعني ضمانه مادتين بي بي بلاس ووحده سي وو الثانيه سي بلاس بيرتفع ولا

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> ان شاء الله بنوته حبيبتي
> اليوم سمعت خبر ضايقني  مادري ليش


أن شاء الله اللي تدرس منكن معدلها يرتفع قولوا اامين 
شووووو الخبر

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> أنا معدلي ثالثه كان ٣ بس يوم ملجأ التهيت. بالملجه والحب نزل معدلي عقب عرست والمشاكل. عقب معدلي وصلني إنذار معدلي 1.65 والحمد الله شاده حيلي بس لو ما يبت انك بنطرد هالكورس ادعولي بنات


لا بإذن الله بترتفعين وبقلج شيء سبحان الله أي حرمة في دوامها تطلق ما ادري ليش نشاطها يزيد ودوم تتكرم صدقيني يو كان دويت. يو كان هاندليت شفرت خخخخخ

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> يعني ضمانه مادتين بي بي بلاس ووحده سي وو الثانيه سي بلاس بيرتفع ولا


دزي ميني وانسي الحبيب

----------


## شفوع

الله كريم خواتي  :Smile: 
الموضوع ماينقال على العام
المهم
شو اخر مستجداتكم!
مافي يديد!  :5:

----------


## mini_bunny

ماشي يديد على حطت ايدج. 
وماشي غير أني ازرع لمزرعة سنافر

واذا حابه تشكين خاص وتفضفضين أنا البنات عندج
وووو بس

----------


## شفوع

> ماشي يديد على حطت ايدج. 
> وماشي غير أني ازرع لمزرعة سنافر
> 
> واذا حابه تشكين خاص وتفضفضين أنا البنات عندج
> وووو بس


ههههههه حبيتها مزرعة السنافر اللي ف الايباد
وانا يديدي احاتي تطعيم بنتي عقب باجر  :24:  
ميني امتحنتو فاينل ولا بعدكم!

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> ماشي يديد على حطت ايدج. 
> وماشي غير أني ازرع لمزرعة سنافر
> 
> واذا حابه تشكين خاص وتفضفضين أنا البنات عندج
> وووو بس


انتي مزرعة السنافر وأنا على لعبة الماي وصلت قبل الأخير صعبة أو زومبي قيمتها الحمدلله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> ههههههه حبيتها مزرعة السنافر اللي ف الايباد
> وانا يديدي احاتي تطعيم بنتي عقب باجر  
> ميني امتحنتو فاينل ولا بعدكم!


شفوع ياني فضول أبا اعرف خبريني على الخاص

----------


## روح_الإمارات

و لا تحاتين التطعيم خويتي عليج بالكمادات و. الدواء اللي يعطونج إياه وشدة و بتزول

----------


## mini_bunny

هههههه روح. وشفوع المزرعة مأخذه وقتي 

لا بعدنا هالشهر انشاء الله بنمتحن.

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يبالي انزلهاههههههه

----------


## mini_bunny

نزيلها وناسه والله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

صعبة ميني

----------


## mini_bunny

لا سهله وخرابيط

----------


## شفوع

انا كنت منزلتنها بس مول ماقرب صوب هاللعبه جان امسحها  :5: 

هيه حتى نحن هالشهر بس عندنا 3 امتحانات ميد تيرم وعقب الفاينل ان شاء الله
وكيف درجاتج!

----------


## أميرة الوجدان

ماعليكم من اشباه الرياييل 

الي ماكملت دراستها تكمل 

والي ظروفها ماتسمح تكمل تقدم على وظيفة تبني نفسها من يديد تصرف على نفسها وعيالها تعيش بما يرضي الله وتسلي نفسها ويا عيالها 
وبتشوفون كلامي بيرزقكم ربي ازواج صالحين رياييل مب اشباه رياييل ويرزق خواتي وياكم امين

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> قاعدة اقرا ردودكن والله قلبي يعورني 
> 
> حسبي الله على ريال ظالم ومب قد المسؤولية وعلى باله بنات الناس لعبة حسبي الله عليه دنيا واخرة 
> 
> لاتحاتون ان شا الله بييكم نصيب احسن عنهم ورياييل يعرفون قدركم 
> 
> الله المستعان



حسبي الله عليه ألف مرررررررررررررررررررررررررره 
الله ينتقم منهم

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> الله يالدنيا السنه اللي طافت نفس اليوم كنت ف قسم دليل العروس وكان عرسي 5-1 يعني عقب باجر  والحينه!!



انا عقب شهر ذكرى ملجتي سبحان الله كيف العمر يمر ولا نحس فيه

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> استمر زواجي 20 سنه وبينا عيال 6
> 
> يمكن حالتي مأساويه اكثر منكم بس الحمد لله على كل حال 
> وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل



الله يهدي ريلج ويحنن قلبه ويبعد عنكم الشيطان
حرااام الطلاق خليه يتقي الله في العيال

----------


## كرزه صفرا

ربيعتي توام روحي ابوها توفى يوم الاربعاء رحمة الله عليه
وعلى كل الميتين الله يغفر لهم ويرحمهم برحمته

----------


## mini_bunny

والاه الحمد الله شفوووع بس لازم ما اييب دي وبكون فسليم. الله يعينا خواتي. ويرزقنا أجمعين بالخير شرات هم نحن مب هامينهم لازم ونحاول نحن انهم ما يهمونا ما عاد انه مثل هالشهر عرسي وكل دقيقه أموت كنت احسب اليوم حق عرسي والحين اتمنى فقدان ذاكره لها لوقت

----------


## mini_bunny

شدي حيلج شفوع

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> ربيعتي توام روحي ابوها توفى يوم الاربعاء رحمة الله عليه
> وعلى كل الميتين الله يغفر لهم ويرحمهم برحمته


الله يرحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين ويغمد روحهم الينة

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أن. الله مع الصابرين. شابات

----------


## جروح ^_^

روح كم من عيال عندج?

----------


## mini_bunny

اويييييييه

----------


## Ch3nel

> الله يهدي ريلج ويحنن قلبه ويبعد عنكم الشيطان
> حرااام الطلاق خليه يتقي الله في العيال




حبيبتي و الله ..


بي اليوم اللي بيحس بقدرج ..

----------


## شفوع

صدقج اميرة الوجدان الحينه صار هدفي اربي بنتي واكمل دراستي بس لو هذيل يفكوني من شرهم وظلمهم يسوون خير والله ملعوزيني تلعويز متى بيطلق وارتاح 


كرزه صفرا اكره شي التواريخ خاطري ما اتذكر اي تاريخ يذكرني فيه اليوم يوم عرسي  :Frown: 
والله يرحم ابو ربيعتج ويغمد روحه الجنه وجميع المسلمين يارب


ميني هيه حاسبي اتيبين دي تدرين احس نحن ماننلام ف ظل هالظروف لو نقصنا وان شاء الله بنعوض الكورس الياي وانتي بعد حبيبتي شدي حيلج


اوووب اوووب روح كل هالطلقات مره وحده  :Big Grin:  
هو لو ماطلقج كان بيكون شهر حلو خاصة ولادة بنتج بس سبحان الله عسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم واذا ريلي كان صدق ريال كنت بستانس على تاريخ اليوم

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> روح كم من عيال عندج?


حبتين. الله يحفظهم

----------


## روح_الإمارات

كل اللي تعرضتوا له. امتحانات. وربنا. يبا يقربكم. له أصبروا. وتذكروا أن 
الصابرين مثوأهم الجنة. 
لا تخلون. المشاكل. تأثر على تقدمكم في أي شيء لأن ما في أحد بيخسر إلا 
أنتوا

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

روح الإمارات هيه الحمدلله خلصت بس حاليا بطاااااليه وفراغ :"( والفراغ ابدا مب زين احس بوحده واتذكر اللي مضى =_= دعواتكن ابا شي يدييييد احس ملل وبوحده فظيعه ، اما اتوظف او يتقدم لي فارس احلامي هههههه ان شاء الله الجميع

شفووع الله يعينج اذا مشاكل تخص اهل ريلج ماعليه طوفي ركزي على دراااااستج و الله يفرج عليج يارب وتنتهي هالمشكله على خير في القريب ياارب

وميني بوني جوود لاااك بالدراسه ، ارفعي معدلج عالاقل بالأخير يكون 2.50 لانه اكثر الوظايف جي تبا مب اقل عن هالمعدل

كرزه صفرا الله يرحم ابو ربيعتج ويصبرهم على فراقه :"(

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

صح انا دخلت في أول المشاركات 
بصراحه وايد خطيره شانيل ماشاء الله عليييج ،، خصوصا يوم رحتي ملجة طليقج والله انج شجاعه عيبتيني
بس حبيت اكتب عن اعجابي هههه

----------


## شفوع

امين يارب بنوته حبيبتي وتنتهي المشاكل على خير ان شاء الله
والله يرزقج ويرزقنا الزوج الصالح حبيبتي عاجلاً غير اجلاً عسب ماتحسين بالوحده ههههه

----------


## شفوع

ههههههههههه توا يا على بالي شي
ليش مايسوون شريط توقيع حقنا
مثلا اللي بتعرس سوت لها واللي بتربي سوت لها واللي عندها ياهل سوت لها واللي بتضعف سوت لها واللي بتطلق ليش مافي!

----------


## mini_bunny

ههههههههههه حبيت الفكرة. 

وع بأجر دواءا ام

----------


## Ch3nel

حلوة ككككككككككككك

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لا اله إلا الله

----------


## جروح ^_^

الله يعينا ع الدوام

----------


## mini_bunny

اوييييه الرقاد ماياني ابد

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ميني. شكلج. شاربة. دلة. كرك. من. ورانا.

----------


## Mis angela

اللهم اشغلنا بطاعتك

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أاااامين

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يسألوني إلحريم. سافرتي. بصييئيح. ما يدرون

----------


## Mis angela

بقلولكم كلمني ريال قال انا ابغي ايي واخطبج ماعرفت شو اسوي !!!! اانا بعدني ماخذت الورقه ماعرفت شو اقوله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

قوليله ما استلمت. الورقة. بس. قوية. احس. الصراحة أحسن شيء

----------


## Mis angela

الاسبوع هذا جلسة حكمين والله يستر

----------


## Mis angela

احس من بعد هالجلسه بيوضح شي على الاقل اخذ ورقتي

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

هههه مس انجيلا خلييه يتريا اصلا انتي بعدج ما تطلقتي صح ؟؟
يمكن سبحان الله مايصير الطلاق وتتصلح الأمور وترجعين له ليش لا
الله يعلم الغيب
واذا الطلاق خير و راحه لج ، الله يكتب لج السعاده والتوفيق مع الانسان المناسب يارب


شفووع ليش هالشريط احس حزين =_= يعني لاحظتي كل شي يكون لمناسبات سعيده
الطلاق يعني كل مابتشوفين توقيعج بتتذكرين وتحسين بخنقه
يعني ننسى موضوع الطلاق نهائيا أحسن ،، انا يعني ما احس عمري مطلقه عادي حالي حال اي انسانه عزابيه
حطي عن بنووتتج فديتها الله يحفظها ^^ او عن الدراسه

----------


## mini_bunny

مس أنجيلا الله يهدي الجميع ويكتب لج الخير انتي ونحن وين ماكنا ويحمينا من شياطين الانسسسسسسسس والجن 

اووووف كيف أتخلص من حبي البنات كلهم يقولون أني رجعت شرات قبل ويهي نور واستويت حيويه 


بس داخلي لا احس من ناحية حيويه وعايشه حياتي هيه. بس حبه للحين لا احس بعدني ومتامله

----------


## mini_bunny

آفا عليج روح اليوم برقط ثمان شكلي لأني راقده ثلاث ساعات بس

----------


## Ch3nel

> اوييييه الرقاد ماياني ابد





> صح انا دخلت في أول المشاركات 
> بصراحه وايد خطيره شانيل ماشاء الله عليييج ،، خصوصا يوم رحتي ملجة طليقج والله انج شجاعه عيبتيني
> بس حبيت اكتب عن اعجابي هههه




حبيبه البي ..



امممموااححح ..

----------


## Ch3nel

> اوييييه الرقاد ماياني ابد





> احس من بعد هالجلسه بيوضح شي على الاقل اخذ ورقتي




شو سالفتج حبيبتي ؟ 

عشان نساعدج و ندعمج ؟

----------


## Mis angela

انا ماحبه ابدا خلاص عفته لان المشاكل كبرت وايد وصار ضرب وضرابه قويه مع خواني 

عشت مأساه احس نفسي مرتاحه جيه ماافكر بالارتباط ابدا الحين بس على الاقل مابا اردله 
وكم مره استخير بس مرتاحه عند ابوي مابا ارد

----------


## Mis angela

يمي تصوروا ؟؟؟


اليوم ياني الدوام يبا يشوفني 

ماخليته قلت للسكيورتي يمنعه يدخل عندي

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

مس انجيلا ،، انتي ما شاء الله عشتي معاه 20 سنه ،، وبينكم وايد عيال الله يحفظهم ويخليهم لج

فكري بحالج الحين وبحالج اذا تطلقتي ،، انا مايحق لي اتدخل انتي ادرى باللي شفتيه منه

بس بعد ، اكيد انتي صليتي استخاره ،، شوفي الموضوع كيف بيتم ،، 

يعني لو هو ريال يحبج ويخاف ربه ويحب عياله هذه الاشياء زينه
بس لو الحياه معاه جحيم وماتنطاق فخلاص ،، الله يكتب لج الخير الغاليه

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

بنات والله الطلاق هالايام انتشر بشكل مخيف نص الشعب استوى مطلق

وحده يحليلها نعرفها ملجت بالتاريخ المميز 12-12-12 ،، وصل لي خبر انها تطلقت  :Frown:  الله يعوضها خير

----------


## Ch3nel

كله و لا الضرب و الخيانه ..

وين ما تشوفين راحتج سوي ..

----------


## شفوع

مس انجيلا نصيحه نصيحه نصييييحه استخيري انا صارلي متزوجه سنه وبينا بس بنوته وحده بس الله يشهد شكثر صبرت عليه وماطلبت الطلاق بس ريلي ما منه فايده و عديم المسؤوليه وخاين و ولد امه ف ما بالج انتو بينكم 6 ما شاء الله فكري فيهم والله يعلم ب مشكلتج بس اذا فعلا فعلا الحياه ماتنطاق وياه وتقدرين اتفارقينه اشتري راحتج بس فكري ف حالتج عقب الطلاق مب اتصيحين واتعضين اصابعج من الندم لانه استغنيتي عنه فكري ف كل شي من الحين 

بنوووته صدقج والله الطلاق صاير شرات شربة ماي تدرين الطلاق مرحله عن مرحله اتكون اصعب يعني الملجه اهون عن المعرسه لانه الحمدلله مادخل عليها واللي معرسه بدون عيال اهون عن المعرسه بعيال لانه هي والياهل بيكونون الضحيه واللي بينهم ياهل واحد اهون عن 6 يالله الحمدلله على كل حال 

شانيل صدقج كله ولا الضرب والخيانه وللاسف شفت الخيانه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

مس. أنجيلا. فكري مليون. مرة انتي بترتاحين بس عيالج ما اعتقد 
انتي استخرتي وأنا. ماا أعرف. إلاافضل لج. بس ترا حياة المطلقة غير 
حياة عيال الطلاق غير. لو قبل تطلقتي ممكن. يتأقلمون. بس بعد 
عشرين سنة خلاص شباب. عيالج. فكري. في نكستهم. حزنهم. مب 
سعادتج بس. 
بما أن ياج الدوام يعني. يحبج مهتم فيج لا تضيعينه.

----------


## روح_الإمارات

خواتي إشحالكن و شو أاخر الاخبار.

----------


## Mis angela

كنت متأكده ان اكثركم بيلومني بس انا ارتحت جيه ة بعدين عيالي مشغولين وايد بدراستهم 
ولو يبون ايوني يوني 

وانا كم مره اصلي استخاره بس مرتاحه جيه والله

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يوفقج حبيبتي وين ما كنتي بس عطيه فرصه احس حرامي وآخر شي انتي أدرى. والله يوفقج وين ما كنتي ويوفق. بنات القروب 



شفوع علوم الدراسة

----------


## روح_الإمارات

صح الله. يوفقج. انجييلا. و يسعدج. وين ما. كنتي. بس. اللي فهمته 
عيالج بيتمون عندج

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

الله يكتب لج الخير مس انجيلا ويقدر لج الخير وين ما كان سواء معاه ولا مع حد ثاني 

الله يوفق الجميع يارب ، احس بضيق دعوواااتكم بنات =_=

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يفرج عليج حبيبتي ويفرج على هم كل مهموم

----------


## Ch3nel

مرحباً بنوتات ..



شحالكم ؟


اخر فترة كنت مشغولة و احينه فضيتلكم ..

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

يزاج الله خير ميني بوني ماقصرتي حبيبتي والجميع يارب


هلا شانيل كيف الحال
الله يووفقج وانا بعد والله انشغلت بآخر فتره

----------


## جروح ^_^

السلام عليكم 
شحالكم
بتخبركم انا رحت التوجيه وفتحت ملف وقالولي بيتصلون في ريلي بس شكله للحين ما عنه خبر لانه ما حتشر ولا قال شي 
في اليوم الي رحت لهم تلفونه كان مغلق

----------


## Ch3nel

ريلج يالس يستهبل ..



اسمحيلي عاسلوبي بس بكون صريحة وياج ..



يالس يلعب باعصابج ..



بس امسكي اعصابج و خلج قوية و لو شو ما استوى لا تطلبين الطلاق عشان تاخذين حقوقج كاملة مكملة ..




وانتي حرة تبينه و لا لا ..



بس لازم تتحملين نتيجة قرارج ..

----------


## Mis angela

الله يوفقكم يبتلي خدامه بس ماقدرت احطها على اسمي لان بعدني ماخذت ورقتي هل يجوز اسويلها ويزه على شهادة الراتب ؟؟ بليز فيدوني

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

السلام عليكم 

قريت الموضوع كامل  :5: 

كل الخوات الي تطلقوا ربي يعوضهم بالاحسن ان شاء الله

الافضل كل وحده تحاول تنسى وتبدى حياه يديده لان الحسره والندم والتفكير ما بتحل من الموضوع شي

انا قلت تحاول لان الامر اكيد صعب وموب هين ويباله رباطه جأش

اعرف كذا وحده مطلقه واخص الي عندهم عيال ندمانين مع ان رياييلهم سيئين بس يتم الياهل هو العقده الي فالمنشار

لان الطفل يحتاج لابوه ويحتاج لدوره في حياته والام مهما سوت ما تقدر تغلب دور الاثنين بالكامل

الي تطلقت بدون عيال تحمد ربها مليون مره لان الريال بيطلع من حياتها نهائيا اما الي عيلت الله يكون بعونها

عموما محد يطلع نفسه غلط وانا متاكده لو يلست مع طليق كل وحده بيقول كلام ثاني عسب جذيه ما احب احكم ع حد

بس اثنين ما اتقبلهم الي يشرب ويظرب مع ان في حريم يصبرون لين ينصلحون وفي رياييل يحسنون توبتهم

سبحان الله هذا مجرد كلام لاني ما عشت الشي والي تعايشه يكون وضعها مختلف ولو صبرت عشان عيالها ما الومها

كنت الوم الحريم في قسم الحياه الزوجيه الي يصبرون على اشيا وشويات بس الحين يوم صرت ام عرفت ليش

عرفت ان اليهال يكسرون ظهر الحرمه فعلا ما اتخيل عيالي يتربون عند غيري واشوف عيالي اشكثر متعلقين بابوهم واشكثر يحبهم

فما اتخيل اني يوم افرق بينهم ودايما اقول لريلي اباك تكون قدوتهم لاننا بطبعنا نحب نفتخر باهالينا

صعب في مجتمعنا الشرقي نشوف طليقين وعلاقتهم طيبه الغالب يشن الحرب بعد الطلاق ومحد يدفع الثمن غير العيال

الله يديم كل ريال ع راس حرمته وعياله ويصلح امورنا يارب

اخوي تزوج من وحده وابدا ما توفق وياها وصبر عليها سنتين وحاول يصلح من امرها وفشل

ما ابا اتكلم عنها بس سوت اشيا فضيييعه وكان ساكت وما اكتشفنا خرابيطها العوده الا من عقب كنا نعرف الامور الي ما تسود الويه مقارنه بالاخيرات

اهلها ما طاعوا يشلونها اخر مره و اعترفوا بغلطها العود مع ان اخوي كان ناوي يسامحها بعد فتره بس اصرت انها تروح

المهم الحين هي عند اهلها وهو ملج وبصراحه نحنا اصرينا عليه يعرس ويشوف حياته لان متاكدين ان ما منها فايده

طبعا هي ترمس علينا والرمسه توصل لان لازم بتطلع نفسها صح بس ما ردينا عليها ولا بنعبرها 

اهلها غيروا كلامهم من عقب ملجت اخويه ويبون بيزات ثم بيزات ثم بيزات لان عندها ولد

موب هامنهم اي شي ثاني موب هامنهم اخوي بس يبون بيزاته طلعوا ع اصلهم

المهم الي ابا اقوله ان القانون هنيه عاطي الحرمه اكثر عن حقها

وحتى الحقوقيين يقولون ان قانون الاحوال الشخصيه لازمه تعديل

بمعنى الزين والشين موجود فالجنسين طيب اذا الحرمه تزوجت ريال موب زين تتطلق والغالب يتنازلون

عسب يفتكون بمعنى اخر تخلع نفسها وفي حد ما يتنازل بس اغلب الي اعرف تنازلوا 

مع ان لو هي كانت موب غلطانه ولا تبطرت وماديه كل واجباتها وحطوا تحت هالكلمه مليون خط اشوف انها تاخذ حقها

مع ان امي ما تحب وتقول يولي النسيب الخايس ويا بيزاته ما بنتريا منه شي والبيزات عمرها ما تبري هالجرح

في فتره من حياتي كنت اعارضها بس كل ما كبرت كل ما صارت افكاري مشابهه لان الحياه تعلم وتغير الانسان

قبل كنت اقول لو ريلي فكر يعرس بسوي وبسوي لكن الحين اقول برايه يطلقني وما ابا منه شي وبعد كم سنه الله اعلم 

شو يصير تفكيري الي ابا اوصله ان الانسان يتغير تفكيره باشيا معينه مع الوقت وفي اشيا تخليه ينجبر ويتنازل مثل الاطفال

ودايما يحسن الظن برب العالمين وانه بياخذ الحق لكل مظلوم مهما طال الزمان

المهم اشوف البنات الي في حالهم ومظلومين يتنازلون والي بطرانه او مقصره في حقوق ريلها تطالب بحقوقها كامله مكمله

بعيد الشر لو اختلفت مع ريلي ما اظن بسوي جذيه واتضارب وياه عالبيزات بتنازل واحتسب اجري عند الله علشان عيالي 

لكن لو الريال تزوج حرمه موب زينه يتدبس فيها طول عمره ولا يطلقها لان القانون معاها

واذا طلقها يدفع دم قلبه عليها سنين طويله 

ولا اذا هي شافت لها شوفه ولا طلعت موب قد المسووليه سارت وطلبت الطلاق

وطلقوها من ريلها فالمحكمه وبعد يدفعونه عسب تعيش حياتها بالطول وبالعرض

لازم يراعون الاثنين لان الريال بعد يبا يرد يتزوج ويفتح بيت جديد والله يعين الي يبتلي بحرمه او ريال ما يخافون الله

مع اني انثى لكن اتمنى ان الامور دايما تكون في مصلحة الطرفين وطبعا لكل حاله ظروفها الخاصه الي ما نعرفها

اتمنى محد يزعل من كلامي بس تفاعلت ويا الموضوع وايد

تصدقون والله قلبي يعورني يوم اخوي يدعي ع حرمته لان صدق احس بحرقة قلبه يوم يقول الله لا يسامحها لا دنيا ولا اخره

ع كثر ما سويت لها ما بان بعينها سبحان الله الدنيا صارت بالعكس

اول مره اسمع ريال يقول جذيه لان متعودين على هالجمله من الحريم

وسلامتكم  :34:

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

> الله يوفقكم يبتلي خدامه بس ماقدرت احطها على اسمي لان بعدني ماخذت ورقتي هل يجوز اسويلها ويزه على شهادة الراتب ؟؟ بليز فيدوني



ما يصير اختي لان ملف الهجره يكون باسم الزوج

الا الارمله والمطلقه تقدر تفتح ملف هجره باسمها

وانتي بعدج انتظري اخر تطورات موضوعج

----------


## شفوع

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> قريت الموضوع كامل 
> 
> كل الخوات الي تطلقوا ربي يعوضهم بالاحسن ان شاء الله
> 
> الافضل كل وحده تحاول تنسى وتبدى حياه يديده لان الحسره والندم والتفكير ما بتحل من الموضوع شي
> 
> انا قلت تحاول لان الامر اكيد صعب وموب هين ويباله رباطه جأش
> ...


اللي ايده ف ماي مب نفس اللي ايده ف نار
ومب كل الحالات نفس اخوج
على العموم مشكوره على النصايح والله يعوض اخوج
ويوفق المتزوجات ويعوض المطلقات

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

> اللي ايده ف ماي مب نفس اللي ايده ف نار
> ومب كل الحالات نفس اخوج
> على العموم مشكوره على النصايح والله يعوض اخوج
> ويوفق المتزوجات ويعوض المطلقات


صح ايدي الحمدلله موب فالنار بس تراني احاول احس وجع كل انسان

لان هالشي ممكن يصير لاي حد ودوام الحال من المحال ولالا

ومحد قال كل الحالات نفسه تراني قلت كل حاله ولها ظروفها

ومثل ما في رياييل ظالمين في حريم ظالمات والله ياخذ لكل واحد الحق

في سنة 2005 تغير قانون الاحوال الشخصيه بس هالتغيير خلى بعض الحريم يستغلونه بطريقه سيئه

لدرجة ربيع ريلي تضارب ويا حرمته فساروا مركز الشرطه وريلي كان موجود

الظابط يقول للريال اذا وياها مطلقات فالدوام اغسل ايدك ترا هم الي يخربون مخ بعض وبيعلمونها اطلبي بيت ونفقه وخدامه وووو

يقوون راسها لين ما تخرب بيتها طبعا موب الكل بس في وايد ومحد ينكر ان هالشي موب موجود وانا روحي اسمع هالرمسه

المفروض وحده يوم تتشكى من ريلها الطرف الثاني يعقل موب يشحن لان مهما كان ما نعرف شو وجهة نظر الريال

عالعموم هذا موب موضوعنا هنيه 

ربي يسهل امور الجميع ويهدي لج ريلج ان شاء الله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> السلام عليكم 
> شحالكم
> بتخبركم انا رحت التوجيه وفتحت ملف وقالولي بيتصلون في ريلي بس شكله للحين ما عنه خبر لانه ما حتشر ولا قال شي 
> في اليوم الي رحت لهم تلفونه كان مغلق


رأيي من رأي شانيل يستهبل عليج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> صح ايدي الحمدلله موب فالنار بس تراني احاول احس وجع كل انسان
> 
> لان هالشي ممكن يصير لاي حد ودوام الحال من المحال ولالا
> 
> ومحد قال كل الحالات نفسه تراني قلت كل حاله ولها ظروفها
> 
> ومثل ما في رياييل ظالمين في حريم ظالمات والله ياخذ لكل واحد الحق
> 
> في سنة 2005 تغير قانون الاحوال الشخصيه بس هالتغيير خلى بعض الحريم يستغلونه بطريقه سيئه
> ...


خويتي في حالات طلاق بسبب الزوج وفيه حالات طلاق بسبب الزوجة و في حالات الاثنين مشتركين 
وفعلا اللي يأكلها اليهال عقب المطلقة حتى لو هي السبب في خراب بيتها

----------


## Ch3nel

ابتسامتي غير ..



انتي كلامج كلام ناس مثالين ..


انتي ما عشتي بالضروف و الوقت اللي نحن عايشينة ..


بالعكس قانون الامارات ينصف المطلقة و خل يدفع عشان يتادب و يفكر عدل قبل ما يبهدل بنت الناس مره ثانية ..



قل خيرا او اصمت ..

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

> ابتسامتي غير ..
> 
> 
> 
> انتي كلامج كلام ناس مثالين ..
> 
> 
> انتي ما عشتي بالضروف و الوقت اللي نحن عايشينة ..
> 
> ...



كيف ما عشت بهالوقت

حد قالج اني من اصحاب الكهف

مشكله يوم الواحد مايحب يسمع الا الرمسه الي تعيبه

كلامي كان واضح وبرد اعيده

الريال الي ظلم حرمته تاخذ حقها بس الريال الي انظلم من ياخذ له حقه

وانا ماقلت الا كل خير وما غلطت ع اي اخت هنيه عسب تقولين لي

قل خيرا او اصمت

غريب امرج كنت ع بالي بنتناقش نقاش متحظر

عالعموم موفقات جميعا

----------


## جروح ^_^

روح ما اعتقد ريلي يستهبل لاني اعرفه لو عارف جان قال شي بس يمكن هم اتصلو فيه وكان تلفونه مغلق وبيتصلون قبل الموعد

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> بنات والله الطلاق هالايام انتشر بشكل مخيف نص الشعب استوى مطلق
> 
> وحده يحليلها نعرفها ملجت بالتاريخ المميز 12-12-12 ،، وصل لي خبر انها تطلقت  الله يعوضها خير



خيره واختارها الله ... نحن ما نعلم الغيب وكل شي مكتوب ونحن في بطون امهاتنا ... ربي يرزقها ويرزقنا بولد الحلال ..... 
عقب شهرين بدش 21 ..... يارب ما تخلص هالسنه الا وانا فبيت ريلي يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## Ch3nel

> كيف ما عشت بهالوقت
> 
> حد قالج اني من اصحاب الكهف
> 
> مشكله يوم الواحد مايحب يسمع الا الرمسه الي تعيبه
> 
> كلامي كان واضح وبرد اعيده
> 
> الريال الي ظلم حرمته تاخذ حقها بس الريال الي انظلم من ياخذ له حقه
> ...




حبيبتي اللي يدق الباب يسمع الجواب ..


كلامج استفزازي من وجهه نظري ..


و المفروض قبل ما تكتبين تمرين عالصفحات القبلية و تقرين عدل و وبتفهمين قصة كل وحدة فينا ..



الشي اللي ينرفز انج تتكلمين عن قانون الامارات من ناحية المطلقات ..


و كاتبة حظرتج ان الطرفين يكونون مسالمين و محد يحقد عالثاني ..



انتي عايشة بزمن تتوقعين اي شي ..


دخيلج حبيبتي عن نقاش متحظر ..



تبين تتناقشين عندج قسم المناقشات مب قسم المطلقات ..


هالكلام أنا ارمس فيه عن عمري ..


و عكلامج ها يعتبر نقاش ..



اذا انتي مب قد النقاش احس انج ما تفتحين باب انتي في غنى عنه ..

----------


## كرزه صفرا

الله يعوض اخوج ياختي 
الريال حالته اسهل عن الحرمه بواااااااااايد 
مثلا برمس عن نفسي اطلقت بعد شهر من العرس
اول شي خسرت كوني بنت
استويت من المطلقات
والناس رمست عني لاني اطلقت بسرعه 
ام هو شو خسر .... ؟؟ ولاشي بيزات بيرد اضعافهن 
وووبكل سهوله بيخطب وبيعرس
اما البنت بتقعد تتريا وتتريا .... صح ارزاقنا على رب العباد 
...........
ماعرف كيف هالرياييييل والله لو رسولنا موجود ما ضن بيصير اللي يصير الحين
كان يوصي بالنساء خير
كان يقول عليه السلام رفقا بالقوارير 
ليش كل شي استوى عاد ليش بعض الناس ما يردهم خوف من الله ما يردهم ان وراها موت وقبر وحساب والوقوف امام الله .... 
ليش استوت اعراضنا علوج بحلوجهم ليش اللي يسوى واللي ما يسوى يتكلم فينا 
............... ماعرف شو كتبت بس الشي الوحيد اللي ابـــــــــــــــاه ه حقي من كل من ظلمني وتكلم فيني
الله لا سامحهم ولا حللهم لا دنيا ولا اخره

----------


## كرزه صفرا

محلا صوته 

http://www.mp3quran.net/newMedia.php...shatri/009.mp3

----------


## كرزه صفرا

بنات بســــــــــــالكم شو الشي الزين اللي حصــــــــــــــــــل لج من بعد الطــــــــــــــــــــلاق .....؟؟؟

برمس عن نفسي وان شاء الله كل وحده تقتدي بالثانيه 
اول شي كنت بحزززززززززززززززن من بعد الطلاق 
وكنت دايم انزل فيديوات من يوتيوب دينيه فحسيت هالشي
صبـــــــــــــــرني وقربني من ربي وااااااااااااااااايد 
والحمدالله انتهت عدتي وروحنا الحـــــــــج وهالشي ابد 
ما كنت متوقعه ولا كنت حاطتنه فبالي لاني كنت اشوف نفسي
صغيره ع الحج وفي وحده يزاها ربي خير شجعتني 

ابا نشجع بعض هاذي ايجابيات الطلاق  :Smile:

----------


## كرزه صفرا

وان شاء الله نتغير للاحسن وللافضل

----------


## كرزه صفرا

يارب الفرج وتنفيس الكرب وتبديل من هالحال الي احسن حال

----------


## شفوع

> كيف ما عشت بهالوقت
> 
> حد قالج اني من اصحاب الكهف
> 
> مشكله يوم الواحد مايحب يسمع الا الرمسه الي تعيبه
> 
> كلامي كان واضح وبرد اعيده
> 
> الريال الي ظلم حرمته تاخذ حقها بس الريال الي انظلم من ياخذ له حقه
> ...


بالعكس حبيبتي كلامج مب منطقي وفعلا ماعشتي اللي عشناه ولاتحكمين بس على تجربة اخوج الريال ياخذ حقه و زود اول شي ظلم بنت الناس ثاني شي اذا هو مب قد الزواج ليش يبهذلها وثالث شي كلمة مطلقه روحها اتكفي وتكسر الحرمه ورابع شي ترا مب كل الحريم تاخذ حقوقها بالعكس ينأكل حقهم انا جدامج 10 شهور ريلي معلقني ولا صرف علي ولا على بنته ولا شفت فلس منه ومب راضي يطلق عشان البيزات ومن هذاك الصوب يبا يتزوج ها مايسمونه ظلم!!!! ترا مب كل شي ف الحياه بيزات حتى لو الحرمه خذت حقوقها وهالحقوق ولا شي بالنسبه اللي سواه الريال ف الحرمه

ماقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على كل ريال ظلم بنت الناس وذلها وهي كانت معززه مكرمه ف بيت اهلها

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> كيف ما عشت بهالوقت
> 
> حد قالج اني من اصحاب الكهف
> 
> مشكله يوم الواحد مايحب يسمع الا الرمسه الي تعيبه
> 
> كلامي كان واضح وبرد اعيده
> 
> الريال الي ظلم حرمته تاخذ حقها بس الريال الي انظلم من ياخذ له حقه
> ...


هههههه أختي أولا لو الريال نفس الحرمة جان ما قال الرسول استوصوا بالنساء خيرا و رفقا بالقوارير بس جان بعد قال عن الرياييل أنا لو ريال و مطلق بسير بخطب وفي ها الزمن اربع واللي اباهن وبتزوجهن سواء ظلمت أو انظلمت

أقولج شيء لما تطلقين أو احد من قرايبج حبيباتج تطلق بتفهمين ليش شانيل جيه وشو الحياة اللي نعيشها

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> روح ما اعتقد ريلي يستهبل لاني اعرفه لو عارف جان قال شي بس يمكن هم اتصلو فيه وكان تلفونه مغلق وبيتصلون قبل الموعد


سوري و الله يسعدج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> بنات بســــــــــــالكم شو الشي الزين اللي حصــــــــــــــــــل لج من بعد الطــــــــــــــــــــلاق .....؟؟؟
> 
> برمس عن نفسي وان شاء الله كل وحده تقتدي بالثانيه 
> اول شي كنت بحزززززززززززززززن من بعد الطلاق 
> وكنت دايم انزل فيديوات من يوتيوب دينيه فحسيت هالشي
> صبـــــــــــــــرني وقربني من ربي وااااااااااااااااايد 
> والحمدالله انتهت عدتي وروحنا الحـــــــــج وهالشي ابد 
> ما كنت متوقعه ولا كنت حاطتنه فبالي لاني كنت اشوف نفسي
> صغيره ع الحج وفي وحده يزاها ربي خير شجعتني 
> ...


تبارك الرحمن حلوووو عقبالي ههههه يا حجة 
عن نفسي في البداية وايد تعبت بس عقب أولا عرفت نفسي أكثر حبيت نفسي أكثر ولدي كان مريض وأبوه رافض أني أتابع حالته الحمدلله عقب طلاقي ما خليت مستشفا إلا ووديته وعرفت شو عنده 
بنتي نفسيتها وايد وايد تحسنت لانها كانت وايد تشوف أبوها يضربني وايد مشاجرات وايد تدخلات بس عقب ما طلعت من بيته خلاص ارتاحت والخرعة اللي فيها راحت 
تعلمت وايد أشياء ما كنت متوقعة أني بتعلمها 
الحمدلله الحمدلله خذيت اللقب وخذيت معاه راحتي وراحة عيالي النفسية

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> بالعكس حبيبتي كلامج مب منطقي وفعلا ماعشتي اللي عشناه ولاتحكمين بس على تجربة اخوج الريال ياخذ حقه و زود اول شي ظلم بنت الناس ثاني شي اذا هو مب قد الزواج ليش يبهذلها وثالث شي كلمة مطلقه روحها اتكفي وتكسر الحرمه ورابع شي ترا مب كل الحريم تاخذ حقوقها بالعكس ينأكل حقهم انا جدامج 10 شهور ريلي معلقني ولا صرف علي ولا على بنته ولا شفت فلس منه ومب راضي يطلق عشان البيزات ومن هذاك الصوب يبا يتزوج ها مايسمونه ظلم!!!! ترا مب كل شي ف الحياه بيزات حتى لو الحرمه خذت حقوقها وهالحقوق ولا شي بالنسبه اللي سواه الريال ف الحرمه
> 
> ماقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على كل ريال ظلم بنت الناس وذلها وهي كانت معززه مكرمه ف بيت اهلها


حبيبتي شفوع الله بينصرج عليه و بتفرحين انتي وبنوتج وتذكري ان الله مع الصابرين

----------


## ليندااااا

الله يهون عليكم ويسهل أمركم خواتي

----------


## شفوع

> حبيبتي شفوع الله بينصرج عليه و بتفرحين انتي وبنوتج وتذكري ان الله مع الصابرين


امين يارب روح حبيبتي
الله يسمع منج

----------


## mini_bunny

بنات هاااااااي انااااا باك شخباركم 


شفوع شخبارج وآخر التطورات. وانتي شانيلللل. علوممكم بنات وكرزا 


وشو الامتحانات وياكم باجي أسبوعين بس وكروس يديد الله يوفقنا جميع

----------


## كاكاوالامارات

انا مطلقة من ثلاث شهور من عرسي ماتوقعت اني اكون يوم من الايام مطلقه وماعندى عيال والحمدالله على كل حال 
حسيت وعرفت لأول مره شعور وحده اي مطلقه وشي اكيد بتحسس واي من اللي حواللي حتى دموع عيني ما طاعت توقف 
لا شغل ولا مشغله ولا وظيفه ولا سياره ولا مال ولاشي وقام وزني يزيد وكل احسه مالي خلق حق اي شي 
وصرت اغار من خواتي واخواني لانه الكل معرس وعنده حد يشاركه في كل شي ويشتغلون ويسوقون سيارات وانا الوحيده بروحي بالبيت وي ابوي وامي الله يحفظهم لي

----------


## كاكاوالامارات

مع مرور الايام بديت بفكره مشروع صغير حقي يساعدني وينسيني شوي
سويت مشروع لبحوث والتقارير وملفات الانجاز للطالبات وغيره ومشروع التوزيعات لجميع المناسبات هذا المشروع حسن من دخلي شوي 
لاني ماحب اذل عمري لحد وطلب وشوى ارتحت

----------


## mini_bunny

حبيبتي وانا مثلج مطلق شهرين وأطلقت بالله الله كريم ومرحبابج فالقروب

----------


## كاكاوالامارات

بس احس وايد اهملت نفسي وشكلي احس كبرت وايد

----------


## كاكاوالامارات

وما زلت احس غير ماعرف شسوى

----------


## كاكاوالامارات

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## كاكاوالامارات

اهلين يوم شفت لقروب دخلته

----------


## روح_الإمارات

مرحباً ملايين كاكاو 
و عسى أن تحبوا شيئا و هو شرا لكم وحلو منج انج فتحتي لج مشروع تابعي خويتي وتتطوري فيه واشغلي كل وقتج فيه كل ثانية فيه لان وقت الفراغ للمطلقة خطر لها عن جد مب زين 
الله يوفقج خويتي وأهلا بيج معانا

----------


## كاكاوالامارات

امين يارب
واهلين بلكل

----------


## mini_bunny

أنا هههههه كل شي أهملته الا شكلي بس الحمد الله مع الصلاه والقران الاستغفار تحسنت ايد وبنات القروب. ما قصرن كلنا خوات وانتي اختنا.

----------


## كاكاوالامارات

شي اكيد الصلاه والاستغفار والدعاء
وسورة البقره كنت اقريها كل يوم عسب ايني نصيب وعرس وكل ما اي حد يتقدم حقي يهون وكذا مره صار حقي هالموقف 
وكل ما اقري البقره ارتاح ويوم استوا نصيب ما كملت ثلاث شهور وطلقت لانه طليقي ما مال عرس يوم انه ماقد العرس ليش خذني والله كريم
بس الحمدالله ثقتي برب العالمين كبيره
والحمدالله على كل حال

----------


## جروح ^_^

انا الحين وجي عصبية بعدين الله يستر شو بيصير فيني

----------


## mini_bunny

حياتي والله الله كريم والله ما بيضيع حقنا ابد. واتمنى هالشي من قلبي انه انعرس وهم يسمعون وينقهرون لأنهم فرطو فيينا وهم متأكدين انه حياتنا بتوقف. عليهم الله يحقق الي نباه وبالخير. بس اهم شي اهتمي بنفسج وشكلج وكل شي

----------


## mini_bunny

جروح وليش العصبيه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هيه والله ليش العصبية

----------


## روح_الإمارات

مرحباً حريم اشحالكن شو مسويات وشو آخر آخر الأخبار

----------


## Ch3nel

الحمد لله بخير و سهاله ..

----------


## شفوع

اهلين صبايا شخباركم

شو اليديد

ميني حبيبتي الدراسه اوكي مشيه حالي وباقي الفاينل وان شاء الله انخلص على خير

عيل انا عكسكم اتمنى هو يعرس قبلي عسب ما ياخذون بنتي  :Smile:

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> انا مطلقة من ثلاث شهور من عرسي ماتوقعت اني اكون يوم من الايام مطلقه وماعندى عيال والحمدالله على كل حال 
> حسيت وعرفت لأول مره شعور وحده اي مطلقه وشي اكيد بتحسس واي من اللي حواللي حتى دموع عيني ما طاعت توقف 
> لا شغل ولا مشغله ولا وظيفه ولا سياره ولا مال ولاشي وقام وزني يزيد وكل احسه مالي خلق حق اي شي 
> وصرت اغار من خواتي واخواني لانه الكل معرس وعنده حد يشاركه في كل شي ويشتغلون ويسوقون سيارات وانا الوحيده بروحي بالبيت وي ابوي وامي الله يحفظهم لي


.................................................. ...

انتي نفسي بالظبط كل خواني وخواتي مستقرين الا انا نصيبي مطلقه
ومحد غير امي وابوي راحمني ... الله يطولهم بعمارهم لان بدونهم انا ميــــــــــته لان البقيه ما فيهم خير .... كلن نفسي نفسي .... يارب تيسر اموري وتزوجني وتزوج كل مطلقه وتعوضنا عوض خير يارب وتفرجها علينا

----------


## شفوع

> .................................................. ...
> 
> انتي نفسي بالظبط كل خواني وخواتي مستقرين الا انا نصيبي مطلقه
> ومحد غير امي وابوي راحمني ... الله يطولهم بعمارهم لان بدونهم انا ميــــــــــته لان البقيه ما فيهم خير .... كلن نفسي نفسي .... يارب تيسر اموري وتزوجني وتزوج كل مطلقه وتعوضنا عوض خير يارب وتفرجها علينا


كلنا نفس الحاله يا امي انا عقب 3 شهور ف عرسي وانا ف بيت اهلي ولين الحين مادري اقول للاسف ولا الحمدلله لاني حملت منه لانه ماكنت ابا اللي ف بطني يتهبذل والف الحمدلله لانه الله رزقي بأحلى بنوته بس للاسف مب مخليني ف حالي
حتى انا جي بنات عمي والعايله كلها ما شاء الله مستقرين الا انا وامي وابوي وايد تعبت نفسيتهم خاصة اني بجر وجي صار فيني 
يالله الحمدلله على كل حال
وكل اللي يالس يصير خيره

----------


## شفوع

> كلنا نفس الحاله يا امي انا عقب 3 شهور من عرسي وانا ف بيت اهلي ولين الحين مادري اقول للاسف ولا الحمدلله لاني حملت منه لانه ماكنت ابا اللي ف بطني يتهبذل والف الحمدلله لانه الله رزقي بأحلى بنوته بس للاسف مب مخليني ف حالي
> حتى انا جي بنات عمي والعايله كلها ما شاء الله مستقرين الا انا وامي وابوي وايد تعبت نفسيتهم خاصة اني بجر وجي صار فيني 
> يالله الحمدلله على كل حال
> وكل اللي يالس يصير خيره

----------


## mini_bunny

وانا مثلكم والكل مستقر والي بتعرس والأهل اونهم اهل شغالين معاير بس شو نقول حسبي يالله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## mini_bunny

تعالي شفوع ما شاء الله عليج كيف تحملتي الم الولادة ههههههه سوري بس احس انتي صغيره

----------


## غزل المياسة

بصراحة انا حابة اشاركم بالعكس الدنيا ماتوقف عقب الطلق بالعكس يمكن تكون بداية حلوة لكل مطلقه وانا عن نفسي مومتزوجه ومافكر اتزوج بسبة المشاكل اللي اشوفها وبسبب طلاق امي وابوي تعقدت اكثر لاني كل مرة متنقله مرة عند امي ومرة عند ابوي ومابغي اتزوج ولا سمح الله جي يصير فيني وابهدل عيالي 
وتقبلو مروري

----------


## غزل المياسة

للرفع

----------


## غزل المياسة

لللرفع

----------


## كاكاوالامارات

ااااااااااااااااابببببببببببببببببببببببببببا اعرس ادعولي ما ابا اكون مطلقه طول عمري وكون وحيده مابا 
العرس شي حلو فيه استقرار وامان 
والله يخلي ابوي وامي هم الوحيدين بالبيت معاي

----------


## كاكاوالامارات

بالعكس اختي غزل المياسه عرسي والكل بيفرحلج خفي الحمل على اهلج كل ابو وام يتمني الستر لبنتهم 
والاصابع تختلف ما كلهم نفس اهلج 
بالعكس فمثلا خواتي الخمسه كلهم ازواجهم يموتون عليهم ويغارون ويحبوهم وعايشين حياتهم حلوه ومافي بيت مايخلي من المشاكل مدام التفاهم موجود والحب موجود فخلاص تمشي الحياه حلوه
لاتاخذى افكار وانتي عارفه الاصابع مانفس الشي
والله يرزقج يارب ويحقق لج كل احلامج

----------


## جروح ^_^

انا طبيعتي عصبية ومهنة التطريس اتشيب الراس 
وعدم استقراري واني ع اعصابي مخلتني عصبية اكر

----------


## روح_الإمارات

غزل. خويتي. مب شرط جربي الزواج. لا ترفضين. وأيد وأيد حريم أعرفهم 
أهلهن متطلقين. بس هن ما شاء الله سعيدات في حياتهن. 

هي و الله أتمنى. اتزوج و استقر بس الحمدلله على كل. حال. 

جروح الدنيا ما تسوى

----------


## شفوع

> تعالي شفوع ما شاء الله عليج كيف تحملتي الم الولادة ههههههه سوري بس احس انتي صغيره


ههههههه ربج بعد
اتحملنا ونسينا  :5:  و دوم ادعي ف المستقبل اييب اخو او اخت حق بنتي ماباها اتم وحيده 
هههههه ماعليه فديتج حزت الحزه ماشي صغيره وكبيره وربج بيسهلها

----------


## شفوع

روح حبيبتي شخبارج
وشخبار ولدج وبنتج

مييييني شخبار الدراسه
باجر اول امتحان فاينل الله يستر

شانيل شو الاخبار خيتوو
شو يديدج

جروح اتعوذي من الشيطان ترا بالعصبيه محد ضار عمره غيرج امسكي اعصابج وخلج ريلاكس وكل شي بيهون وترا الدنيا والله ماتسوى حياه مؤقته مجرد امتحان والنتايج ان شاء الله ف الاخره

والله احيانا افكر اقول ليش نحن اتضيع ايامنا بالتفكير والهم ترا جي ما استفدنا شي على الاقل بدال هالاشيا انسوي شي لاخرتنا منها راحه نفسيه لنا ومنها نرضي الرب

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يوفقنا جميع أنا فأينلات من تاريخ 26 عندي اثنين وواحد 28 وواحد 29

----------


## شفوع

نحن بنخلص قبلكم  :29:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الحمدلله عال العال وانتي شو علوج 
حليلكن تذكروني لما كنت بالجامعة أيام الصبا وييييين زماااااااان

----------


## شفوع

> الحمدلله عال العال وانتي شو علوج 
> حليلكن تذكروني لما كنت بالجامعة أيام الصبا وييييين زماااااااان


يسرج الحال حبيبتي
ههههه يوم تتذكرين ايام الصبا تتمنين الوقت يرجعج ورا 
عيل انا تولهت على ايام الثانويه والفاونديشن وايام الحمل و للاسف الملجه والعرس وشهر العسل
يالله الله بيعوضنا خير
وكنت اتمنى اكون لابسه الابيض واكون ملكة هاليوم حق واحد يستاهل ويقدرني

----------


## روح_الإمارات

بإذن الله بيرزقج شيخ الشباب بس الصبر ولبسي الأبيض والأبيض بعد

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ما اصدق مرت عشر سنين على زواجي و الله الوقت يركض ها من علامات يوم القيامة 
أي صج ها الأسبوع كانت ذكرى طلاقي الرابعة ما اذكر أي يوم يمكن تسعة 

الحمدلله على كل حال أصلا تعودت على ها الحياة

----------


## mini_bunny

انتي تستأهلين كل خير حبيبتي روح الله يرزقج ويرزق البنات بكل خير

----------


## Ch3nel

اللهم اميييييييييييييين ..

----------


## كاكاوالامارات

انا خاطري اخذ الماجستير

----------


## كاكاوالامارات

بنات عندنا عرس عن قريب طبعا عرس وحده من اهلى واكثر عن اخت 
المشكله وايد اتأثر في العرس وانا توني مطلقه من قريب 
احس مابا اشوف حد اتحسس وطبعا بكون لابسه فستان وغيره 
بس وايد بكون متأثره وعادى اصيح 
بس من اسمع زفه او غيره اتأثر وذكر 
ماعرف شسوى

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> بنات عندنا عرس عن قريب طبعا عرس وحده من اهلى واكثر عن اخت 
> المشكله وايد اتأثر في العرس وانا توني مطلقه من قريب 
> احس مابا اشوف حد اتحسس وطبعا بكون لابسه فستان وغيره 
> بس وايد بكون متأثره وعادى اصيح 
> بس من اسمع زفه او غيره اتأثر وذكر 
> ماعرف شسوى


......................................

كوني قويه انا اذكر عقب طلاقي ب 4 شهور روحنا عرس نسايبنا وكنت كااااااااااشخه وعيبني شكلي  :Smile:  وتخيلي كنا قروب بنات روحنا نسلم ع وحده من هلي الا اشووووووووف عيوز اطالعني وكان انجلط تخيلي ظهرت ام طليقي وعععععععععع وتخيلي تاشر عليه العيوز حافظتني خخخخخ 
وعقب طيران الحمام عاد جاااااان اعاند وبطل شعري عاد من طوله ورحت استعرض عداله ..... 
والله احس نفسي مرتااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااحه والله موووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول مب مهتمه بطليقي ولا يهمني واذا رجع والله امسح فيه الارض .........  :Smile:  صدقيني ربي بيعوضنا عوض خير ...

----------


## كرزه صفرا

يالله يارب تبشر بنات قروبنا يارب بشرى خير وفرح وعوضنا وعوض كل مطلقه مظلومه الزوج الصالحه واسترنا بسترك يا ستير وارزق يارب كل بنت الزوج الصالح وكل متزوجه الذريه الصالحه

----------


## كرزه صفرا

مني ببيني يبالنا نتلاقا لانا بنفس الجامعه  :Smile: 


مي تو باجر او امتحان فاينال اي اس بي 2

----------


## شفوع

> بنات عندنا عرس عن قريب طبعا عرس وحده من اهلى واكثر عن اخت 
> المشكله وايد اتأثر في العرس وانا توني مطلقه من قريب 
> احس مابا اشوف حد اتحسس وطبعا بكون لابسه فستان وغيره 
> بس وايد بكون متأثره وعادى اصيح 
> بس من اسمع زفه او غيره اتأثر وذكر 
> ماعرف شسوى


نفس شعوري  :Smile:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> يالله يارب تبشر بنات قروبنا يارب بشرى خير وفرح وعوضنا وعوض كل مطلقه مظلومه الزوج الصالحه واسترنا بسترك يا ستير وارزق يارب كل بنت الزوج الصالح وكل متزوجه الذريه الصالحه


ااااااااامين

----------


## جروح ^_^

اليوم متصلين في ريلي التوجيه الاسري 
اتصل وهو هادي بس رافض الفكرة اونه بنته ومصلحته 
بس انا بالعنه

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

شحالكم الغاليات
الوايرلس مقطوع وللاسف ماقدر اشارك شرات قبل

دعوااتكم
انا كل ما انخطب احس بقلق وخوف من التجربه السابقه
وشي شخص تقدم لي بس كله احس بحزن وكئابه وخوف
الله يكتب اللي فيه الخير ويرزقني وياكن يارب ازواج صالحين يعوضنا الايام اللي فاتت من حياتنا مع تجاربنا السابقه

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

ككاو الامارات
انا بعد ذكرتيني في نفسي والله  :Frown: 

تدرين انا اليوم اللي تطلقت فيه كان عرس ربيعتي بنفس اليوم
دست على قلبي ولبست وتعدلت وتميت اضحك واسولف مع ربيعاتي محد يدري عني
يقولون يلا الحين الدور الياي عليج لان كان الشهر اللي عقبه المفروض عرسي


وكل ما اروح عرس و اسمع من الاغاني الاخ كان مهديني اياها ف ملجتنا احس قلبي يتقطع بس امسك عمري والهي نفسي

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

كلنا نفس الحاله بنات
انا بعد تخرجت قريب
والحين فااااضيه لا دراسه ولا اشوف ربيعاتي واحس بوحده فظيعه
ماقدر اسوق على كيفي ولا اطلع وايد والكل مشغول بحاله ،، و بعدني اتريا الوظيفه



كرزا صفرا
حبيت فكرتج
والحمدلله ،، صح انه الطلاق كسرني وحطمني
بس والله استويت اقوى و واعيه وفاهمه الدنيا والحين استويت اجرأ واقوى واخذ حقي واعرف اتعامل مع الريال بشكل افضل
ان شاء الله يكون خيره لنا

----------


## شفوع

بنووووووووته
لج وحشه دبوه
حبيبتي والله فرحتلج والله يجدم لج اللي فيه خير
لاتخلين الشيطان يلعب ف راسج 
استخيري واسألو عنه زين ما زين وعقب سوي اللي يريحج

هيه والله اخس شي الذكريات الله لايذكرنا فيها ان شاء الله 

والحمدلله عقب هالتجربه صرنا انعرف الريال اكثر طبعا ريال عن ريال يفرق وان شاء الله هالمره يعرف قدرج ويحترمج ويحطج ف عيونه

وعن الوحده ياختي كلنا نفس الحاله والله لايعه جبدي الحمدلله اسير الكليه شوي اغير نفسيتي مع انه اسير امتحن وارد هههه جني سايره اتسوق
اتصدقين عقب اسبوع بنخلص امتحانات يالسه احاتي كيف بتقبل الوحده
يالسه افكر اسوي رياضه وانزل كروشة الولاده  :7:  واحفظ سورة البقره  :2:  وووو بعد مافي شي
طبعا شي لابد منه كل ليله لازم اسهر ويا بنتي والحمدلله هاي روحها تسليه  :18: >>> من الوحده صرنا نستانس على السهر

----------


## mini_bunny

هي كرزا خلاص الأحد لو بداومين

----------


## mini_bunny

حليلنا والله كله نفس الإحساس الله يعوضنا خير. وشفوع ابدي رياضه. وكرزا أدرسي. وبالتوفيج جميعا

----------


## mini_bunny

هيييييه بنات لازم أتابعون النهائي. وإنشاء الله نفوووووز

----------


## شفوع

> حليلنا والله كله نفس الإحساس الله يعوضنا خير. وشفوع ابدي رياضه. وكرزا أدرسي. وبالتوفيج جميعا


الله كريم ياختي وبيفرج همنا قريب يارب

هيه والله يبالي ابدا عقب الامتحانات وياج

شو الدراسه وياج !

وياج حبيبتي

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

ان شاء الله الفوووووز لمنتخبنا

شفوع لاتحاتين بالاجازه سوووي هالاشياء اللي قلتي عنها وان شاء الله مابتحسين بالوقت
وكيف تحسين بالوحده ومعاج بنتج فديتها ربي يحفظها لانه اللي اعرفه البيبي واايد ياخذ من وقت الام ^_^ استانسي معاها والعبو مع بعض وجي ولاتفكرين بشي واستانسي مع اهلج

اما اللي متقدم،، لي يزاج الله خير .. ان شاء الله خير 
ماعندي ولا احساس حاليا واحس احيانا بكئابه وضيق يمكن لاني اتذكر الماضي او مالي رغبه ماعرف .. و صليت استخاره
وبنشوف عسى الله يجدم اللي هو مناسب لي وفيه الخير ^_^


الله يووفقكم الغاليات بالدراسه جود لااااك

----------


## mini_bunny

الحمدالله تمام حياتي شفوع شادين حيلنا

----------


## Ch3nel

حدي يوعانة ..


شو بتتعشون ؟

----------


## شفوع

> حدي يوعانة ..
> 
> 
> شو بتتعشون ؟


اوني صايره ما اتعشى -.-
عسب الكروشه اتروح  :24: 

ومن هذاك الصوب ف الكولج ازط زط  :18:

----------


## شفوع

> الحمدالله تمام حياتي شفوع شادين حيلنا


الله يبشرج بمعدل حلوو

----------


## كاكاوالامارات

ابا اااااااااااااااااااتوظف مليت من كثر ما اقدم 
بعيد مره ثانيه اقدم

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

ككاو الامارات انتي شكلج نفس حالتي
من 4 شهور اتريا بس محد اتصل ولا شي افففف حقدت عليهم :/ و كنت اتخيل انه الكل بيتصل فيني للوظيفه
يلا ان شاء الله بكل تأخيره خيره


تصبحوون على خير وكل ماتحبون وتتمنون يارب الغاليات ^^

----------


## Ch3nel

> اوني صايره ما اتعشى -.-
> عسب الكروشه اتروح 
> 
> ومن هذاك الصوب ف الكولج ازط زط




عاد أنا حدي يوعانة و ما قصرت

----------


## mini_bunny

بالعافيه عليج شانيللللل 
أنا صايره اكل وايد بس الأكل مادري وين يروح 
ويوم سويت مال الوزن والدهون لازم أزيد لازم أزيد 12 كيلو هههههه

----------


## هزووفه

ربي يوفقكن خواتي ..

وان شاء الله .. الله بيعوض صبركن خير يارب
وربي يرزقكن بشيوووخ الرياييل اللي يعزوكن ويرزوكن 
ويخافووون الله فيكن يارب ..

((دعوة من قلب من أخت لخواتها .. ))

----------


## روح_الإمارات

السلام اشحالكن خواتي الصغار

----------


## شفوع

وعليكم السلام اختنا العوده
يسرج الحال حبيبتي
من صوبج ..!

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

هزووفه امين تسلمين حبيبتي

روح الامارات

الحمدلله بخير 
ملل و فراغ والروتين نفسه
الحمدلله على كل حال

وانتو شحالكم

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> كلنا نفس الحاله بنات
> انا بعد تخرجت قريب
> والحين فااااضيه لا دراسه ولا اشوف ربيعاتي واحس بوحده فظيعه
> ماقدر اسوق على كيفي ولا اطلع وايد والكل مشغول بحاله ،، و بعدني اتريا الوظيفه
> 
> 
> 
> كرزا صفرا
> حبيت فكرتج
> ...



 :Smile:  بالعكس راحه من بعد الطلاق فكه منه هو واهله  :Smile:  .......

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هييييه والله فكه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> ربي يوفقكن خواتي ..
> 
> وان شاء الله .. الله بيعوض صبركن خير يارب
> وربي يرزقكن بشيوووخ الرياييل اللي يعزوكن ويرزوكن 
> ويخافووون الله فيكن يارب ..
> 
> ((دعوة من قلب من أخت لخواتها .. ))


الله يسمع منج خويتي

----------


## شفوع

ههههههه وفكتين بعد
الله بيعوضنا باللي احسن منهم ان شاء الله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ان شاء الله

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شفوع مافي أخبار عن ريلج

----------


## شفوع

> شفوع مافي أخبار عن ريلج


خليها على الله ياختي
ادعيلي الله يفكني من شره هو واهله

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يفرج همج قريبا وترتاحين

----------


## mini_bunny

حد يجوف تيريزا ام الرياييل

----------


## شفوع

> الله يفرج همج قريبا وترتاحين


امين يارب  :34:

----------


## شفوع

> حد يجوف تيريزا ام الرياييل


هههههههه سمعت عنها بس ماتابع المسلسل
امي كانت اتابعه

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يا رب يا شفوع تفتكين منه 

ميني قطعته بصراحة تعبت من شرها

----------


## كرزه صفرا

جمعه مباركه ان شاء الله تستجيب جميع الدعوات وتنفرج الهموم وتنفس الكروب اللهم بدل حالنا من هالحال الى افضل

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أن شاء اللله خويتي. كرزة

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

من ناحية الفكة
صدق فكة من اشخاص معينيين كانو يتدخلون بكل صغيره وكبيره
بصراحه مب هو بس ماله داعي اذكر صلة القرابه ><
اما ابوه كان وايد يحبني ولا عمره ضايقني وانا بعد والله حبيته ومانسيته

----------


## mini_bunny

جمعه طيبه وإنشاء الله دعوات مستجابة 

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب والأبصار 
ويا محول الحول والأحوال 
اقلب حالنا الي أحسن حال 


اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين 



وإنشاء الله منتخبنا يأخذ الكأس

----------


## كرزه صفرا

بنات حد يعرف رقم مطوع من العين ............؟؟؟ 
بيتنا مجلوب فوق تحت مشاكل كل يووووووووووووووووم الحين من سنه على هحال ...
كيف اعرف اذا في سحر او شي لان اللي يصير شي مب طبيعي  :Frown:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

اختي كرزة. شغلوا الرقية. في البيت. ؤ الحوش و سكروا. الأغاني. إذاكنتوا 
تسمعون. و شوفوا. الوضع. إذا. نفس الشيء. ييبوا. شيخ.

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

بنات انا اتصفح المنتدى من الايفون ويظهر لي الموقع غير عن لما افتحه باللاب توب
وبصراحه نص الردود والصفحات ماقدر اشوفها اللي تعرف طريقه تخبرني ><


كرزه صفرا اقري سورة البقره يومياً وخلي اللي في بيتكم يقرونها
لانها تبطل ان شاء الله السحر والعين

----------


## شفوع

مقهوووره من المس منقصتني ف الامتحان مع اني كنت حاسه حاله اوووكي  :4: 

ومن هذاك الصوب بنتي من 3 ايام على هالموال كلللللله اتصصصصييييح مادري بلاها ومن 3 اسابيع صارت خلاص ماترضع مني

----------


## mini_bunny

ونحن مثل حالتج كرزا كل يوم مشكله على أتفه الأسباب 


بنات أنا خائفه انطردددددددد وايد خائفه من الفاينلات

----------


## شفوع

> ونحن مثل حالتج كرزا كل يوم مشكله على أتفه الأسباب 
> 
> 
> بنات أنا خائفه انطردددددددد وايد خائفه من الفاينلات


بسم الله عليج ميني
لاتفاولين حبيبتي
ليش كيف درجاتج ف الكورس!!
وان شاء الله الفاينل ما يأثر عليج

----------


## mini_bunny

لا درجات الميدتيرم حلو حلوه بي بي وسي بلس وسي. بس المعدل مالي 1.65 إنذار ثاني كله من المشاكل بس الله كريم خائفه ما يرتفع أوجي

----------


## شفوع

> لا درجات الميدتيرم حلو حلوه بي بي وسي بلس وسي. بس المعدل مالي 1.65 إنذار ثاني كله من المشاكل بس الله كريم خائفه ما يرتفع أوجي


اتفائلي بالخير حبيبتي
وباقيلج سنه ونص ان شاء الله وبتتخرجين
واذا بعدكم مابديتو فاينل ذاكري وشدي حيلج من الحين 
اتحدي نفسج

----------


## Ch3nel

صح كلامج شفوع ..


و ما في شي اسمه مستحيل ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يب يب

----------


## mini_bunny

انشاء الله. والله ادرس وشاده حيلي والله يوفقنا جميع

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> لا درجات الميدتيرم حلو حلوه بي بي وسي بلس وسي. بس المعدل مالي 1.65 إنذار ثاني كله من المشاكل بس الله كريم خائفه ما يرتفع أوجي




ان شاء الله تكملين وما تنطردين ..........؟؟ تعرفين اذا عدد ساعاتج شوي بيرتفع باذن الله
بس اذا كان فوق 96 ساعه صعب يرتفع
جربي تنزلين برنامج يحسب لج المعدل ....؟؟؟ انا يوم حسبت ارتحت شوي 
عشان ما تمين ع نار ... 
ربي يوفقج والله اللي صار مب شوي

----------


## شفوع

> ان شاء الله تكملين وما تنطردين ..........؟؟ تعرفين اذا عدد ساعاتج شوي بيرتفع باذن الله
> بس اذا كان فوق 96 ساعه صعب يرتفع
> جربي تنزلين برنامج يحسب لج المعدل ....؟؟؟ انا يوم حسبت ارتحت شوي 
> عشان ما تمين ع نار ... 
> ربي يوفقج والله اللي صار مب شوي


كرزه فديتج بغيت اسالج كيف انعرف عدد الساعات
وابا البرنامج اللي يحسب المعدل لو ماعليج امر

صدقج ربي يوفقنا واللي صارلنا ابد مب شويه والله بيعوضنا ان شاء الله وسلاحنا شهادتنا محد بينفعنا
عاد انا الله يصبرني لين 3 سنوات ونص  :15:

----------


## mini_bunny

ههههههلا كرزا بعدني ما وصلت وانا عدت مواد بعد الله يوفقنا انشاء الله

----------


## mini_bunny

شفوع الايام تركض ركيض ما عليج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الله يوفقكن خواتي الطالبات أو اللي في البيت تتريا وظيفة 

اليوم كنت في التوجيه والمحكمة شووو ها شو كثر الحريم كلهن يا مطلقات أو يسوون إجراءات الطلاق الموضوع يخوف

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يعين

----------


## روح_الإمارات

اييييي والله

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> كرزه فديتج بغيت اسالج كيف انعرف عدد الساعات
> وابا البرنامج اللي يحسب المعدل لو ماعليج امر
> 
> صدقج ربي يوفقنا واللي صارلنا ابد مب شويه والله بيعوضنا ان شاء الله وسلاحنا شهادتنا محد بينفعنا
> عاد انا الله يصبرني لين 3 سنوات ونص


..................................


من موقع مال الجامعه 
مثلا انا هالكورس ماخذه 4 مواد (4*3) = 12 ساعه
يعني كل ماده 3 ساعات 

انا نهاية هالكورس بكون 33 ساعه ان شاء الله 

http://multqa.ae/forum/showpost.php?...32&postcount=2

----------


## كرزه صفرا

جربي هالبرنااااااااااامج ادق عن الموقع عشان يحسب المعدل
تحميل الملف

----------


## قلوب حلا

مرحبا بنات شحالكن .. الله يخليكم ضرووري ابا اكلم اي وحده فيكم على الخاص لاسبابي الخاصه بارك الله فيكم اللي تقدر ترمسني  :3:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أهلين عادي كلمينا ليش لا وعساه خير

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يفرج همج قلوب الحلا

----------


## mini_bunny

والامتحانات بدت  :1:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

الله يوفقكن خواتي

----------


## عيناويه جادة

الله يرزقكم بالزوج الصالح الي يسعدكم على قد نيتكم الطيبه 
ويعوضكم خير عن كل يوم مر عليكم بحزن او ألم يارب العالمين 

قريت الموضوع من بدايته لنهايته وواااااااااايد استفدت منه وغيرت مفاهيمي وحسيت فيكم والله 
حسيت اكثر شي ببوني وشفوع لانهم من عمري وكانوا فجروب تجهيزات العرس 
صح انا مب بشهر 1 انا شهر تسعه بس حسيت فيكم والله العظيم وكل كلمه حسيت بألمها ومرارتها رغم اني ماعشت هالتجربه الحمدلله


ماعليه حبايبي الله مايضرب بعصا ومثل ماياخذ يعطي 
بتعيشون الفرحه والسعاده وهالتجربه تخليكم اقوى وشخصيتكم اقوى بعد 
مثل ماقالت شموخ وحسيت من كلامها كيف صارت قويه بعد هالتجربه وتعلمت دروس من الحياه اكبر من سنها

والحمدلله نحن فدوله مب مقصره معانا يعني توقف مع الحرمه بكل ظروفها 
وبعد اهالينا هم سندنا وعزوتنا بهالحياه الله يخليهم لنا إن شاءالله ويطولنا بعمارهم والدراسه لاااتخلونها ابدا لانها ضمانج للزمن 
صج الزمن ماله أمان ولا الرياييل بعد والنسبه الي قلتوا عنها عن الطلاق مب هينه من جيه الدراااسه ثم الدرااسه ثم الدراسه 
هاي روح تقولكم عن الدراسه وكيف ضمنت مستقبلها بوظيفتها


اما الزواج ماله امان يمكن يستمر ويمكن لا انتي وحظج 
ومب معناته كل متزوجه يعني مرتاحه ومتهنيه جوفوا البيوت متروسه اسرار وهموم 
المتزوجه خايفه من ريلها وخيانته وخربطانه بنفس الوقت ماتقدر تتطلق لان مالها سند او وظيفه 
فوايد بيوت حالهم اسوأ من المطلقه بس مابيدهم شي غير الصبر والسكوت 


الله يعطيكم كلكم على قد نيتكم الطيبه 
وأن شاءالله مشاركتي ماأزعجتكم بس حبيت اكتب هالرد واكون صديقه لكم  :Smile:

----------


## Ch3nel

حياج الله حبيبتي ..



منورة و بالعكس نتشرف بوحدة شراتج ..

----------


## شفوع

> والامتحانات بدت


الاربعا بخلص ان شاء الله  :1:   :30:

----------


## شفوع

> الله يرزقكم بالزوج الصالح الي يسعدكم على قد نيتكم الطيبه 
> ويعوضكم خير عن كل يوم مر عليكم بحزن او ألم يارب العالمين 
> 
> قريت الموضوع من بدايته لنهايته وواااااااااايد استفدت منه وغيرت مفاهيمي وحسيت فيكم والله 
> حسيت اكثر شي ببوني وشفوع لانهم من عمري وكانوا فجروب تجهيزات العرس 
> صح انا مب بشهر 1 انا شهر تسعه بس حسيت فيكم والله العظيم وكل كلمه حسيت بألمها ومرارتها رغم اني ماعشت هالتجربه الحمدلله
> 
> 
> ماعليه حبايبي الله مايضرب بعصا ومثل ماياخذ يعطي 
> ...


فديتج عيناويه
والله اني اتذكرج ف قروب تجهيزات العروس مب ف قروبنا بس كنت اشوف يوميات قروبكم
وفعلا هالتجربه غيرتنا
مثلا انا قبل كنت واااايد خجوله و وايد ينأكل حقي بس الحمدلله الحينه صرت جريئه بس بالحد المعقول طبعا
والحمدلله اهالينا مب مقصرين الله يخليهم ويحفظهم لنا والله يقدرنا انردلهم الجميل
صح اني وايد تغربلت ف حياتي وانظلمت وانا ف هالعمر بس فعلا لولا وجود اهلي مادري كيف كان بيكون وضعي 
وفديتهم وايد مصرين اني اكمل دراستي يعرفون انه هالشي سلاحي ف الحياه لا ريل بينفعج ولا بطيخ

هيه فديتها اختنا العوده روح اتشجعنا على الدراسه عشان نضمن مستقبلنا واختنا المتوسطه شانيل اتشجعنا على الحياه وانه مب كل شي ف الدنيا ريال بالعكس شرات ماقلتي وايد معرسات ريلها يخونها ولا يضربها وماتقدر تطلق عشان ماعندها سند والزواج حظ او اتصيب او اتخيب

ويعطيج الف عافيه على كلامج اللي يقطر عسل
ونتشرف فيج يا احلى صديقه

----------


## Mis angela

الحمد لله حصلت على الطلاق عن طريق حكمين وحكمولي بالطلاق بس ابا اعرف الحين اجراءات طلب الحقوق وجيه يعني ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mini_bunny

من الأحوال الشخصيه اصلن المحكمه دايركت تحولج

----------


## Mis angela

هل يطولون ؟؟ شكرا

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

قلوب حلا اذا حابه تفضفضين حياج وان شاء الله نقدر نساعدج كلنا خواتج

----------


## Ch3nel

> الحمد لله حصلت على الطلاق عن طريق حكمين وحكمولي بالطلاق بس ابا اعرف الحين اجراءات طلب الحقوق وجيه يعني ؟؟؟؟؟




بعد ما تخلصين تسوين إثبات طلاق و جدام القاضي طالبي بكل حقوقج الشرعية نفقة العدة و المتعة و المؤخر او تفتحين ملف عشان حقوقج و تكتبين اللي تبينه 
و تسويله استدعاء و اذا ما يه يحكملج القاضي غيابي بس لازم يكون لج طوله بال

----------


## mini_bunny

يطولون لو هو يماطل

----------


## شفوع

> الحمد لله حصلت على الطلاق عن طريق حكمين وحكمولي بالطلاق بس ابا اعرف الحين اجراءات طلب الحقوق وجيه يعني ؟؟؟؟؟


الله يجدملج اللي فيه خير
ماعندي خلفيه عن اجراءات طلب الحقوق
ان شاء الله خواتي يفيدونج

----------


## Ch3nel

> يطولون لو هو يماطل




المحاكم ما تقصر بس يبالهم اشارة ..

----------


## شفوع

شو اليديد صبايا !

----------


## كرزه صفرا

احس اني تعقدت من عقب الطلاق صرت دووووووووووم اقول اشباااه رياييييل اللي من رحم ربي :/
اوقات ننخدع بالشكل الخارجي والمظهر وننسى الجوهر

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أنزين أشباه رياييل ليش تعقد تي ها الواقع

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أنجيلا ما اعرف شو أقولج

----------


## جروح ^_^

السلام عليكم 
يوم الاحد موعدنا مع التوجيه وريلي يقول ما يبا يروح اونه قولي شروطج هني وانا موافق وانا ما ابا منه الا الطلاق
اذا رحت بروحي عادي

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يهدي النفوس ويكتب لج الخير

----------


## Ch3nel

> السلام عليكم 
> يوم الاحد موعدنا مع التوجيه وريلي يقول ما يبا يروح اونه قولي شروطج هني وانا موافق وانا ما ابا منه الا الطلاق
> اذا رحت بروحي عادي




اول شي هاتي و رقة و قلم اكتبي انتي شو تبين بالضبط بس خلي كلمة الطلاق تطلع من حلجه هو مب انتي و خلج قوية و ليكون تخلين عمرج المسكينة ..


اذا تبينه يطلقج اطلبي طلبات تعجيزية و صدقيني بيقول بطلق بس اذا تبينه ها شي راجعلج ..


هو احسن تسيرين روحج و خلج قوية و تكلمي بثقة و أدب و ما عليج من ريلج 

اذا هو صدق يباج بيسوي المستحيل عشان ترجعيلة ..



ما عندكم سالفة تتعقدون و الله عيشو حياتكم و الحياة حلوة

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> السلام عليكم 
> يوم الاحد موعدنا مع التوجيه وريلي يقول ما يبا يروح اونه قولي شروطج هني وانا موافق وانا ما ابا منه الا الطلاق
> اذا رحت بروحي عادي


طعي إذا مصرة سيري بروحج واطلبي من المصلح أشياء انتي تعرفين ريلج ما يقدر عليها واصري عليها خليج واثقة من نفسج ترا المصلحين يعرفون كيف يلفون عليج ويقنعونج 
سيري بروحج بس ترا مب دائماً يدخلون الحرمة بروحها يقول لازم يحضر وما ادري شو والله يعينج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> اول شي هاتي و رقة و قلم اكتبي انتي شو تبين بالضبط بس خلي كلمة الطلاق تطلع من حلجه هو مب انتي و خلج قوية و ليكون تخلين عمرج المسكينة ..
> 
> 
> اذا تبينه يطلقج اطلبي طلبات تعجيزية و صدقيني بيقول بطلق بس اذا تبينه ها شي راجعلج ..
> 
> 
> هو احسن تسيرين روحج و خلج قوية و تكلمي بثقة و أدب و ما عليج من ريلج 
> 
> اذا هو صدق يباج بيسوي المستحيل عشان ترجعيلة ..
> ...


شانيل حق شو نتعقد كنا متزوجين خوان ميغيل. ولا غالب شلبي و لا يمكن مهند على العكس فكة

----------


## شفوع

> اول شي هاتي و رقة و قلم اكتبي انتي شو تبين بالضبط بس خلي كلمة الطلاق تطلع من حلجه هو مب انتي و خلج قوية و ليكون تخلين عمرج المسكينة ..
> 
> 
> اذا تبينه يطلقج اطلبي طلبات تعجيزية و صدقيني بيقول بطلق بس اذا تبينه ها شي راجعلج ..
> 
> 
> هو احسن تسيرين روحج و خلج قوية و تكلمي بثقة و أدب و ما عليج من ريلج 
> 
> اذا هو صدق يباج بيسوي المستحيل عشان ترجعيلة ..
> ...


حبيتج  :Smile:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

يب يب شفوع

----------


## شفوع

شحقه تتعقدون يا ماما!!!
انتو من هالصوب اتقولون اتعقدنا وهم من هذاك الصوب عايشين حياتهم ومستانسين وكل حرمه يشوفونها اتكون ف عيونهم احلى واحلى
خلوو التعقيد ف الصوب ترا مب كل الريايل شرات اللي كانو من نصيبنا للاسف
في ريايل ينحطون فوق الراس وريايل تحت نعال وكلن نصيبه على الله 

واللي يابه بييب غيره ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شفوع بس سؤال شيء رياييل ها الزمن بس سؤال

----------


## شفوع

اتحيدون قبل كنت اقول برجعله عشان بنتي وجي لو ناوي يرجع حتى شي خوات علقو ف قسم الحياه الزوجيه انه كنت اقول برجعله والحين لو شو مايصير ماباه 
وفعلا الحياه تتغير ف يوم وليله وعرفت انه لا انا اهمه ولا بنته وهذا ناوي بعد يلعب ويغازل ويعيش حياته الوصخه ف قلت ليش اضيع شبابي ويا واحد مايستاهلني ولا يستاهل لقب بابا وليش اقول بنتي وبنتي!! بالعكس بنتي بتعيش وياي احسن عن ماتعيش ف بيت كله مشاكل وتتعقد وانا متاكده انه اهلي مابيقصرون فيها فديتهم والله وغير ها بنتي مردها بتكبر بتروح ويا نصيبها وانا اضيع عمري ويا واحد يعيشني ف تعاسه لييييش!!
وفعلا مب كل شي ريال ف هالدنيا ومب كل المعرسات مرتاحات واحد يخون و واحد يضرب و واحد بخيل ...إلخ
الا من رحم ربي يقدرون ويحبون ويعرفون شو معنى الحرمه وانا شايفه هالنوع جدامي
على قولة طارق الحبيب المرتبه الاولى دراستج شغلج ونفسج وعقب عيالج وعقب عقب ريال هذا اذا كان فعلا يتسمى ريال

الحمدلله الحينه مرتاحه لا احاتي الطلاق ولا شي مع انه ادري انه هو يبا يطلق اليوم قبل باجر بس شرات ماقلتلكم هو واهله ساكتين ويالسين يستفزوني عشان الطلاق يطلع مني وتسقط كل حقوقي حتى يهددوني ب بنتي يعني ابد ابد مب مخليني ف حال سبيلي يحرقون قلبي ب أي طريقه

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم والله يفكني من شرهم ان شاء الله

هدفي ف الحياه

1- نفسي
2- تربية بنتي
3- دراستي ومستقبلي

والله يقدرني على هالثلاثه  :Smile:

----------


## شفوع

> شفوع بس سؤال شيء رياييل ها الزمن بس سؤال


والله يا اختي روح في ريال وشيخ الريايل بعد 
المشكله نحن شفنا اللي عندنا ونتحسب كلهم شرات بعض على قولة اختي كرزه اتعقدنا بس مب اتعقدنا معناته اتيينا حاله نفسيه ونكره كل الريايل عشان اللي مايتسمون

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> اتحيدون قبل كنت اقول برجعله عشان بنتي وجي لو ناوي يرجع حتى شي خوات علقو ف قسم الحياه الزوجيه انه كنت اقول برجعله والحين لو شو مايصير ماباه 
> وفعلا الحياه تتغير ف يوم وليله وعرفت انه لا انا اهمه ولا بنته وهذا ناوي بعد يلعب ويغازل ويعيش حياته الوصخه ف قلت ليش اضيع شبابي ويا واحد مايستاهلني ولا يستاهل لقب بابا وليش اقول بنتي وبنتي!! بالعكس بنتي بتعيش وياي احسن عن ماتعيش ف بيت كله مشاكل وتتعقد وانا متاكده انه اهلي مابيقصرون فيها فديتهم والله وغير ها بنتي مردها بتكبر بتروح ويا نصيبها وانا اضيع عمري ويا واحد يعيشني ف تعاسه لييييش!!
> وفعلا مب كل شي ريال ف هالدنيا ومب كل المعرسات مرتاحات واحد يخون و واحد يضرب و واحد بخيل ...إلخ
> الا من رحم ربي يقدرون ويحبون ويعرفون شو معنى الحرمه وانا شايفه هالنوع جدامي
> على قولة طارق الحبيب المرتبه الاولى دراستج شغلج ونفسج وعقب عيالج وعقب عقب ريال هذا اذا كان فعلا يتسمى ريال
> 
> الحمدلله الحينه مرتاحه لا احاتي الطلاق ولا شي مع انه ادري انه هو يبا يطلق اليوم قبل باجر بس شرات ماقلتلكم هو واهله ساكتين ويالسين يستفزوني عشان الطلاق يطلع مني وتسقط كل حقوقي حتى يهددوني ب بنتي يعني ابد ابد مب مخليني ف حال سبيلي يحرقون قلبي ب أي طريقه
> 
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم والله يفكني من شرهم ان شاء الله
> ...




ربي يوفقج ويقويج على اهل ريلج  :Smile:  صدقيني بنتج بتونسج
وان شاء الله تحصلين ريل يكوووووووون ابو لبنتج  :Smile:  
ربي اللي رزقنا هالازواج وهو اللي خذهم بس الحمدالله صرت 
اشوف اشياء ثانيه
صار اهتمامي دراستي ومتى اتخرج والحين احاول بالليسن باقي لي تراي  :Frown:  للشارع

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> أنزين أشباه رياييل ليش تعقد تي ها الواقع



لووووووووووووووولز بكل مكان الشين والزين  :Smile:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

للأسف لين الحين ما شفت لا حولي ولا حتى في الأماكن العامة 

صح كلامج تهتمي بعمرج و بنتج فقط لا غير

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> لووووووووووووووولز بكل مكان الشين والزين


وين الزين كرزة ههههه

----------


## Ch3nel

اخ عليكم و أنا غبت عنكم فترة محد سال عني ..

----------


## شفوع

> ربي يوفقج ويقويج على اهل ريلج  صدقيني بنتج بتونسج
> وان شاء الله تحصلين ريل يكوووووووون ابو لبنتج  
> ربي اللي رزقنا هالازواج وهو اللي خذهم بس الحمدالله صرت 
> اشوف اشياء ثانيه
> صار اهتمامي دراستي ومتى اتخرج والحين احاول بالليسن باقي لي تراي  للشارع


امين يارب حبيبتي
ولج بالمثل
هيه والله اهم شي دراستنا ولاتنسون اتبشرونا بالنتايج  :29: 
ان شاء الله تنجحين من اول تراي انا عن نفسي خذته من ثاني تراي  :24:

----------


## شفوع

> للأسف لين الحين ما شفت لا حولي ولا حتى في الأماكن العامة 
> 
> صح كلامج تهتمي بعمرج و بنتج فقط لا غير


بتشوفين فديت روحج والايام يايه  :34:  محد خرب عقليتنا غير اشباه الريايل على قولتج  :18: 
ولايهمج اختي العوده انا وبنتي ان شاء الله اللي مايتسمون يخلوني ف حالي واربي بنتي على راحتي بدون مايحرقون قلبي ويهددون وياخذونها مني

----------


## شفوع

> اخ عليكم و أنا غبت عنكم فترة محد سال عني ..


هههههههه فديت روحج شانيل ولوووو انتي راس المال 
بس الامتحانات اشغلتنا والحمدلله اليوم خلصت والله يبشرنا بالنتايج اللي ترفع راس 

على طاري الغياب اليوم من الزين بفضالكم  :18:  ميني وبنوته مالهم حس

----------


## Ch3nel

حبيبتي شفوع ..


اممممموووواااااح ..


الله يوفقج و ان شا الله الدرجات تكون ممتازة ..


الله يوفقج ..

----------


## mini_bunny

إخباري تعبانه وخايفه من الامتحانات 


آفا عليج شفوع لج وحشه 



ادعولي اول امتحانين السبت. وبخلص الثلاثاء

----------


## mini_bunny

وانا هدفي. ارضي ربي. وهلي. دراستي. وعقببببببببببب نفسي والله يساعدنا فتحقيق اهدافنا

----------


## شفوع

> حبيبتي شفوع ..
> 
> 
> اممممموووواااااح ..
> 
> 
> الله يوفقج و ان شا الله الدرجات تكون ممتازة ..
> 
> 
> الله يوفقج ..


حيااتي والله  :34: 
اثتحيت  :11: 
ويوفقج ف حياتج قلبوووتي  :12:

----------


## شفوع

> إخباري تعبانه وخايفه من الامتحانات 
> 
> 
> آفا عليج شفوع لج وحشه 
> 
> 
> 
> ادعولي اول امتحانين السبت. وبخلص الثلاثاء


لاتخافين حبيبتي
التوتر يلعب دور ف الدراسه و ف النفسيه 
ابد لاتتوترين 
وشلي بالج انه الامتحان بيكون صعب
كل شي سهل بس يباله حد يشد حيله
الله يوفقج فديت واتيبيين الدرجات اللي اتفرحج

----------


## شفوع

> وانا هدفي. ارضي ربي. وهلي. دراستي. وعقببببببببببب نفسي والله يساعدنا فتحقيق اهدافنا


والله يقدرج واتحققين ان شاء الله كل اهدافج  :34:

----------


## شفوع

:15: اقووووول ميني لو يبت طاري المليون مب احسن !!  :18:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ههههههه حرام عليج شفوع. امزح فديتج 
الله يوفقكن خواتي الصغار

----------


## روح_الإمارات

تعرفون بودي أسافر بس المشكلة عيالي ما يرومون يسافرون وما عندي ربيعة تقدر تسافر بروحها مم يعني معاي 
مرة سافرت بروحي حلو بس بيكون أحلى لو لي ونيس

----------


## Ch3nel

حطيهم عند ابوهم و سافري ..


عيشي حياتج شوي ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ترا بسافر بس ما عندي مرافق خخخخخ

----------


## NiceLondon

فديتكن بنات فديت شانيل وشفوع عيشن حياتكن وركزن على مستقبلنكن أوقفن على ريولكن لا اتمن يائسات خلي شهادة ووظيفة سلاحكن وريل يتعوض وبداله ألف واحد ومليون بعد أحسن منه ومن شكله صدج أشباه رجال ما ينفع نسميهم رياييل التسميه نسمي إللي عنده ذمة وضمير وخوف من الله ربي يوفقكن غناتي وشدن حيلكن وصدقني بتوصلن لهدفكن 
وبتتغيرن للأحــسن

----------


## mini_bunny

ههههههههه هيه والله لو طريته

----------


## جروح ^_^

الله يوفقنا يارب

----------


## روح_الإمارات

اااااااامين

----------


## كرزه صفرا

يارب ترزق بناااااااااااات قروبنات يارب ازوااااااااااااااااااج صالحين يارب عجل ولا تؤجل

----------


## روح_الإمارات

اااامين 
كرزة ها الأيام كثروا الأشباه

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> اااامين 
> كرزة ها الأيام كثروا الأشباه


.................. صح كلامج بس بعد فيه رياااااايييل والنعم فيهم
الللللللله يرزقج شيخهم ياااااااااااااارب  :Smile:

----------


## روح_الإمارات

أااااأمين بس وين الرياييل.

----------


## جروح ^_^

يلا سولفو خلونا انخلص هالتجمع ونفتح غيره

----------


## Ch3nel

مرحبا حبايبي ..



أنا بسافر سفرة طويلة و حبيت اسلم عليكم ..

----------


## روح_الإمارات

بسم الله على وين

----------


## كاكاوالامارات

مممممساااء الخير بنات شخباركم وعساكم بخير
باجر ببدا اول يوم رجيم ودعولي ماخربه

----------


## شفوع

> ههههههه حرام عليج شفوع. امزح فديتج 
> الله يوفقكن خواتي الصغار


هههههه 
ويوفقج حبيبتي

----------


## شفوع

> فديتكن بنات فديت شانيل وشفوع عيشن حياتكن وركزن على مستقبلنكن أوقفن على ريولكن لا اتمن يائسات خلي شهادة ووظيفة سلاحكن وريل يتعوض وبداله ألف واحد ومليون بعد أحسن منه ومن شكله صدج أشباه رجال ما ينفع نسميهم رياييل التسميه نسمي إللي عنده ذمة وضمير وخوف من الله ربي يوفقكن غناتي وشدن حيلكن وصدقني بتوصلن لهدفكن 
> وبتتغيرن للأحــسن


فديتج اختي فعلا محد بينفعنا غير شهادتنا
والله يحفظ لنا اهالينا لو شو مايصير ف الدنيا هم واقفيين ويانا الحمدلله وعمرهم ماتخلو عنا
فعلا لا ريل منه امان ولا غيره
بس (الاهل)
وعلى قولتج بدال الريال في ألف ريال ومب كل شي ريال ف الحياه

----------


## شفوع

> الله يوفقنا يارب


امين حبيبتي
طمنينا عليج
شو يديدج
ان شاء الله خير

----------


## شفوع

> يارب ترزق بناااااااااااات قروبنات يارب ازوااااااااااااااااااج صالحين يارب عجل ولا تؤجل


امين يارب  :34:

----------


## شفوع

> مرحبا حبايبي ..
> 
> 
> 
> أنا بسافر سفرة طويلة و حبيت اسلم عليكم ..



مراحب فديتج
اتروحين واتردين بالسلامه
ولا اطولين علينا  :31:

----------


## شفوع

> مممممساااء الخير بنات شخباركم وعساكم بخير
> باجر ببدا اول يوم رجيم ودعولي ماخربه


مسا الورد
الحمدلله فديتج
انتي شخبارج
شو يديدج
هههههههه انا دوووم اقول ببدا وببدا بس ماروم اقاوم الاكل ومتعايزه حق الرياضه  :24: 
ان شاء الله اتكونين احسن عني

----------


## شفوع

بنات مادري ليش يوم ايبوون طاري ابو بنتي احس بضييييقه فضيعه
الذكريات تذبح
يااارب انسى كل اللي صار من بينا
وافتك من شرهم 
ومابا يربطني فيه شي عسب انساه بالمره
بس للاسف انه في شي يربطني فيه (بنتي)
والحمدلله انه الله رزقني بنوته بس ياريت ما كان هذا ابوها

----------


## روح_الإمارات

عقب الطلاق خويتي بتنسين كل شيء بتنسين كل الذكريات معاه حتى لو شفتي بنتج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> مممممساااء الخير بنات شخباركم وعساكم بخير
> باجر ببدا اول يوم رجيم ودعولي ماخربه


ما شاء الله أي رجيم والله يوفقج

----------


## جروح ^_^

شفوع لا جديد ما بروح موعد التوجيه لانه ما رضى يروح وياي وحاول يراضيني بس انا معانده اخر شي قال بعطيج مهله اسبوعين اتفكرين واذا مصرة بنروح مع بعض وبطلق بس ما بصدقه لانه دوم يقول هالكلام وبعدين يغير رايه شكله حد يلعب براسه

----------


## Ch3nel

سيري التوجيه حتى لو ما سار بيبونه غصبن عنه

----------


## شفوع

> عقب الطلاق خويتي بتنسين كل شيء بتنسين كل الذكريات معاه حتى لو شفتي بنتج


الله يسمع منج روح حبيبتي

----------


## شفوع

> شفوع لا جديد ما بروح موعد التوجيه لانه ما رضى يروح وياي وحاول يراضيني بس انا معانده اخر شي قال بعطيج مهله اسبوعين اتفكرين واذا مصرة بنروح مع بعض وبطلق بس ما بصدقه لانه دوم يقول هالكلام وبعدين يغير رايه شكله حد يلعب براسه


جروح نصيحتي لج اذا الريال شارنج لاتبعينه ترا الطلاق مب هين اذا بينكم عيال بس اذا المشكله مب هينه ما الومج سوي اللي يريحج
وعلى قولة شانيل مب على كيفه بيبوونه غصب وهالشي بيكون ضده يوم ما ايي المواعيد وصدقيني مابيطلق خاصة اللي ياجلون سالفه الطلاق لانه الريايل يحسبون مليون حساب حق البيزات خاصة اللي عندي وانا اسمع سالفة الطلاق من 10 شهور ولين الحين مب مطلق عشان البيزات ويباني انا اطلب الطلاق واخر مره روحه قالي روحي المحكمه وطلبي الطلاق ابركلج يعني اشكره يبا الطلاق يطلع مني عسب تسقط كل حقوقي

----------


## mini_bunny

اهليييييييييييين بنات شو الاخبار وشحالكم كلكم 

شانيل تروحين وتردين بسلامه 


امس خلصت فاينلين وباجر واحد والي عقبه واحد 





دعواتكم لي 


شفوع ابدي برجييييييييييييييم وبشرينا انتي وكرزا شو درجاتكم والله يوفقنا جميعا

----------


## Mis angela

اشتقت لايام الزوجيه

بس ربي يعوضني صدق الزواج له طعم ثاني

----------


## جروح ^_^

مس انجيلا شو الي اشتقتيله في الزواج

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> اشتقت لايام الزوجيه
> 
> بس ربي يعوضني صدق الزواج له طعم ثاني


الله يعوضج خير هو بدايته جيه عقب بتتعودين على حياة العزوبية

----------


## قلب الذيب

مساء الخير يا خواتي 

انا بعد مشروع مطلقة 

مب خايفة من شي لله الحمد

عسى ربي يعوضني خير في ولدي 

وريلي واهله حسبي الله عليهم حساب الشديد القوي وعسى ربي يبطش بكل ظالم :31:

----------


## Ch3nel

مسا النور ..


حياج الله ويانا حبيبتي ..


الريال بداله الف ريال ..

----------


## NiceLondon

لا إلـــه إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالميـــن

----------


## روح_الإمارات

هييه وإذا حاولتوا مع الريال و ما في فائدة فيه ااخر العلاج الطلاق لان مب سهل لا على الحرمة ولا على اليهال إذا عندكم 

يمكن كررت ها الكلام وايد في القروب بس أنا ما انصح أي حرمة تتطلق أو تفكر لان اليهال هم اللي يتأثرون حتى لو ما بينوا كل البيوت فيها مشاكل والرياييل نادرين ها الزمن يعني معظم البيوت الحريم هم الكل في الكل الزوج بس مجرد حيطة في البيت الوحدة تصبر على المينون اللي عندها ويمكن الوحدة تقول ريلي مهملنا أنا أقولج بعد الطلاق بيستوي إبليس 

أوكي إذا الريل يشرب يضرب غير جيه خليج عند ريلج وبعده عنه وادعيله
قبل عشر سنين كنا فعلا نقول الريال يسوي و يسوي بس الحين لا وايد رياييل للأسف استووا أشباه

----------


## mini_bunny

الدنيا بدت اتخوف ومافيها أمان أبدن

----------


## Ch3nel

حبيبتي بهالزمن محد بيتم و ياج ويازرج غير نفسج حبي عمرج و لا تحملينها فوق طاقتها 


لا ام و لا ابو و لا اخو و لا اخت بيطبطبون عليج فترة و كل حد بيلهى بحياته و ها حال الدنيا فخليج صديقة عمرج ..

----------


## Ch3nel

> هييه وإذا حاولتوا مع الريال و ما في فائدة فيه ااخر العلاج الطلاق لان مب سهل لا على الحرمة ولا على اليهال إذا عندكم 
> 
> يمكن كررت ها الكلام وايد في القروب بس أنا ما انصح أي حرمة تتطلق أو تفكر لان اليهال هم اللي يتأثرون حتى لو ما بينوا كل البيوت فيها مشاكل والرياييل نادرين ها الزمن يعني معظم البيوت الحريم هم الكل في الكل الزوج بس مجرد حيطة في البيت الوحدة تصبر على المينون اللي عندها ويمكن الوحدة تقول ريلي مهملنا أنا أقولج بعد الطلاق بيستوي إبليس 
> 
> أوكي إذا الريل يشرب يضرب غير جيه خليج عند ريلج وبعده عنه وادعيله
> قبل عشر سنين كنا فعلا نقول الريال يسوي و يسوي بس الحين لا وايد رياييل للأسف استووا أشباه




الريال يشيل ايده من كل شي اذا شاف الحرمة مب مهتمه فعشان جي خلي يتحمل المسؤولية من البداية و بيستوي ريال ، مب الحرمة هي اللي تشتغل و تصرف عالبيت و هو سمنديقة ، اذا جي لازم ما بيخصه بس هي لازم تعلمه و تعرفه شو اللي له و شو اللي عليه ..



ريلج على ما تعودينه و ولدج عماتربينه ..

----------


## mini_bunny

الحمدالله طلعت درجة ماده وحده. يبت بي بلاس إقبال الباجي

----------


## شفوع

مرحبااا صبايا
شخباركم
شو يديدكم

ميني فديتج ياختي كل ما افكر اسوي رجيم احس الاكل يسويلي اغراءات هههههه مع اني مب متينه وزني 55 بس كروشة الولاده مخربه
ومبروووووك حبيبتي على النتيجه الحلوه وعقبال باقي المواد
نحن لين الحينه ماطلعت نتايجنا


مس انجيلا لاتخلين الماضي يأثر عليج قرارج وخذتيه لاتندمين عليه لانه خلاص شي وصار وفكري ف اللي ياي نحن محد ذابحنا غير الذكريات الله يغربلها وان شاء الله حبيبتي ربي بيعوضج بواحد يستاهلج ويحبج ويقدرج


قلب الذيب امين حبيبتي وحسبي الله على ريلي واهله بعد وفعلا ربي بيعوضنا ف عيالنا ان شاء الله
والمصيبه اللي عندي يالسين يلعوزوني عشان البيزات وعشان بنتي وفوق ها ما اخذ نفقه منه مادري ليش جي يسوون عشان اطلب الطلاق يعني! ويالسين يهددوني ب بنتي اونه بناخذها عنج حسبي الله عليهم
انتي دوم قولي حسبي الله على طليقي واهله لانه اتوقع هو طلق 


شانيل انا وياج ف كل كلمه قلتيها فعلا الحرمه شكثر تصبر على واحد وصخ اذا هو ماقدر صبرها! تصبر لين ماينهد حيلها خلاص!! وفعلا لازم نشتري راحتنا ومحد بيتم لج ف هالزمن

----------


## mini_bunny

ونقول خلصت فاينالزززز عقبال النتائج الحلوه 
شفوع عندج كرسه بس سوي رياضة بطن ما يخصه رجيم انتي وايد ضعيفه تراج

----------


## mini_bunny

مثل هاليوم بعد يومين عرسي

----------


## SoOoOo

السلام عليكم .



مسا الخير .


أبا أشارك وياكم ، أنا تطلقت من فترة بسيطة و الحمد لله عكل حال .

----------


## شفوع

> ونقول خلصت فاينالزززز عقبال النتائج الحلوه 
> شفوع عندج كرسه بس سوي رياضة بطن ما يخصه رجيم انتي وايد ضعيفه تراج


مبروووووووووك وعقبال النتايج اللي اتبيض الويهه
ههههههه اقولج ما اتريق ولا اتغدا ويوم بيي اتعشى اتعشى من الزين اعوض الوقت اللي ماكلت فيه ,, يا ما اكل ابد او اكل من خاطري  :24:  الرياضه للاسف ماعندي وقت لها حاليا اغلب وقتي مع بنتي

----------


## شفوع

> مثل هاليوم بعد يومين عرسي



 :30:

----------


## شفوع

> السلام عليكم .
> 
> 
> 
> مسا الخير .
> 
> 
> أبا أشارك وياكم ، أنا تطلقت من فترة بسيطة و الحمد لله عكل حال .


وعليكم السلام والرحمه
مسا الورد
حياج حبيبتي ويانا 
والله بيعوضني وبيعوضج وبيعوض خواتي ف القروب بالاحسن ان شاء الله
عسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خيرا لكم

بينكم عيال !

----------


## SoOoOo

لا .


كيف المطلقة تتجاوز الحاجات الجنسية لها ؟

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

سوسو ربي يعووضج خير الغاليه

صدقوني الفرج بييه من رب العالمين سواء الحين ولا بعدين
بس تأكدوا بالوقت المناسب

الله كتب لنا الطلاق عشان يعوضنا برياييل احسن عن اللي قبلنا

----------


## شفوع

> لا .
> 
> 
> كيف المطلقة تتجاوز الحاجات الجنسية لها ؟


الحمدلله انه مابينكم يهال جان تغربلتي اكثر ويا طليقج واهله

اممم مافهمت سؤالج عدل بس اتوقع قصدج كيف ما اتفكر بالجنس والحل هو انج تتقربين من ربج وما اتخلين وقت فراغ لج سوي اشيا مفيده ف حياتج انا عن نفسي اربي بنتي وادرس ف الكليه واحرص على سورة البقره وقيام الليل ويوم امل من الزين واتلوع جبدي اسير اكل  :24:  او اتمكيج
هههه مانصحج بآخر اثنين  :18:

----------


## SoOoOo

شكرًا بنوتات ..

----------


## شفوع

> سوسو ربي يعووضج خير الغاليه
> 
> صدقوني الفرج بييه من رب العالمين سواء الحين ولا بعدين
> بس تأكدوا بالوقت المناسب
> 
> الله كتب لنا الطلاق عشان يعوضنا برياييل احسن عن اللي قبلنا


صدقج بنوته
والله اني الحمدلله متفائله انه الياي احسن صح انه لين الحين المشاكل ماخلصت وشكلها مطوووله وقامت اتزيد وللاسف بعدني على ذمته بس الحمدلله متفائله خير والعمر جدامي  :1:

----------


## شفوع

وهيه صح نسيت اخبركن يوم اتذكر اني بطلق وجي احيانا مافكر اعرس مره ثانيه مع انه توني 20 لانه مابا اهل طليقي حسبي الله عليهم ياخذون بنتي وتبتعد عني

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

سوسو

صح اني ماجربت العلاقه لاني بس كنت مالجه

بس اشغلي وقتج بالصبر والصوم والدعاء وحاولي تنسين اللحظات هذه لانه اكيد راح ترغبين فيها اذا تذكرتيها
اهم شي مايكون عندج فراغ
ودوم ادعي ربج يعينج ويعوضج خير

----------


## شفوع

> شكرًا بنوتات ..


ما بينا حبيبتي
وكلنا خوات هني
واكيد كل وحده فينا حاسه ف الثانيه لانه تقريبا تجرابنا متشابهه
والله بيعوضج باللي احسن عنه ان شاء الله

كم سنه استمر زواجكم !

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

شفوووع لاتحاتين بنتج 
اذا ياج الريال الزين لا ترفضين عشان هالشي

ان شاء الله كل شي بوقته حلو
يعني وقتها يمكن يكون طليقج معرس ومابيقدر ياخذها عنج
الحضانه تروح لامج وقتها

----------


## SoOoOo

سنة .

----------


## لمسات أنثى

انا زواجي دام 5 سنين بس الحمدالله افتكيت خلعت تعبت ما اقدر اتحمل اكثر عن جيه والحمدالله اني مايبت منه عياال والحين عايشه حياتي الحمدالله

----------


## شفوع

> شفوووع لاتحاتين بنتج 
> اذا ياج الريال الزين لا ترفضين عشان هالشي
> 
> ان شاء الله كل شي بوقته حلو
> يعني وقتها يمكن يكون طليقج معرس ومابيقدر ياخذها عنج
> الحضانه تروح لامج وقتها


الله كريم ياختي
انا متاكده انه (هو) و اهله مافيهم صبر بيعرس بس كل شي متوقعه من ريلي واهله نذاله وظلم درجه اولى بيسوون اي شي عسب يحرقون قلبي وياخذون بنتي وان شاء الله يحكمون بالعدل واتروح الحضانه لأمي لانه ف كذا شي انظلمت وماحكمو اوكي بسبة ذكائهم الخبيث وتمثيلهم وظلمهم

----------


## شفوع

> انا زواجي دام 5 سنين بس الحمدالله افتكيت خلعت تعبت ما اقدر اتحمل اكثر عن جيه والحمدالله اني مايبت منه عياال والحين عايشه حياتي الحمدالله


الحمدلله انه مابينكم عيال
والله يعوضج ويعوضنا خير يارب

----------


## شفوع

> سنة .


هاللي يعور القلب انج ف عمر الزهور وتطلقين

يالله الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## mini_bunny

زواجي تم شهرين وخمس ايام وأطلقت بعد ما مر ثلاث شهور يعني خمس شهور وبإجر بيكون مثل. يوم عرسي احس أني حزينه وفوق ها كله فيني دوره

----------


## mini_bunny

احس. الطلاق كل مكان. والي يقهر. ان عندنا اهل يزيدون النار حطب استغرب والله الدنيا صج تخوف. أمي من كثر ما اتحاتي دوم ضغط وسكري وهمها علينا أنا عن نفسي صج تعبت والله والي يصير ظلم وين كنا. وكيف صرنا أبا اكون. هاييج الي ما همها شي. ومرات افكر. الناس ما فيها. قلب. ولا بعد يارتنا. بنتها مطلقه قبلنا يوم اطلقنا. أتقول لامي ما صدقت بناتج أطلقو جان أترد عليها أمي قالت حتى أنا ما صدقت عن بنتج يعني أنتو بيتكم من. زجاج حق شو ترمون الناس بحجاره وينقهرون. دام الي يقربون جي وين الجيران

----------


## روح_الإمارات

حبيبتي طنشي عن جد هاي الناس يحبون الإزعاج

----------


## mini_bunny

للمشكله حتى لو انتي كافيه خيرج وشرج أيون لين عندج تتخليين

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> مساء الخير يا خواتي 
> 
> انا بعد مشروع مطلقة 
> 
> مب خايفة من شي لله الحمد
> 
> عسى ربي يعوضني خير في ولدي 
> 
> وريلي واهله حسبي الله عليهم حساب الشديد القوي وعسى ربي يبطش بكل ظالم


..................................................

امين يارب العالمين
حسبي الله ع كل ظالم الله ينتقم منهم يارب

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> مثل هاليوم بعد يومين عرسي



حبيبتي والله ........... ينجلع وانتي مب ناااااااااااااقصنج شي .... وخلي فبالج  :Smile:  الف مطلقه وربي بيعوضنا عوض خير

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> السلام عليكم .
> 
> 
> 
> مسا الخير .
> 
> 
> أبا أشارك وياكم ، أنا تطلقت من فترة بسيطة و الحمد لله عكل حال .



 :Frown:  حرام والله
ليش ما يخافون ربهم هالرياييييل باليوم كم وحده تتطلق .... ليش ما يتقون الله فينا
قسم بالله تبطروووووووووو والله لو انه متسلف ومديون ما طلقو بس تبطروو 
زادت رواتبهم وزادت البطره ...

----------


## كرزه صفرا

بنات ظهرن الدرجاااات
يبت بي بلس
وسي بلس 
وسي  :Smile:  زوينااااات
باقي اثكس ماعرف كم بيعطيني الله يسترررررررررر





ياحلوات يا مطلقات تفااااااااااااااؤلوووووووووووو ولا تحزنو ارزقنا بيد الله ........... والمؤمن يبتلا وسبحان الله يمكن هذا ابتلاء من الله ..........

والف جلللللللللللللللللعه للطليق واهللللللللله والله الحمدالله ما يهههههههههههههمني وخاطري اشوفه واسبه خخخ بس مادري وين

----------


## شفوع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=970079


http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=993457

يوم اشوف هالموضوعين قلبي يعورني  :30:

----------


## ليتك تفهمني

الصراحه خذت لفه على التجمع

اتمنى لكم كل خير والله يوفقكن بحياتكن يارب

حبيت اقوللكم هالكلمتين لا تيأسن من رحمه الله ... عسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خيرا لكم

لا تخلن حياتكن توقف على شخص ما يستاهلكن الواحد يعيش مره وحده في حياته اعتبروه مطبه في حياتكن وعديتوها

لا تستون انطوائيات منكسرات لااااااااا بالعكس عيشي حياتج ولا تهتمين بكلام الناس ركزي على اهدافج اللي ما قدرتي اتسوينها

وصدقوووني بتحسوون بتغير كبير وماتدرن يمكن بعد فتره بتعرس بريال حشيم وكريم احسن عن اللي قبله المهم اتوكلن على الله 

ودايما رددن هالدعاء وانتن تستشعرون معناه ( حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل) 

والسموووحه طولت عليكن

----------


## mini_bunny

كرزا أنا بس درجه وحده. نزلت والايثكس. كان صعب لا جغرافيا ولا الارت نزلو

----------


## mini_bunny

والبركة درجاتج حلوه تراه

----------


## mini_bunny

شفوع حاطه الروابط ما اتجرا أشوف. وين كنت هذاك الوقت والحين بس الله كريم ويسترنا امس حلمت أني حامل وبيت تؤم بنات وحلوين والكل مستأنس عليهم وصحيات كانو بعد والله نشئت مستأنسة. اللهم اجعله خيرا

----------


## mini_bunny

بنات أنا ان طردت من الجامعة. والله ظلم حرام درجتي بي وبي بلاس والمس ظلمتني مالت الجغرافيا حطت لي دي وانا دارسه ودرجاتي مستحيل أتكون اقل من سي أوسي بلاس اما الليث يكس مره وحده أف ما ادري شو اسوي خائفه اقول حق أهلي او حد والله من وين إلقائها وحاسه الأساتذة ظلموني للدراسه أملي الوحيد كان

----------


## شفوع

> الصراحه خذت لفه على التجمع
> 
> اتمنى لكم كل خير والله يوفقكن بحياتكن يارب
> 
> حبيت اقوللكم هالكلمتين لا تيأسن من رحمه الله ... عسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خيرا لكم
> 
> لا تخلن حياتكن توقف على شخص ما يستاهلكن الواحد يعيش مره وحده في حياته اعتبروه مطبه في حياتكن وعديتوها
> 
> لا تستون انطوائيات منكسرات لااااااااا بالعكس عيشي حياتج ولا تهتمين بكلام الناس ركزي على اهدافج اللي ما قدرتي اتسوينها
> ...


امين يارب
صدقج اختي يمكن هالشي خيره لنا
واتمنى اعدي هالمطبه وافتك لانه حياتي معلقه من 10 شهور وشي ومب عارفه مصيري واحس الحل لمشكلتي الطلاق لانه لا راضي يعتدل ولا قد المسؤوليه ولا انا ولا بنته هميناه بس يستريح مابيصير اللي ف باله يبون يلوعون بجبدي هو واهله ويلعوزوني عسب اقول خلاص انا تعبت ابا الطلاق واخلعه وحضرته بيتشرطون عسب اعطيهم بيزات

افففف طولت عليج  :15: 

وان شاء الله بنحقق اللي ف بالنا وكله شي صار خيره وصدق انه وايد اتعلوزنا واتغربلنا وانظلمنا وياريت بس نحن اللي تعبنا حتى امي وابويه احس من ورا مصايب اللي مايتسمون تعبو نفسيا (حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل)
وبعد كل عسر يسر ان شاء الله

----------


## شفوع

مبروووووووك كرزه حبيبتي على الدرجات وعقبال الكورسات اليايه / كم سنه باجيلج!

مييييييينييي شوووووووووو كيف يطردون وعلى اي اساس حبيبتي الدنيا مب لعبه سيري رمسي المدير واذا مانفع وياه رمسي اللي اكبر عنه لاتستسلمين ها مستقبلج لو لا سمح الله خلاص طردوج مابتقبلج اي كليه او جامعه حكوميه ف نصيحتي حني عليهم لاتيلسين جي 
وانا لين الحينه مانزلت درجاتي  :12 (8): 

وعلى طاري الروابط لاتشوفين احسن لج والله اليوم يالسه اسمع زفتي وسمعت قصيدة اللي قالي اياها اللي مايتسمى قبل لا ادش القاعه والله جذاب كل شي قاله كان جذب×جذب

----------


## SoOoOo

> بنات أنا ان طردت من الجامعة. والله ظلم حرام درجتي بي وبي بلاس والمس ظلمتني مالت الجغرافيا حطت لي دي وانا دارسه ودرجاتي مستحيل أتكون اقل من سي أوسي بلاس اما الليث يكس مره وحده أف ما ادري شو اسوي خائفه اقول حق أهلي او حد والله من وين إلقائها وحاسه الأساتذة ظلموني للدراسه أملي الوحيد كان



اويه !!


لازم ترمسين مسؤولج اللي بالكلية .

----------


## mini_bunny

مادري شو اقول كم ادعولي. يردون على ايميلاتي الأساتذة ويساعدون والاه نفسيتي داون وين لو دور أهلي صج بروح فيها

----------


## mini_bunny

صج تعبت فدراستي. بنات ادعولي. الله يخليكم.

----------


## mini_bunny

مس شهرزاد الكل يشتكي عليها والله يا بنات درجاتي أوكي عندها ما تنزل عن سي بلاس أوسي بالكثير. مادري من وين يبتلي نجاح ولا على الحافه بعد 



اما الثاني حاط لي أف. وكل درجاتي عنده سي وسي بلاس وشي امتحان قروب أكيد أوكي. لانه كلنا تساعدنا والماده صعبه يعني دي او دي بلاس بس مب أف 


مادري من وين ألقاها أنا شديت حيلي عقب صارت المشاكل معدلي كان 3 عقب لهيت بالمعرس لين صار .1.12 عقب مشاكل الطلاق قلت اهم شي دراستي وكنت اروح المحكمه وامتحن رفعته 1.65 والحين يبت بي بلاس صار .1.80 وعقب نزلت درجه وحده بي وحده دي ما ارتفع وايد بس شوي صار 1.83 والله بنات أنا ما قصرت لا فدراستي ولا شي ادعولي يردون على ايميلاتي ويساعدوني ويحسون فيني والله أمي بتعصب وأخوي كله ولا دراسه وهم شادين الظهر فيني انه دراستي بتنفعني من بعد طللاقي وهي الأمان 



استغفر الله 
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد 
يا مقلب القلوب والأبصار ويا محول الحول والأحوال اقلب حالي الى أحسن الأحوال

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> مادري شو اقول كم ادعولي. يردون على ايميلاتي الأساتذة ويساعدون والاه نفسيتي داون وين لو دور أهلي صج بروح فيها


سبحان الله نفسيييييييي


شفت علاماتي انحببببببببببطت واااااااااايد

تخيلي عاطيني بمساقين 74 والله يقهرووووووووووووووون بس درجه وتسوي فرق بالمعدل

طرشت له اييميل ... المس نذله ما ضني بزيد

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> مس شهرزاد الكل يشتكي عليها والله يا بنات درجاتي أوكي عندها ما تنزل عن سي بلاس أوسي بالكثير. مادري من وين يبتلي نجاح ولا على الحافه بعد 
> 
> 
> 
> اما الثاني حاط لي أف. وكل درجاتي عنده سي وسي بلاس وشي امتحان قروب أكيد أوكي. لانه كلنا تساعدنا والماده صعبه يعني دي او دي بلاس بس مب أف 
> 
> 
> مادري من وين ألقاها أنا شديت حيلي عقب صارت المشاكل معدلي كان 3 عقب لهيت بالمعرس لين صار .1.12 عقب مشاكل الطلاق قلت اهم شي دراستي وكنت اروح المحكمه وامتحن رفعته 1.65 والحين يبت بي بلاس صار .1.80 وعقب نزلت درجه وحده بي وحده دي ما ارتفع وايد بس شوي صار 1.83 والله بنات أنا ما قصرت لا فدراستي ولا شي ادعولي يردون على ايميلاتي ويساعدوني ويحسون فيني والله أمي بتعصب وأخوي كله ولا دراسه وهم شادين الظهر فيني انه دراستي بتنفعني من بعد طللاقي وهي الأمان 
> 
> ...




حبيبتي اذا انتي من كليتنا علوم انسااااااااااااانيه قدمي طلب تظلم مطرشين ايميل 

ان شاء الله يغيرون الدرجات او اقل شي يراجعون الدرجات

----------


## mini_bunny

بسير لهم الأحد درجة ألبي مب حاسبين فالمعدل تخيلي يبت بي بلاس طيرت المعدل لين 1.80 ومع دي والي الثانيه 1.83 على منو يقصون وهاي شهرزاد براويها الأحد سايره لهم

----------


## شفوع

حبيبتي كلنا وياج وبندعيلج ويارب مايكون طرد
واذا تبين اي مساعده انا موجوده فديتج

----------


## نواري الشامسي

قهر يوم تكون باجيه الا درجه ولا يرفعون :""")
دعولي بنات باقتلي ماده ما نزلت الدرجه يارب تكون الي فبالي 
وبالتوفيج للجميع ^^

ملقوفه

----------


## mini_bunny

الله يسمع منج شفوع بس سبع درجات عسبت اكون فسيف سايد

----------


## SoOoOo

الله يوفقكم يارب .

----------


## روح_الإمارات

> شفوع حاطه الروابط ما اتجرا أشوف. وين كنت هذاك الوقت والحين بس الله كريم ويسترنا امس حلمت أني حامل وبيت تؤم بنات وحلوين والكل مستأنس عليهم وصحيات كانو بعد والله نشئت مستأنسة. اللهم اجعله خيرا


أنا بخبرج التفسير البنات الدنيا يعني الدنيا بضحك بويهج وبما ان بنتين بإذن الله فرج يا في حياتج العادية أو العلمية

----------


## روح_الإمارات

وحليلكن خواتي العنونات الله يوفقكن في دراستكن وركزوا ركزوا في الدراسة 

ويييييييي من زماااااااان كنت في الجامعة تقريبا ألف سنة

----------


## روح_الإمارات

ما كنت عيالي يسيرون عنده بس غصبن عني عقب ما خلص كل شيء وسافر وأرتاح وشجع 
و حبسنا في الدولة تذكر انه عنده عيال 

حييل متضايجة جد على باله بيتحكم فيني أف أف أف لولا عيون بنتي و دمعتها جان قتله أذلف ودور عيالك وين حطيتهم

----------


## mini_bunny

بنات ادعولي الأحد تنقلب الأحوال ويتفهمون وضعي ولا مب عرفه لا ارضي ولا سماي أنا وايد شديت حيلي وايد وهاذا الي طلع معاي ادعولي الله يوفقني وايسر اموري وتتعدل الأوضاع ويساعدون

----------


## شفوع

لكم وحشه قد الكون

بنوته فديتج شو صار ف موضوعج
شانيل حبيبتي سافرتي ولا بعدج!
روح شخبار عيال ماعليه فديتج كل شي وراه اجر شو احلى من الاجر والله يرد كيد طليقج ف نحره
كرزا حبيبتي مبروك على النجاح 
ميني فديت روحج طمنيني عليج شو صار وياج والله اني احاتيج
سووووو شخبارج خيتووو
قلب الذيب مالها حس شاركت ويانا مره واختفت

بنات دعواتكم لي المشاكل قامت تكبر ونفسيتي قامت تتعب

ربي يحفظكن  :34:

----------


## مملكة الفجيرة

هلا خواااتي 

اكثر شي يحبطني لما اكون بالبيت قاعدة بروحي وحشتني ايام الزوجية يا رب ترزقني بالرجل الصالح كلكم قولوا امين

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

فديت روحج شفوع
الحمدلله انا بخير
موضوعي لين الحين الحمدلله كل شي اوكي وسويت الفحوصات والنتايج باجر ان شاء الله ربي يسهل
بس ماعرف شو فيني احيانا احس بضيق واحس اني مب متقبله الموضوع وايد .. يمكن الشيطان يوسوس لي
يعني بكل صراحه هالمره ما احس بفرحه نفس قبل ولا متحمسه ،، و دوم ادعي ربي انسى الماضي
ودوم ادعي لكم حبيباتي


والله يا بنات اللي يسمع مصايب غيره تهون عليه مصيبته .. لاني امس سمعت اخبار عن وحده قطعت قلبي

احيانا الوحده تتطلق وتفتك من الريال احسن بوايد من انها تعيش بهم وقلق 
عالاقل تعيش بتفائل انه الياي احلى وماتحاتي مستقبلها مع واحد ما منه امان


شفوع حبيبتي والكل بهالجرووب ... اوصيج بقيام الليل الحمدلله انا استمريت على هالشي
وربي استجاب دعواتي
بس يباله صبر وقلب صادق وتذلل وتوسل لرب العالمين

كل يوم قبل صلاة الفجر بنص ساعه او اقل حتى

قومي صلي كم ركعه .. ٢ ولا ٤
عقب ادعي ربج ينصرج على اللي ظلمج وياخذ حقج ويجبر بخاطرج

ولو تأخرت الاجابه كوني متيقنه ١٠٠٪ انها ماضاعت عند رب العالمين ويأخرها لوقت مناسب
وانج بين يد رب العالمين فلا تخافين او تحاتين شي نهائيا

----------


## شفوع

> فديت روحج شفوع
> الحمدلله انا بخير
> موضوعي لين الحين الحمدلله كل شي اوكي وسويت الفحوصات والنتايج باجر ان شاء الله ربي يسهل
> بس ماعرف شو فيني احيانا احس بضيق واحس اني مب متقبله الموضوع وايد .. يمكن الشيطان يوسوس لي
> يعني بكل صراحه هالمره ما احس بفرحه نفس قبل ولا متحمسه ،، و دوم ادعي ربي انسى الماضي
> ودوم ادعي لكم حبيباتي
> 
> 
> والله يا بنات اللي يسمع مصايب غيره تهون عليه مصيبته .. لاني امس سمعت اخبار عن وحده قطعت قلبي
> ...


والله احلى نصيحه سمعتها ف حياتي

----------


## شفوع

الله يوفقج حبيبتي ف حياتج اليديده ويجدم اللي فيه خير وان شاء الله يحبج ويحترمج ويقدرج وانتي طيبه وتستاهلين كل خير وانا متاكده انه بعد العسر يسر واذا فيه خير الله يجدم الموضوع واذا شر يتفركش قبل لايصير شي وانا متاكده عقب هالصبر ان شاء الله بيكون خير والله بيعطيج على قد نيتج يااارب

----------


## شفوع

المشكله نحن بينا بنت
دووم اقول الحمدلله الله رزقني ب بنيه وان شاء الله يوم تكبر اتكون ذخر لي بس يوم اشوف المصايب اللي اتيي من ورا اهل ابوها ولو اطلقنا بيكون شي رابط من بينا يعني مابيطلع من حياتي نهائيا قلبي يتقطع
اول مره اشوف ناس جي ظالمين مستعدين يعلقوني طول عمري ف المقابل مايعطوني لا حقي ولا حق بنتي و ف المحاكم يلفون ويدورون و ولدهم عايش حياته ومفكرين يخطبون له

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> لكم وحشه قد الكون
> 
> بنوته فديتج شو صار ف موضوعج
> شانيل حبيبتي سافرتي ولا بعدج!
> روح شخبار عيال ماعليه فديتج كل شي وراه اجر شو احلى من الاجر والله يرد كيد طليقج ف نحره
> كرزا حبيبتي مبروك على النجاح 
> ميني فديت روحج طمنيني عليج شو صار وياج والله اني احاتيج
> سووووو شخبارج خيتووو
> قلب الذيب مالها حس شاركت ويانا مره واختفت
> ...





يسلمو شفوووووووووووووووع

----------


## كرزه صفرا

> فديت روحج شفوع
> الحمدلله انا بخير
> موضوعي لين الحين الحمدلله كل شي اوكي وسويت الفحوصات والنتايج باجر ان شاء الله ربي يسهل
> بس ماعرف شو فيني احيانا احس بضيق واحس اني مب متقبله الموضوع وايد .. يمكن الشيطان يوسوس لي
> يعني بكل صراحه هالمره ما احس بفرحه نفس قبل ولا متحمسه ،، و دوم ادعي ربي انسى الماضي
> ودوم ادعي لكم حبيباتي
> 
> 
> والله يا بنات اللي يسمع مصايب غيره تهون عليه مصيبته .. لاني امس سمعت اخبار عن وحده قطعت قلبي
> ...






الله يوفقج يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

احاول اطبق اللي قلتيييييييييييييه وان شاء الله يارب خير

----------


## SoOoOo

أنا بخير وسهاله ، شحالكم بنوتات ؟


الله ييسر امورج بنت الشوامخ ، و مبروووك الف الف مبروووك .



الله يعينج شفوع و خلج متوكله عالله .



بنوتات بأجر ان شا الله بستلم الفلوس .

----------


## جروح ^_^

السلام عليكم 
والله الدنيا مافيها خير 
والرياييل ما يملي عين الا التراب
سمعت سالفة وحدة والله قلبي عورني عليها

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

شفوع
الحمدلله على كال حال .. مافي انسان مرتاحن بهالدنيا المشاكل والهموم لابد انه تواجه سواء الحين ولا باجر لانه الدنيا دار ابتلاء للمسلم
ومثل ماقلتي بعد العسر يسرا والله كرر هالشي مرتين للتوكيد

اصبري وتوكلي عليه .. الله ينصرج عليهم
شو تقولين .. في ناس صدق ماعندهم قلب وضمير .. الله يهديهم ويحنن قلب ريلج عليج سواء يتحسن ويندم وترجعون لبعض .. او يطلقج بإحسان وتاخذين اللي احسن عنه


كرزه صفرا و سوو وشفوع
يزاكن الله خير حبيباتي امين يارب والله يجدم اللي فيه الخير لي و لكم

وطبقوا اللي كتبته صدقوني بتلاحظون الفرق 

جروح

كل يوم نسمع سالفه ننصدم فيها وفعلا نكتشف انه هالدنيا مالها امان .. المشاكل الزوجيه والطلاق وغيره ماتنتهي الله المستعان

----------


## mini_bunny

هلا شفوع حبيبتي شكرًا لانج سألتي عني. مادري قالولي عن واحد يساعد مدير كليتنا ولازم أودي له ورقه أني مطلقه وجي وبيعرضونها على اللجنه وإنشاء الله خير دعواتكم وبإجر بروح عن السير قالي تعالي انشاء الله يتفهم الوضع ويقدر اما ثانيه بسوي عليها تظلم

----------


## روح_الإمارات

لا اله إلا الله

----------


## mini_bunny

بنت شوامخ مبروك حياتي تستأهلين كل والله يتمم لج عمير انشاء الله. عقبات القروب كله يارب

----------


## جروح ^_^

مبروك بنت الشوامخ 
اكيد معزومين ان شاء الله 
الي يطلق وهي مالجة احسن من تتطلق بعد العرس

----------


## قصر الحب

على طريق الطلاق .. 

مؤلم ان تكتب هذا 
ولكن عندما يرجع صوابك وتدرك وتتفكر في قولة تعالى 
"وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ"

دعتني  Ch3nelولبيت الدعوة 
ساعات الانسان يحس ان مشكلتة كبيرة ومستحيل حد يكون عاشها قبلة 
بس يوم دخلت وقريت كتاباتكم اقول في خاطري 
سبحان الله كلن مصيبته تعورة ولكن اللي يسمع مصيبة غيرة تهون عليه مصيبته 
كل اللي نحن فيه خواتي من قلت الوازع الديني ما في مسؤولية ما في خوف من الله 
عادي الناس تظلم وتعيش حياتها ولا كانها مسوية شي 
انا عرست من سنة ونص وعشت عيشة ما يعلم بها الا الرحمن وحده 
صبرت على الرغم من شدة مرورتها لاني ايماني برب العالمين ان ممكن يتغير 
وان هذا الامر رب العالمين رادلي اياه عشان ياجرني من وراه وتكفير ذنب ودوم اقول وبشر الصابرين ..
وارقد وانا انتظر هاي البشرى 
قلت بصبر الين الحد اللي انا اقدر اصبر فيه ولا يكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها 
ويوم شفت زاد التمرد وما استحملت طلعت والحين انا معلقة عند هلي هله عارفين ان الحق ويايه وما لاموني 
واحمد لله على هذا الشي لاني كنت خايفة ان الناس تطعن فيه 
وقولون ما تحملت وما صبرت لكن اكرمني رب العالمين لدرجة ان اخته قالت لي
كيف اتحملتي هاي العيشة وامه قالت لو محشومة جان ما طلعت وسارت عند اهلها 
لكن هو ضايعة الانسانية حتى ما يسير يطلق الله العالم شو نيته

طولت عليكم اسمحولي ولكن من تجاربكم نستفيد ونسعد برمستكم الحلوة  :12:

----------


## mini_bunny

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد

----------


## روح_الإمارات

شو صار ميني ياخي خوفتيني

----------


## شفوع

> هلا خواااتي 
> 
> اكثر شي يحبطني لما اكون بالبيت قاعدة بروحي وحشتني ايام الزوجية يا رب ترزقني بالرجل الصالح كلكم قولوا امين


الله يرزقج ويرزقنا حبيبتي بالزوج الصالح اللي يخاف الله فيج ويقدرج ويحترمج ويحبج ويحطج ف عيونه
امين يارب ويرزق كل بنات القروب

----------


## شفوع

> يسلمو شفوووووووووووووووع


ربي يسلمج حبيييييبتي  :12:

----------


## شفوع

> أنا بخير وسهاله ، شحالكم بنوتات ؟
> 
> 
> الله ييسر امورج بنت الشوامخ ، و مبروووك الف الف مبروووك .
> 
> 
> 
> الله يعينج شفوع و خلج متوكله عالله .
> 
> ...


نحن بخير الحمدلله
امين يارب
ونعم بالله متوكله عليه ف كل صغيره وكبيره

----------


## شفوع

> السلام عليكم 
> والله الدنيا مافيها خير 
> والرياييل ما يملي عين الا التراب
> سمعت سالفة وحدة والله قلبي عورني عليها


وعليكم السلام والرحمه خيتو
هي من ناحية مافيها خير صدق مافيها خير بس يقولون الدنيا بعدها بخير
خبرينا سالفتها  :24: 
والله ايسر امورها ان شاء الله
طمنينا شو صار وياج
ان شاء الله خير

----------


## شفوع

> شفوع
> الحمدلله على كال حال .. مافي انسان مرتاحن بهالدنيا المشاكل والهموم لابد انه تواجه سواء الحين ولا باجر لانه الدنيا دار ابتلاء للمسلم
> ومثل ماقلتي بعد العسر يسرا والله كرر هالشي مرتين للتوكيد
> 
> اصبري وتوكلي عليه .. الله ينصرج عليهم
> شو تقولين .. في ناس صدق ماعندهم قلب وضمير .. الله يهديهم ويحنن قلب ريلج عليج سواء يتحسن ويندم وترجعون لبعض .. او يطلقج بإحسان وتاخذين اللي احسن عنه
> 
> 
> كرزه صفرا و سوو وشفوع
> ...


هيه والله الحمدلله على كل حال
والله يفرجها علي وعلى خواتي ان شاء الله عاجلاً غير اجلاً


اعوذ بالله احس هالريال لا هو فيه قلب ولا اهله 
ياخي طلقني وفكني دامك ماتباني وتبا تلعب واتغازل وتاخذ غيري خلني ف حال سبيلي كل ها يسوونه عشان البيزات! ياريت يباني اخلعه واتنازل عن كل شي لااااااا الاخ واهله يالسين يتشرطون يبون مبلغ فضيع مني واتنازل عن بنتي بعد وهالشي لو الموت ما اتنازل عنها عسب جي صابره عليه
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
امين يارب
الله يسمع منج حبيبتي

----------


## شفوع

> هلا شفوع حبيبتي شكرًا لانج سألتي عني. مادري قالولي عن واحد يساعد مدير كليتنا ولازم أودي له ورقه أني مطلقه وجي وبيعرضونها على اللجنه وإنشاء الله خير دعواتكم وبإجر بروح عن السير قالي تعالي انشاء الله يتفهم الوضع ويقدر اما ثانيه بسوي عليها تظلم


اهلين حبيبتي
ولووو فديتج نحن خوات 
هيه وديله الاوراق وحاولي ب كل الطرق سوي كل شي ويمكن سبحان الله يراعون وضعج ان شاء االله
وطمنيني عليج شو بيصير وياج

----------


## شفوع

> على طريق الطلاق .. 
> 
> مؤلم ان تكتب هذا 
> ولكن عندما يرجع صوابك وتدرك وتتفكر في قولة تعالى 
> "وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ"
> 
> دعتني  Ch3nelولبيت الدعوة 
> ساعات الانسان يحس ان مشكلتة كبيرة ومستحيل حد يكون عاشها قبلة 
> بس يوم دخلت وقريت كتاباتكم اقول في خاطري 
> ...


صدقج والله هذا كان شعور كل وحده فينا انه مشكلتها كبيره ومستحيل حد يكون عاشها قبلها بس الحمدلله كل مشكله ولها وحل ومافي شي صعب على رب العالمين وكل وحده ف هالقروب اتحس ف الثانيه ونتمنى الخير لبعض والله ايسر امور كل وحده فينا

شكلج شراتي 
انا بعد معلقه من 10 شهور وشي شوي وبكمل 11 شهر
بس الفرق انه اهله بعد ماكانو زينين بعد وهو بعد حسبي الله عليهم 
وفعلا كل اللي سواه ريلي من قلة الوازع الديني يوم سار لعب وغازل وشاف غيري وطلع علي رمسه واهله اكيد بيكونون وياه ف كل صغيره وكبيره ويساندونه بدال لا ينصحونه و اونه ولدي مسكين ما اتهنى ف حياته وندمان انه زوجناه (مادري منو المفروض يقول هالرمسه) والمصيبه والله على اللي كانو يسوون وياي اهله بس اعاملهم بالطيب واطنش كل شي شين ابد ما ملى عينهم هالشي
والفرق بعد عندي بنت منه  :30: 
واللي يحز ف خاطرج انه مب ناقصنا شي ليش هالريايل جي يسوون والله مابا امدح عمري الحمدلله ربي رزقني بدين واخلاق وجمال وجامعيه حتى عمري صغير وبشهادة الكل الريال يوم يدش راسه شي مايشوف اللي جدامه

والله يفرجها علينا ان شاء الله

----------


## قصر الحب

الله يفرج همج اختي شفوع ويفرج هم كل مهموم ومكروب
رياييل ها الايام ما تعرفين شو يبون قلق ايمان وضياع المسؤولية والا مبالاه 
انا ترى بعد ما سلمت من رمسة بعض هله بس كنت مطنشة قلت لو هو زين وياية ما عليه انا منهم 
يعني لا زينين زينين ولا شينين والحمد لله مب من النوع اللي اضارب اذا سمعت شي خليهم يرمسون بيعيزون 
انا عايشة وياه هو اتجنب ان كان ريال ضربت بكل اللي سمعتة عرض الحائط لكن للاسف العيب فيه هو 
مع ان كنت بروحي اصرف واستحي اطلب منه اقول انا اداوم واللي بياخذه روحه براية 
لكن ما تعرفين شو يرضي البعض من الرياييل مثل ما في اشكالهم من النساء ما يعجبها العجب 



يقولون : 
حظ القبايح بالسما لايح و حظ الملايح بالارض طايح"....

----------


## Mis angela

يسعد صباحكم الدنيا حلوه

----------


## mini_bunny

والله شفوع مساكين مرت اخوي وقفت وياي وما هدتني ونائب المجلس والمديرة يعني قدور وضعي بس يبوني اكتب رساله. لهم اشرح وضعي لهم وبيعرضونها على لجنه والي رحموني بيكون ون موجودين. لو انه امل ضعيف بس أملي بالله اكبر وإنشاء الله خير. ودعواتكم

----------


## كرزه صفرا

10/2/2013 >>> يعني عقب 6 ايام بيكون تاريج ملجتي .... جد ما نحس بالعمر ...

----------


## Ch3nel

[*الزمن نفس ما هو ما تغير الا الزمن يبيبنلج كل شخص عحقيقته فلا تثقون الا بالله و عماركم ..*I][/I]

----------


## عيون ساجده

توكلوا على الله ... الدنيا مازالت بخير
فيها الخير الكثير :1:  :1:

----------


## Ch3nel

يحبايبي شو هالنظرة السوداوية ..


لازم تكونون قويات و الطلاق ما يكسر الحرمة الا يقويها عشان ما تتنازل عن حقوقها و كل وحده فيكم أدير بالها عصحتها ..

----------


## mini_bunny

مللللل

----------


## بنت الشوامخ

شحالكم بنات

هيه والله وايد ملل ويالسه اشوف برنامج جويل عال ام بي سي  :Smile:  واشرب عصير افوكادو من الكافتيريا اللي عدالنا ههههه

هالايام نفسيتي تعبانه وكله احس بضيق واصيح يوميا  :Frown:  عشان مشروع الارتباط الثاني بعدني ادعي واصلي استخاره دعواتكم

----------


## بنتـ DXB

1000 مشاركه

يغلق

----------

